# MAY/JUNE CYCLERS



## kara76

hiya all

my ec is gona fall in may so thought i might aswel start this thread

anyone wana join?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yep - I'll join you -I have planning apointment on 2/3 May - so think EC & ET will be mid June. 
Seems a long way off at the moment. Im just focussing on losing "tons" of weight before treatment 
Good luck hun

x


----------



## kara76

yay yay glad your here hun


----------



## mimi41

Taffy girl

That is my goal as well, lose the weight i need to before starting tx.  I might be starting tx in june/july time

Hi Kara hope you are well.  Off to work now Poo


----------



## kara76

well girls its edging closer by the day lol 

my pill was started yesterday which feels really odd but it does mean no af til baseline  crikey thats scary lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Woo hoo Kara you're on the road again.... 

I realised in bed last night that its only 8 weeks to my TIC appointment.... 4 months seemed like forever away in January but its flying by now ...... scary and exciting.

The weight is coming off (but way too slowly for my liking). I am now down to the same weight I was pre-treatment last time so will keep at it and just hoping I can lose another stone.


----------



## kara76

i just wana get it done now lol, im not liking taking the pill and its making me feel weird

your doing so well on your weight lose keep it up

i have loads of things i wana do and would love to sort the garden, move plants which means big holes with be created to fill in, not sure if im gona have time for it, that is what annoys me about tx is all the time off i have is around that and i never seem to get anything from it, luke is way to busy sorting cars to do the garden


----------



## Queenie1

hi kara hope your feeling better today. don't over do it with jobs they can all wait you are more important and get plenty of rest.

hope your app goes well tomorrow. good luck


----------



## popsi

kara ... good luck with your appointment tomorrow darling xx take care and look after yourself


----------



## kara76

update from me

yesterday i have my post op appointment and everything was good

the op went great, he couldn't find any endo which was miffed him a little as i had in when he did a lap in oct 2006. both tubes now fully removed

then my schedual, which was going brill until they scanned me and oh poop i have a thick lining and it seems i could do with a good bleed , so my cycle might be put back 2 weeks to give me time to have one 7 day break from the pill

im waiting to hear and tbh im not overly concerned as its only 2 weeks


----------



## kara76

my cycle is to go ahead as planned, they thin my lining might thin or i will just have a heavy bleed when i stop it

so 20th april is my baseline, last pill on the 15th


----------



## PixTrix

Glad it's good news Kara. Won't be long now x


----------



## miriam7

good news then ..will be here before we know it


----------



## kara76

i know mad or what, i go back to work on monday and im not gona mention ivf unless they ask as its means time off

im trying to time ec and et on my days off and at the moment its sorted but i know all too well sometimes things don't go to plan


----------



## Queenie1

wow kara what good news. april will soon be here.


----------



## kara76

i have today notice that i have mega sore boobs and spots. its like pmt lol

still crying at things that i would not normally cry at


----------



## kara76

just had a thought

when do you get your trigger shot?

its been so long since i did a fresh cycle, im wondering if i need to buy it or do they still give it to you at the last scan?


----------



## PixTrix

Blinkin pill not being very nice to you Kara. Oo the sore boobs. I can sympathise with you there. THey have settled down now but phew they were agony and the dogs jumping on them actually brought tears to my eyes!

Hope everything settles down soon. Tx will be here in no time at all x


----------



## kara76

they are swollen which is a good thing lol

i have to go back to work tomorrow and im dreading it abit cause i haven't missed the b!tching. i have decided to tell everyone about our treatment AGAIN


----------



## PixTrix

Hope all goes well back at work Kara. Sounds like stressful for you at work.


----------



## Jule

Hi Kara good luck for work tom hopefully it wont be as bad as you think.


----------



## kara76

my friend from work text to say she was missing me and wants a hug (we always cuddle)and she has loads to tell me

im kinda looking forward to it but not lol


----------



## Jule

I know what you mean.  I love going back to work to see everyone and catch up on goss but then after an hour wish i was back at home lol


----------



## kara76

yeah very true and im use to chilling now 

hows you hun? feeling less stressed i hope


----------



## popsi

good luck Kara hun xxx dont let them get you stressed


----------



## kara76

if they stress me i wil have to kick some butt lol


----------



## popsi

thats the kara we know and love x


----------



## Jule

Yes feeling better.  Me and DH went for a walk down the beach and met my sister and her boys down there forgot for a while.  Still there on my mind, but not quite so nervous trying to keep thinking that i ahve good embryos going back.
I watched Jade's wedding today and did feel lucky to be here at least i have lots to look forward to


----------



## kara76

you have so much to look forward to and being nervous is ok and very normal

the good thing is they are frozen using a very high tech method which is more successful

any plans for tomorrow? your off work arent you?


----------



## Jule

No im going to work tomorrow decided it would be best as its not til wed.  Pointless sitting at home thinking. I may take tue off though, really depends what happens tom in work.  If its busy and stressful will defintaley be off Tue to relax ready for wed.

May still be coming to Tenby on Friday, will see how i feel but we had a chat and if i feel ok may be good to come and take my mind off things.  WIll let you know and prehaps we can meet.


----------



## kara76

yeah being in work will take your mind off it all, well a little

if you come to tenby i can come and see you after i finish work hun


----------



## Jule

That will be lovely.  I will probably know a bit more on Thur.  Give myself a couple of days of rest at home. I think DH is so stressed with work that he needs that time away even if we do nothing.


----------



## kara76

it will probably do you the world of good getting away for a few days


----------



## miriam7

not long now till your embies are back where they belong jule    kara hope works okay for you


----------



## Jule

Thanks Miriam looking forward to it and very nervous.  Keep thinking of your results from a frozen


----------



## Cath34

I'm wishing you the very best of luck for for Weds  Jule. Got everything crossed for you hun.    xx


----------



## miriam7

think positive   theres a little fighter waiting to be defrosted and go back home


----------



## kara76

hiya all

well work life is ok i suppose lol im shattered though already, it hard getting back into it

my female boss called earlier and asked how i was and asked will tx be starting soon and i told her i had started the pill! she wished us luck

my boobs are not sore anymore they HURT lots and lots which luke is finding amusing lol


----------



## kara76

anyone around?

time is gona slow and fast at the same time, i just wana get baseline done and get on with it now

the pill is making me feel emotional


----------



## miriam7

how you feeling tonight kara dont worry most of your waiting is done    how are you two 2 week waiters ?


----------



## PixTrix

I know Kara the waiting is horrible esp when the pill plays havoc with emotions. I hope it settles down for you, it did in time for me. Hey the time will soon pass. I remember when your ticker was at the over month stage for your op and now that it done and 30 days to go for baseline.

Take care of you


----------



## kara76

pixtrix

thanks hun, ive only just notice my ticker lol


----------



## Laura36

Kara, 29 days will go by in a flash!  And you'll be on your 2ww before you know it   

I know what you mean though about starting, feels much better once doing jabs. Although with short protocol it's like you're doing them now only on pill instead if that makes sense .


----------



## kara76

yeah pill popping does feel the same

im wondering whether to get a dna fragmentation done on lukes sperm now, lyndon has always said he would be staggered in the frag was high but wondering if its worth ruling it out

here are my thought

this cycle we would like blastocyst, if we get blasts brill but if we don't it can suggest a problem

if we have the dna fragmentation test and it comes back fine then we have ruled this out

luke has said he is happy with whatever i decide........i just don't know


----------



## Laura36

Kara, I have no idea what DNA frag is?  What does it test with the sperm? Does it cost more, take longer?

It's good that Lyndon thinks all should be fine though


----------



## kara76

it cost 250 euros or did back in december , it might have gone up

sperm can have high dna fragmentation and this can cause infertility and miscarriage, they measure a precentage and anything over 30% has poor prognoises

as far as i know the turn around for results is around 3 days

at other clinic it can cost much more but the cost is coming down across the uk as it is becoming more popular. i don't know a great deal about sperm as its never been an issue so hope it doesn't start being one

i know the treatment for high dna fragmentation is vits, antioxidents and lifestyle changes, diet etc


----------



## Laura36

Do you think you'll do it before you get into Stimms?  It's good to rule everything out I guess but you have no signs of any male factor probs which is very positive


----------



## kara76

if we decide to do it, i want it done asap

it more stressful than thinking i have a problem which is weird lol, maybe im weird

dh says whatever i wana do, as usual. i should be thankful for that really


----------



## Laura36

Yes, your DH sounds very chilled out about it which is good.  Mine would think I was nuts I think and probably complain about spending more money!


----------



## kara76

i think with luke it goes over his head after all this time and he knows i will probably do what i want anyway lol

he just wants me to be happy and i know if i said that was the end of treatment he would be cool with that too.


----------



## Laura36

My DH says he just wants me to be happy but I'm always conscious of him being stressed out by tx. He told me he was terrified for the whole 12 weeks I was pregnant but then was devastated when we lost hte baby.  Think he's confused or perhaps that's just how blokes are


----------



## Jule

I dont think men like to show how they are feeling and then they respond differently to the stress of it all.  My DH is so much worse this time, he wants it to work so much that he is so strssed.


----------



## kara76

i think i have a plan regarding the frag test but will update you all once it certain and ive spoken with luke lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi everyone,

Well I have now come to terms with being a May cycler - I am having my AMH test early April then start the IVF early May. Hoping this will ensure the best chance of success after having to convert to IUI last time following a poor response, I will also be on the short protocol this time. 

Hope everyone has coped well with it being mothers day, I havent cried once today ! Mind you I have cried so many tears over the last week I probably dont have any left. Been feeling really down, scared that I will never be a mother, it will probably do me good to have a break from the drugs and cycles, it seems non stop since we started this rollercoaster back in July. I think I need some bubbles (even nos only please) if anyone feels like a good blow ! LOL!!

Also makes it easy to count your blessings when I heard of Jade Goody losing her battle with cancer today, those poor boys. 

Hope you are all doing well.

Mrs T


----------



## kara76

nice to have you as a cycle buddie hun

well done for no tears, poor jade such a strong woman


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Really glad you will be my cycle buddy Kara, you always have the answer to everything so you an help me through I'm sure


----------



## kara76

i certainly think your doing the right thing in waiting

gona blow you some bubbles


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Kara, I know you are right, waiting another month seems so long, lets hope it will be worth the wait.


----------



## kara76

we can build up to it together hun

you taking vits now?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes, I've been on them for years !


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck Mrs Thomas 

I have had a sleepless night fretting about treatment .... bit out of the blue and no idea why! 

We booked a TIC and Planning appointment after our follow up back in January for 5th May on the basis that I would start downregging 2nd/3rd week in May with EC & ET mid June....which is what I am still hoping can happen.  

My cycles have always been regular at about 30 days prior to tx in October/November - but since that treatment my cycles have been shorter - usually 28 days but last month only 27 days. 

My next AFs will be due on 27 March and 24 April if 28 day cycles - what is worrying me is whether I need to have scans/bloods done at the TIC appointment (long protocol) and if so, whether they need to be done on day 1-3 of my cycle before starting treatment. 

I dont want to lose a month for the sake of a couple of days because I know it will be a problem with work taking time off in July/August (because of school hols) so we may then need to delay until August/September which I really dont want - or lie to my boss which I want to do even less!  

Hope that makes sense. Should probably just ring the clinic  - but probably wont get a chance until Thursday due to being so busy in work this week.


----------



## kara76

the only bloods that are done on day 1 to 3 are fsh/lh levels and amh has taking these over

i would give them a call and explain the situation and also ask how busy it is on the dates you want, you might wana get them to pencil you in

tx often changes someone cycle, it made mine longer


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks Kara - took your advice and spoke to Debbie earlier. She is going to have a look at my notes and call me back. Feels a bit better now I have done something


----------



## Jule

Taffy hope you have managed to get a plan sorted with Debbie.  It is good to know what is happeneing and have something to plan for.  Good luck Mrs Thomas for next time its nice to be on 2ww with someone.
Im on 2ww with Laura and its nice to chat about symptoms


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

I need some advice, I need to go for an MRI scan for a painful injury, so I need to have it asap so I can get on with treatment. We had BMS last week but the chances of pregnancy must be tiny, after all we have been ttc for 9 years. I am tempted to take the risk and go ahead and have the scan, what do you all think ?

Mrs T


----------



## Jule

Oh i would go for the scan, like you say after 9 years of ttc its less likely, aslo you want to move forward with your next cycle so you have to get this done asap.  Hope you make the right decision as we all think differently


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Jule, thats how I feel too, just want some comfort that I am doing the right thing.

Hope your embies have bedded in nicely, wishing you loadsa luck.


----------



## miriam7

hope your ok mrs thomas i would go for scan


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well that's 2 Yes's, I need to get the scan and get on with it ready for my May treatment.

Gosh Miriam, only 21 days to go! How exciting.


----------



## Laura36

Mrs thomas, I would go for the scan too!  It's difficult as you don't want to ruin any chance however slight it is but after 9 years it's very unlikely and you can then get on with your cycle.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Another " go for the scan" from me too Mrs Thomas.....  

Best to get yourself in the best possible shape before treatment - you may be limited to what pain relief you can take during tx and if you are in pain then you may be less relaxed. I know is a tricky decision though - I remember a few years ago when we had not been trying to conceive for very long I was rushed into hospital and was given a chest x-ray. For a long time I had a niggle at the back of my mind what if that was the month we had been lucky. With hindsight I now know that the chances were very remote and that I needed to have the xray at the time.

Spoke to the clinic today who say that all my bloods are up to date and that I should be able to start down-reg on 15th May as I had hoped, with (if all goes to plan!) EC & ET and mid-June. Feeling much more positive now I have a plan 

Kara - Hope your meeting went well today x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks for all your advice girls, I agree. I have booked my scan, they can't see me til Monday but I need to get whatever the problem is sorted asap so I can move on with my planned IVF for May.

Kara - hope your meeting went well too
Taffy Girl - good news that you have a date, its much easier when you have a plan of action I agree
Laura - fingers crossed for the rest of the 2WW


----------



## Jule

Mrs Thomas glad you have come to a decision.  At least after next Mon you can move forward.

Taffy excellent, great news you have a plan.  At least now you can look forward and plan around your tx dates.


----------



## miriam7

good news taffy so much better when you have dates


----------



## Queenie1

good luck mrs thomas

great that you have a plan taffy those dates will soon come.


----------



## Laura36

Brilliant news taffy that'll come around very soon.


----------



## kara76

mrs thomas the girls give good advice and i vote go for the scan too lol

taffy that is great news, you must be pleased, it helps having a plan

meeting went very well and i hope things will move in the right direction now, the lady came all the way from liverpool to meet with me, im gona join infertility network uk tonight or tomorrow in a hope of getting more people involved plus it was the cheif ex that met with me and is giving tons of support

im having a good day oh and im feeling very postive


----------



## Jule

Good on you Kara, that free lunch must have helped    Cant wait for things to move forward.  Next time i wanna be there and get free lunch too


----------



## Laura36

Kara, I will join too. Can you let me know how?  Or the web link?


----------



## miriam7

glad it went well kara and keep up the being positive your a star


----------



## kara76

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/

this is the site have a look around, its a charity so it does cost to join.

im gona join tomorrow when im in work and have nothing to do lol, i better go soon and give luke some attention lol

/links


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Kara, I will join once I'm back in work next week as I can't print the application form at home at the moment.

It looks good and they seem to have lots of factsheets which would be interesting. Plus the ability to e-mail written questions to their medical advisers is great!


----------



## kara76

i think there is a way to join online will look later as i have to do some housekeeping now and my start to the day has been far from great


----------



## PixTrix

hope you day got better Kara


----------



## Laura36

Is it those flipping people you work with causing your hassles??


----------



## kara76

no not really

silly things like no v power petrol so i had to use normal petrol and my car doesn't like it lol, boss leaving me a message, having no house keys it really was one thing after another


----------



## kara76

where the hell are my cycle buddies lol

the pill is still driving me a little crazy, sore boobs went but now they are back and ouch so sore and im also have af pains......wonder if i will spot on the second pack of pills

i am so looking forward to this treatment, its taken forever to get here and im raring to go


----------



## Jule

Kara it'll be here before you know it.  Its all very exciting.  You'll be in my position before you know it, worrying ever minute of ever day,  wishing 2 weeks of your life away


----------



## kara76

omg im having a nightmare with work thanks to someone moaning about having to work 3 weekend in a row, yet that us what i have to do now and i have 7 days in a row too!!!!!wft im so mad

ive been told that swapping is ok by man boss but female boss might feel different as the other girl moaned so much

so im gona have to try and get early scans and go back to work, im so cross

i have to pray ec happens on a mon/tue as im off work anyway....tuesday would be prefect but as this is short protocol nothing is certain, i really wish i haven;t told them and just went sick


----------



## PixTrix

Oh no Kara,
you must be feeling so angry.
Why the hell can't people be supportive and understanding. It a long way for you to go and get back for work.
Hopefully e/c will fall on the monday or tues.
Look after you x


----------



## kara76

thank you huni

this is the trouble with so many cycles, the understanding leaves


----------



## PixTrix

well Kara, this will be your last tx  and then they will have to sort maternity for you !


----------



## miriam7

what a p off surley the female boss should be understanding


----------



## kara76

ah well onwards and upwards

yeah right

my nan is down at my parents or should i say was as they now have to take her to her own doctors in england as she is ill as needs to be admitted to hospital, the local gp said this would be better as they have her notes etc etc 

have clinic not heard of storer things on computers!!!!madness

so i won't get to see her now, again thanks to work


----------



## Laura36

Kara, sending you hugs hun   

Hope your nan is ok?


----------



## Jule

Ooh Kara you not having a good day.  Can you not just go sick anyway?

Hope things start to pick up for you, work can be very unsympathetic    Your colleagues are  ..


----------



## kara76

yes your right they are ****s, im gona just keep my head down from now on lol

idiots!!

more moaning sorry

i have a really bad head ache and feel yuck, i will be glad when the day is over


----------



## Jule

ooh bless, thats all the stress, what time do you finish?


----------



## kara76

im hoping to leave at 7pm!!!!!!


----------



## miriam7

hope your nans ok kara ..seems you work with a bunch of selfish gits! are you waiting for call jule ?


----------



## Jule

Oh you still have few hours to go then.  Is the hotel busy at mo?

Yes Miriam waiting for call anytime!!


----------



## kara76

nah its quiet, i really should do some ironing as im waiting for guest to arrive but im really tired and im waiting for your news lol


----------



## kara76

i was gona call and ask some question but no way am i jamming the phone up, jule's needs it


----------



## Laura36

Yep Kara, I agree. Can your questions wait til tomorrow morning?  What time do your guests arrive?

Ooh, by the way, any chance you can send me Stephanie Herring's e-mail on PM?  I'm gonna e-mail her re IUI on NHS.


----------



## kara76

deffo they can wait, there are more important things today

pm on way


----------



## Laura36

Thank you


----------



## kara76

no problem 

i hope you get your answer hun, let me know


----------



## kara76

my bro just called and my nan is in hospital and all the news i have is it doesn't look good. my mums phone is off

maybe i will have to go there on thursday!!! who knows


----------



## Jule

Oh never Kara ow awful and not to know whats going on.  DO you know what hospital she is in, can you ring the ward direct?

Where does she live?


----------



## kara76

she lives in wiltshire and is it cheltham hospital

its hard knowing what to do really, she almost died about 5 years back and we will all called to the hospital and the next morning she was recovered!!!mad of what


----------



## Jule

I know its difficult but at least if you spoke to the hosp it would be piece of mind for you cause it will be coming from the nurses who are looking after her


----------



## kara76

yeah i might call

better go and bath first.....come on mum call


----------



## Laura36

Oh Kara, sorry to hear about your Nan.  Hope she's ok and that she makes a recovery like last time.  

I had an email back from Stephanie but says you can't switch between NHS and private mid cycle so I have to pay. Strange though that she said it's £546 when I was previously told £700.  Bit of a pain but won't stop us having another cycle at least.


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you Kara, hope your nan is ok


----------



## miriam7

hope your nan is ok kara   laura thats a bit rubbish you cant have it as nhs go


----------



## popsi

kara darling.. i hope your Nan improves xxx 

laura.. thats about how much mine was honey xx

much love to you all xxx


----------



## kara76

no news is good news as they say

if she is still in tomorrow i wil try and get there and visit. the next few weeks are gona be all about driving and work i think


----------



## kara76

michelle lovely to see you today, you my lady are looking mighty fine

im busy cleaning but thought i would pop online for 5 mins

i have decided that im not gona swap any scan days and just hope i can get early scans and i will go and visit my friend in minehead on my day off, this way i can be busy but stress free

2 weeks today i will pop my last pill and its gona fly by now

i bumped into a mate in town and she got married in nov and they are planning on buying a bigger house and then starting a family, we talked about our next ivf etc etc and i so hope im pregnant before her lol or at the same time at the very least


----------



## Laura36

Kara, I know what you mean re your friend. I hate the anticipation of someone you know getting pregnant before you.  Like when you go to weddings then just wait to hear their 'happy' news!

How is the cleaning going?


----------



## kara76

my mum called to say that my nan is on a saline drip to rehydrate her and has been having scans. she said its kinda pointless me driving all that way when i could get there and not see her as she could be having a scan

once they know what is wrong she can probably come out. she is a little confused by it all but she is an old lady now


----------



## Jule

Oh bless Kara, the salin emust be just to hydrate her.  Older people often get confused if they have an infection. Also get confused becuase they are away from their normal environement.  Hopefully she will be dischsarged by the end of the week.  Keep us posted.


----------



## PixTrix

Wishing your nan a speedy recovery Kara


----------



## Cath34

Oh Kara, bless your Nan. I hope she is better soon.


----------



## kara76

thanks girls

your support means alot

i can't believe how tired im feeling all the time

well i get to see ravan's baby tomorrow yay yay


----------



## miriam7

oh dont forget to take some pics of sam are you just driving to cardiff and back ? hope your nan gets better


----------



## Laura36

Kara, hope your Nan is ok and nothing serious.  Is your Mum with her at the hospital?


----------



## kara76

i have some pics of sam already , i will ask her and send them or post them

its my dads mum and both my mum and dad are staying local to the hospital with my aunt and uncle


----------



## miriam7

ask her if we can see him! glad your parents are close by


----------



## Queenie1

kara so sorry to hear about your nan. hope she has a speedy recovery


----------



## kara76

update girls

my nan as a gall stone blocking her bile duct and they will take it out next week


----------



## ebonie

AWw bless sorry to hear about ur nan kara i hope her operation goes ok next week and she is up on her feet soon after


----------



## Laura36

Aww Kara, good to know what it is that's causing the problem.  Hope that the op goes to plan and your nan gets home soon. Will you go up & visit?


----------



## PixTrix

oh Kara good that they have got to the bottom of it. Hope your nan makes a speedy recovery x


----------



## miriam7

at least they know what the problem is and they can treat it now ..are your parents still staying up there?


----------



## kara76

my parents are coming home tonight and going back saturday, its my nieces birthday on saturday so at least they will see her tomorrow


----------



## Jule

Thats good Kara that they have a diagnosis, at least they can treat her and send her home asap.


----------



## Queenie1

good to hear they were able to find what was wrong with your nan and can treat it.

sending   and


----------



## kara76

aww thanks girls

your all fab. its good to know what it is at least


----------



## kara76

my female boss popped in today and ask what was happening with tx so i said im still on the pill and took that moment to ask about swapping as she said she doesn't care as long as easter is out the way

phew


----------



## Laura36

Great stuff Kara, that's a relief. What hotel do you work in?


----------



## kara76

i will pm you


----------



## PixTrix

that is great news Kara


----------



## ANDI68

I havent posted here before and it seems I've missed some news.  Kara, how is your Nan?


----------



## kara76

she is ok, she will have the gall stone removed on tuesday and we are not sure if she will have to come and live with my parents!!!! lots has to be decided


----------



## ANDI68

Hope she recovers well Kara.  How old is she?


----------



## kara76

well she is odd lol my dad is 60 this year so she has to be early 80's

this pill is making so exhausted and off sex yet im dreaming about it hehe


----------



## PixTrix

Oh my word Kara, have you been having the sex dreams!! Blinking nora, I was getting them on the pill lol not now tho. When I was on the pill had no interest in getting jiggy, but stims really seem to put me in the mood  

Good luck to your nan for her op on Tues x


----------



## kara76

pix lol im glad its not just be, im just way too tired and not in the mood til im sleeping and im dreaming about luke!! weird or what

I now have a constant head ache too, who ever said the short protocol is easy tells fibs lol


----------



## kara76

be back soon girls off for some breakfast

beans on toast (granary toast) and cranberry juice


----------



## PixTrix

at least it's Luke your dreaming about lol

Oo I know Kara, it may be less injections, but the pill is evil. Not too much longer now and you can stop.


----------



## kara76

yesh thankfully im counting down the day woo hoo

yum my breakfast was lovely

how you feeling huni?


----------



## Jule

What you like Kara dreaming of sex.  Poor DH.

I suppse this is my thread now for next go i should be in these dates!  Cant belive im saying this how time flies..

My dad also going in hosp wed Kara and he having op on Wed.  He lives in Reading on his own so me and my sister will have to go up on weekend.  DOnt know how long hell be in prob about a week.  Like you im worried cause he's on his own but not sure i can get there before!


----------



## PixTrix

Hmm your breakfast sounded lovely.

I'm good thanks, not feeling down now, that is pointless because I don't know what monday is going to bring and it could be good news. I think I was disappointed because I had expectations of having loads of follicles after being told I was at high risk of OHSS. Was hoping for a good batch to store. But as long as have got a small amout of healthy that is fine and it does only take one!

I've been counting your days too lol excited for you!

Hope your dad's op goes well Jule


----------



## Jule

Thanks Pix, your follicles are good. Im also at risk of OHSS and my 1st go i had 1 good follicle and 1 about 11mm so i didint respond at all well and then the 2nd time i had 40+ you really cant tell but at least youi got a good safe number


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Jule.
Wow 40 plus that must have been not at all pleasant.


----------



## kara76

aww jules what a worry, what is the op for?

pix you have the right attitude for sure


----------



## Jule

he's having a prostate op but because he cant see they have to do the bigger op with the flushing so that the nurses can see what the bleeding is like,  its not pleasant for him


----------



## miriam7

oh i hope he will be ok jule


----------



## Jule

Thanks Miriam hopefully everything will be ok


----------



## ANDI68

Jule, hope the op goes well for your dad.

When do you estimate your EC to be?


----------



## Jule

well depending on when i bleed now i worked out i should bleed again 2nd week in may but because i not doen this protocol before i dont know how long ill be on drugs!  Im hoping to ask on mon so that things will be a bit clearer.  Im probably gonna go for IUI aswell as its free!

When are you due to start again Andi?


----------



## miriam7

really hope you will be lucky jule seen as your iui worked before what can they do to make you keep hold of the emby..have they said anything about that yet  ?


----------



## Jule

well they did say i can have gestone on iui and if clotting abnormal i can have clexane aswell. so aslong as i have egg in my follicles im feeling positive that it will work next time- fingers crossed anyway   

its gotta work soon!!


----------



## ANDI68

Jule, are you going to get your chromosome results before starting tx.  They can take up to 6 weeks.  Mine took about 8


----------



## Jule

dunno really hadnt thought i think in my head i was thinking that if the clotting was abnormal that was my answer but i should really think about that.  Deb said it could be 4-6 weeks but 8 weeks is some time isnt it?

Was yours ok?


----------



## ANDI68

Yes mine were okay. Mine were unusually late though.


----------



## Jule

Thats good Andi at least you know for your next cycle that things like that are ok?  Whats the plan for you?


----------



## ANDI68

Yeah I had mine done between 3rd and 4th cycle.  I've also had a nk cell biopsy since last cycle and that was normal. 

I'm on the pill at the moment, been on it a week.  Will start SP (without antagonist this time  ) when I next bleed. EC end of May.


----------



## Jule

OOh lovely not long now then.  Where dod you have nk cell biopsy done, i asked deb about that but i think i asked about blood test and she said thye dont do that


----------



## miriam7

how come your cycles delayed and ?


----------



## ANDI68

I went to Liverpool in January.


----------



## Jule

ooh right so you had to pay did you?  How much was that?
So everything looking good for you then, everything coming back normal


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam, DH had an elevated DNA frag result so we delayed to give him 90 days to try and improve it.

The test was £480 Jule


----------



## miriam7

o well at least everything will be right  for this go


----------



## Jule

So what happens for dna fragmentation what needs to be done to improve that?


----------



## ANDI68

Antioxidants can help lower fragmentation.  DH has changed vits to the ones that Michelle had in the Harvester that day.  

We've made a few changes and also gone organic and DH has acupuncture every 2 weeks, no alcohol, better diet.  During his test he was on medication so we're hoping that was the reason it was elevated.


----------



## kara76

hiya all 

my chromosome tests took 10 weeks to get back and jule's i would go ahead with iui if it were me as if there was a problem the only way round it is PGD and that means IVF, if that makes sense


----------



## Jule

kara what pgd?


----------



## kara76

pre gentic diagnoise or pre gentic screening

this is where they test each embryo, its very expensive and there are various different methods of testing

there is PGS, PGD, CGH AND ARRAY CGH

im not an expect just read abit, chromosome problems are very very rare but if there is a problem i believe its called something like translocation where not all chromosome match up or you could have an extra chromosome, its pretty out there stuff.


----------



## Jule

thing is lots of these chromosome problems are what give you down syndrome, turners ets so they are rare but i think ill wait and see what mine say.  Ill prob go ahead with my iui if the results are not back and then move forward from there if needed.


----------



## miriam7

god its all so complicated ..like a minefeild


----------



## kara76

ah the chromosome they are testing are yours and your dh and won't show up this type of thing, they will show your chromosomes only and make sure you have the right amount and your not missing one or have an extra one

pgs would screen embryos for this


----------



## Jule

oh right i thought if we had an extra one that would be an indication, obviosuly not there is so much to learn my head feels like its full of all this info floating around


----------



## ANDI68

i think they test for cystic fibrosis during the chromosome testing .... they did me anyway ??


----------



## Jule

they only took one ampule from me and dh so i gather they get all they want from that but i dont know what??


----------



## kara76

jule you could be right, this could be an indiction


----------



## Jule

goodness knows kara sometimes you know something but end up getting it confused with other things and then think you made a mistake.  All i know is when children have these things it is normally a chromosome prob but perhaos thats not the same as them testing us


----------



## kara76

it crazy stuff

i have my results here, text me and i will photocopy them and bring them...nothing interesting though just says normal


----------



## Jule

how have you got your results do theygive you a copy?


----------



## kara76

i have all my notes as i requested a copy, cost £12.50 first time and second time it was £25


----------



## Queenie1

jule hope your dad's op goes well.

kara how is your nan.

all these tests you have all had done make me wonder if i should push for more tests. i wish clinic would do all the test that need to be done without us having to ask.


----------



## kara76

as far as i know my nan is ok thanks queenie

the main problem for you re testing is your not enough of a failure and lets hope you never need to have these tests


----------



## Queenie1

but isn't it awful that you have to have lots of failure's before they will do some test. if they did them more at the beginning they would have a better picture of you and can then put you on the right tx.


----------



## kara76

it all comes down to money, which is very very sad i know


----------



## Queenie1

yes it is. and not everyone can afford to keep getting failure's then have tests done which could find answers to why it hasn't worked in the past.


----------



## Jule

i know queenie i agree me and dh were only saying about this the other day, its like the free go is so that they can see if it works without doing any tests.  Rather than test and then give us our free go, more of us would prob get positives then becuase they know what they dealing with...


----------



## miriam7

i think this is a good reason as to why we should be getting more than the 1 free go


----------



## Jule

yes definately..


----------



## kara76

im sure you could get everything done if you paid, some places won't do them until you have had 3 miscarriages!

im having a bad day, fell out with luke, cried and cried and cried, then went to tescos and cried some more! i blame the pill, i don't even feel like me at times its madness

im gona watch lost an go to bed i think


----------



## Queenie1

kara sorry to hear your having a bad day. sending you loads of  

going through tx is so hard so try and look after yourself have a good cry if you need to. don't forget we are here and understand.


----------



## miriam7

orrr i hope youve made up...watch lost and eat some rubbish might make you feel better


----------



## Laura36

Kara, sorry you've had a cr*p day.  Just blame the pill, chill out in front of the tv and perhaps have a drink or two!??   

I had a big row with DH on Friday night, ruined both our nights (he was out).  We made up though and had a nice day Saturday.


----------



## PixTrix

Aw Kara,
sorry you've had a horrid day, I hope tomorrow is better for you. It could well be the pill Kara, I was very tearful on it and we had a good deal of arguments. I'd get off my DP please stop shouting at me! Poor thing really didnt want to be shouting at him but was not able to stop. I certainly blame the pill because we are alot happier now.

It's ok to cry Kara, remember that we are all here for you.


----------



## kara76

anyone have any tips on beating tiredness?

im gona go to bed early tonight but even loads of sleep isn't helping


----------



## Jule

caffeine, are you eating a good varied diet?


----------



## kara76

i haven't done caffine since 2006!!! mad or what

can the pill really make me feel so exhausted?


----------



## Laura36

lots of water may help as if you're dehydrated you can get very tired.  How many pills left?


----------



## miriam7

i was going to say caffeine too   hope you get a nice sleep and feel better


----------



## PixTrix

It's horrid feeling so tired Kara. It is poss that it's the pill. When I was in the middle of it I felt so permanently tired that I went to my GP to get checked. Just wanted to know that all was in order before tx. She did various blood tests and all were normal. She thought that it could be a combination of the pill and the anticipation of the forthcoming tx. When I stopped the pill and started stims it was like I had a new lease of life. My mood lifted and felt full of energy! Mind you pooped now could be the pregnyl!


----------



## mimi41

Kara to aid a restful sleep i suggest a hammer lol.  The problem with you is your mind doesn't shut off and this is what might be helpful to work on.  Hope you had a better night


----------



## kara76

a big hammer maybe

i have worked out why im not sleeping well restless anyway. poor luke is sleeping with a hot piece of coal, yeah im burning up and sweating all night

im gona be honest and i don't switch off very well but im feeling more and more postive the closer treatment is which is brill.

im gona surround myself with postive people so no negative vibes please hehe. 

also we are going drifting on the 24th april well hopefully which will be great as long as i can get time off as there is talk about me working 3 weeks!!!! yeah yeah kiss my **** i say


----------



## mimi41

Kara at least you have identified part of the reason.  Positive vibes all the way.


----------



## kara76

one of the girls in work just turned round and said' omg kara your boobs have grown' well girls its a cheap boob job, just take the pill for a few weeks

im so exciting that i take my last one 1 week today woo hoo

yeah michelle i knew i was hot and last night i did wake in a pool of sweat on yuck!! poor luke says he can't touch me as im so hot

thats me hot stuff you see lol


----------



## mimi41

Kara theres hot stuff and theres HOT stuff lol

Glad your more positive anyway


----------



## kara76

at the moment im both lol

i figure whats the point in being down, i am fighting my emotions and i know thats the pill and not me

I remember being not good on the pill years ago but im surprised at how one tiny pill can make you feel, my body really wants a period and i think that is why my temp is high.

its flying by now and i wanted to do so much before treatment and now if won't be done at all lol PMA

I don't really think PMA effects the outcome of treatment i just figure i might aswell me super postive or i will just be miserable and i have a really good life apart from this big issue and i do feel im closer than ever to solving it

no nasty tubes and fab steriod for my uNK cells and with any luck a couple of blasts. there is no reason for it not to work so im gona believe it will work

i also did something wacky and i did a cosmic order lol


----------



## Laura36

Wow Kara, glad you're feeling super positive.  What is a cosmic order?


----------



## kara76

http://www.thecosmicorderingsite.com/

i just thought what the hell, nothing to loss

our row the other day certainly did more good than bad too

/links


----------



## kara76

any news with you laura? have you spoken to clinic?


----------



## PixTrix

Thats the way Kara, super positive all the way. You go Hot stuff


----------



## rach5

Hello everyone, lovely to see you all on Monday and to catch up.

I have been trying to get through to the clinic all day to make a appt for a scan and a treatment schedule appt and eventually got through at 3.30.  I made appt for the scan for next Tues but was told that the next appt for treatment schedule would be in June I was so upset as I was told in my follow up appt last month that I could make a appt for scan and treatment schedule on same day and then treatment could start in May which is not the case.  I have made appt for June as I don't want to lose that one.  I am so cross that I have to wait another 2 months as I was told by Arraanna that I could start this month.  Thanks for listening to me complaining.

You definitely learn patience with this treatment.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## kara76

oh rach what a pain, no wonder your upset i would be so cross

are they fully booked for egg collections in may? could you ask for a cancellation? who did you speak to? so many questions im sorry


----------



## rach5

Hi Kara

I spoke to Jody she said I could phone for a cancellation but that is very unlikely, she didn't say they were fuly booked up for ec just said that was the next available appt for treatment schedule, if I was told this at follow up appr I would of made appt that day but was told otherwise.  I did ask for Janet Evans's telephone number, do you think I should phone her?


----------



## PixTrix

Oh no Rach, you have every right to be fed up. good luck x


----------



## kara76

i have pm'd you hun

its like the secret service. do you know who is scanning you next week, can't they do it then?


----------



## rach5

I don't know who is scaning me next week Kara, do you think I should phone back tomorrow and ask to speak to Debbie?


----------



## kara76

i think if your that upset you should call back yeah and if you were told you could have a tx appointment that day then they should really honour that.

I work the system now after all these years


----------



## rach5

Thanks Kara, I think I will phone back tomorrow and ask to speak to Arraanna as she is the one that told me this if she is not available I'll speak to Debbie


----------



## kara76

good luck and let us know how it goes

They are so busy there and thats quite sad....lots of people needing treatment


----------



## Jule

Ooh Rach thats bad. Give them a ring cause perhaps there was cross wires.  At least speaking to Debbie you are speaking to the person in charge of the unit and the schedules.  Perhaps they can do the plan with you on the scan as it shouldnt take too long.  Good luck.


----------



## miriam7

oh rachel i hope you get appointment sooner hopefully it is just a mix up and they didnt know you were already told you can start sooner


----------



## rach5

Thanks Jule and Miriam I will phone Debbie tomorrow and hopefully sort it out , hope you are both well, not long now Miriam xx


----------



## Laura36

Rach, that's a bit bad and hope you get some luck tomorrow.

Kara, I've not managed to call back yet.  I left them a voicemail on Friday just to let them know the result but said I'd call back this week.  It's such a nightmare to get through that I have put it off.  But given what Rach has been told I will phone up tomorrow.  I think I'd be happy with appt in early June to start tx late June/July as I would like a few months to lose weight etc..
Think a July/August thread might be coming along soon.

Not long now for you Kara with the pill, bet you're feeling relieved!


----------



## kara76

laura i hope you get through today hun

i will be glad when the next 5 days in work and over and i can stop the pill, im so tired but still postive

i don't enjoy feeling tired and my eyes look all puffy too and female boss is in over the weekend and she can be hard work, she likes to make people look small


----------



## Queenie1

kara glad you feeling so positive and so you should be everything is in place for you to get a bfp. can't believe you only have 6 days left of the pill and then you start how quick this has gone.

can't believe that app's are getting filled up, if i need to try again i would like to have ago july /aug time looks like i might have to start booking now to get in.!!


----------



## kara76

time is flying now, i look at the calander and think omg i will be jabbing soon

luke has been to the dentist and has to take a course of antibotics as he has an infecting wisdom tooth and it will be taken out on the 27th april

i feel today im having a calm before the storm as work is pretty quiet

can't believe i have the next 5 days in work and luke is off for 4 of those


----------



## Laura36

Kara, glad you have some nice time off work.

I have called the clinic today and got an appt for 2nd June.  That was the earliest!  Fine for me though as I didn't really want to start much before then.  The only thing is I wasn't able to pre-book EC date as I'm not sure what my cycles will be like.  Will just have to hope they are not too busy at that time.


----------



## kara76

im glad you have an appointment is this to see a consultant or just the nurses? have you decide about trying dhea?

i have no time off you crazy gilr lol


----------



## PixTrix

Yes not far off now Kara, wish all the luck in the world x

Glad you have an appoint Laura, you will soon be having tx againa and   for your BFP X


----------



## Laura36

oops, sorry Kara must have read your message wrong  

My appt is with the nurses as Debbie said don't bother seeing cons no need.  I'm happy with that.

I do want to take DHEA and need to get myself sorted with it asap.  I want to read more about it but haven't had a chance to look on FF for more as yet.  Probably will do over the weekend.


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169391.0

laura have a read through this, you really need to get some if your gona do it and they advise taking for 3 month prior to treatment, i have heard of it having great results for poor responders, i know you probably wana switch off a bit from it all but this really could make a difference , if you want to take it, get some and start if i were you.

i hope you feeling ok

im tired and now are mates have come over and i was hoping for an very early night as im in the mood for once lol

my breast seem to be growing by the day and are no spilling over my bra


----------



## Laura36

Yeh, you're right Kara I do want to give it a go so will get myself organised this weekend.

What does Luke think of your bigger boobs??


----------



## kara76

yeah you better had hun

luke isn't really a boob man and hasn;t notice i don't think


----------



## miriam7

bet your boobies are going to be massive with your bfp   mine seem to have shrunk and arnt even sore


----------



## kara76

only 4 long days left in work and it feels like forever

i went to bed last night at 11pm and then luke came to bed at 1150pm and woke me up the git

on my way to work my car was making a awful sound and it looks like my brake discs are knackered, great thats about £400 so doubt very much i will be going drifting now which is a real shame, i just haven't the money for brakes and drifting and ivf

typical really isn't it

i have been in touch with the people regarding my application for further funding and they still haven't got all the information they need and its been to panel twice so i complained a little and they are going to take to panel again on tuesday without all the info which seems pretty pointless. Its liverpool that is holding things up.

I don't really think we will be successful but it has to be worth a go


----------



## PixTrix

You've had a long stretch in work Kara.   Just think when that 4 days is over you only have one more pill day! Yippee, it felt great getting rid of the remaining pills! So tx is just around the corner for you, I am so excited for you, seeing your BFP will make me ecstatic.

Bloody typical your brake disks have gone  

So hope that they get further funding for you and shift their butts.  

 have a hug to try and keep your positivity when sh*t is being thrown at you!


----------



## Jule

Wow Kara not long now for you fpr tx.  How you feeling you must be knackered with all these shifts.  I remmeber before my tx when i worker all those extra shifts i was sooo tired, it drains you physically and mentally.  

Bet you cant belive your discs have gone and now have to forfit drifting for them, bet your gutted 

How is every one else?  Andi your not far behing Kara are you?


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

im not feeling too bad today, day 5 today

im a bit tired but not as bad as the other day which is helping the mood. it;s mad to think i take the last pill on wednesday and this time next week i will be hoping af comes no earlier than sat night , sunday being prefect

i feel so calm about it all


----------



## PixTrix

Oh well done Kara, calm and positive all the way. Stopping the pill on the wed you will be sorted.


----------



## miriam7

keep up the pma kara ...this is the one


----------



## kara76

am i the only cycler on this thread......i think not lol

ive been a may girl before but this one is gona be my lucky one

can't wait for a day off work though and hoping i can grab some breakfast soon im straving


----------



## kara76

josiejo

how are you feeling on down reg?

not long now til baseline


----------



## josiejo

Not too bad so far Kara, thanks for asking. I have had a horrendous hunger on me but not sure if that is to do with the diet and all the chocolate being around lol
AF arrived Friday night and is so heavy today, which is something I am not used to at all. Think I will sit with my feet up for the rest of the day.
Still totally confused with everything so just going to take each stage as it comes. SET is the biggest confusion so my cousin who is a GP is going read up and give me some advice.


----------



## kara76

have clinic advised SET?

Your af will probably be heavier due to the drugs and having a good bleed is good news and will get your lining nice and thin, expect to keep spotting too


----------



## josiejo

We were told it was up to us but we do feel sort of pushed towards SET. The more we read the more we get confused about it and the main argument in SET favour does seem to be the cost to the NHS. Just want to have a big as possible chance of this working as possible.
Using heavy AF as an excuse to put my feet up and eat easter eggs lol


----------



## kara76

oh deffo hun chocolate is a must

I agree with you and i do feel this is partly why they should fund 3 full cycles

im sat in work yawning now lol, im gona sit outside soon and do the wages and eat some mash with sweet chilli sauce , it is lovely

i just can't wait to start jabbing now and get on with it all


----------



## kara76

bit ****** off now as i have to chambermaid in the morning and then do reception

2 jobs in one day on day 7.....i think i should get an extra something for this to be honest as im shattered already and chambermaiding is hard work and i will be wanting to go home when they do, hardly fair now is it?

this is the time of day when my energy is starting to go and my eyes feel like they want to shut and not open for a few hours at least.

ah poop never mind only 2 more days in work then 2 short days off lol


----------



## mimi41

Kara how do put a link for the petition on my old cycle buddies, i know all the ladies will sign it.


----------



## kara76

hiya hun

hows you?

copy and paste this

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=316&prncl_ptnr=Kara%20Ellard&clsd_dt=30/09/2009

here is the link girls

we need as many people as possible to sign this petition

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## josiejo

Jeeze Kara, think you will need more than 2 days off. Have you got anything nice planned for them?

I am so lucky as I work for my DH, this time last year I was commuting to Bristol every day and not getting home until after 7pm. Now I work from home and don't have to worry about the boss letting me have time off.

Jo


----------



## kara76

i 100% agree i need more than 2 days off lol, my plans are to sleep and will have to do some housework really which is rubbish but i just know the weather will be bad when im off

i went outside today and did some paper work and it just made me not want to do anything else lol

wow you work for your hubby, isn't he a bossy boots ? saying that ive been in and worked for luke a few times and was surprised how much he flaps

have you seen the threads at the top on the main board about SET?

im at the stage where i would have them all put back lol. Ive been looking at the money situation and all is ok ish. decided on no drifting but will go somewhere for a meal instead. not quite the same but it will have to do, time has gone so fast. I can not wait to stop this pill , have my first af since 5th march and move on


----------



## miriam7

not long now kara   your overworked ..i hope tge weathers ok for when you are off


----------



## kara76

yay yay its my last day in work for 2 days woo hoo

last pill will be taked tomorrow night at around 8pm.....


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay Kara thats good news. You're really on your way then! 
Enjoy your time off 

Hi JosieJo - You sound like me   
I live in Newport too. I have ulcerative colitis and work in Bristol  
Loving your doggies - we have a cocker spaniel who is 2 years old today .... I am working at home today so I can spend the day with him - and spoil him just that little bit more than usual  Hope your jabs are going ok!

 to everyone else


----------



## kara76

taffy woofer happy birthday

have you got any dates yet?


----------



## miriam7

i dint know you were from newport to taffy   i bet you cant wait to finish work kara


----------



## kara76

today is dragging boo boo, i can not wait to get home

im very excited to know that by the end of this week af should be here


----------



## miriam7

i will have to get af dance going  for you.. wonder if i can do a labour one for myself


----------



## Queenie1

yes i think an af dance for kara and a labour one for you miriam.

last pill tomorrow kara that has gone quick you will soon be jabbing away again


----------



## Taffy Girl

Taffy Woofer (Jasper!) says thanks....  

Got my schedule appointment on 5/5 but have provisionally booked dates already -  
Hope to start d/r around 20/5 which will hopefully make EC & ET week of 15/6 or possibly 22/6.
Not too far off now!

Miriam - yep Im in Newport - although I'm really a Cardiff girlie at heart  

Queenie - hope you are doing OK on your 2WW -   for a BFP for you.


----------



## kara76

i would like my af dance to start on saturday night if it hasn't arrive pretty please

its mental to think next week i will be jabbing and the chances are the first jab will be in the harvesters loos lol


jasper rex says woof woof happy birthday

wow taffy thats not far off at all


----------



## Queenie1

happy birthday jasper

those dates will soon come just think its only next month really hope it works for you this time taffy.  

i'm ok starting to go slowly mad on this 2ww really seems to be dragging now wish the week end would come so its not long then till test day. can't believe i'm wishing my easter holidays away.

that will be an interesting first jab kara


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yes I know. Doesnt quite feel real yet but once AF arrives and I have my appoitntment itll be all systems go


----------



## kara76

queenie its so hard not to wish it away, ive jabbed in the harvesters car park twice already hehe

taffy i know mine still doesn't really feel real, ive had such a long break


----------



## popsi

kara.. woo hoo its here at last honey, time has just flown by x lots of    for you 

jasper .. happy birthday !

Much love to eveyone sorry no time for personals on way to take my mum to doctors as she still not very well

xx


----------



## Queenie1

popsi lots ol   for you and your mum. hope the doctor can help


----------



## kara76

popsi i hope the doctor can help your mum


----------



## josiejo

Awww, Happy Birthday Jasper!!
My 2 had there birthday 2 weeks ago, Milo was 1 and Harvey was 7.

Taffy Girl - how do you cope with the Bristol commute? I am so glad I don't have to do that anymore.

What time do you finish Kara, bet you can't wait.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## kara76

we are love our fur babies so much, my rex is 3 in july

i finished work at around 7pm saying that im nt doing much today lol thats cause there are people online to chat with


----------



## Taffy Girl

I work for the council and so do flexi and can work at home some days - so its not too bad! 
Been doing it 5 and half years now - so guess I'm just used to it - To think I thought Id only manage the commute a year or 2 when I started there! I do enjoy my job and even with the travelling the hours are less than when I worked in Newport. 

Popsi - hope your mum is ok


----------



## kara76

how long does it take to get to work hun, its not too far is it?

i leave home at 8am and get home between 730 and 8 sometimes a little earlier sometimes later


----------



## miriam7

hope your mums ok popsi   im of to mow the lawn jeff did the front yesterday im attempting to do the back


----------



## Taffy Girl

you have a long day kara.  
45 mins door to door on a good day or 1hr 15 on a bad for me! 
I tend to leave home about 7ish - and like to get home by 5pm ish but sometimes do a longer day/bring some work home to build up flexi time.


----------



## kara76

wouldn't it be great if we were all rich and didn't have to work, saying that without kids we would be bored to hell

i can not believe how calm i feel about it all, im taking each step at a time and not looking forward to much. this time feels right!!!!!


----------



## PixTrix

Happy birthday Jasper   my 2 furbabies are bothe 2 as well.

Wow Kara, it is all happening soon now. Wishing you so much luck. 

Hey Taffy just around the corner for you too, loads of luck.

Popsi hope your mum is sorted and soon feeling better x


----------



## kara76

well pill popping at 7 and its the second to last one yay yay yay. i feel good yippee yippee, my body needs an af now


----------



## PixTrix

yay oh I am so excited for you Kara. Yep a good af now and then way to go you're off!!


----------



## kara76

mooncup will be at the read saturday night, it will not come before late saturday night...no way

right im off better finish my work and get home

considering ive done 8 days i feel fine


----------



## PixTrix

you should be dropping after 8 days, glad you feeling ok.

Nah AF won't come before Sat I was still chasing mine 4 days after stopping, you doing the sensble thing stopping on wed


----------



## kara76

yeah wednesday night seems a safe bet

i know i should be mega exhausted but im past it

im having a drinky poos, nice fruit cider and this will be the last one, might have a glass between ec and et if i feel like it


----------



## miriam7

enjoy your cider   what you got planned for tomorrow ?


----------



## kara76

i plan to not do a great deal but i need to do some housework and a little boring shopping, oh and sleep


----------



## mimi41

Hi Kara have a good drink and enjoy your 2 days off.  I'm working harder on my hols than i would in work.  I'm still walking loads so hope to have lost some weight this week.  Not long to stopping that pill woohoo

Andi your weight loss looks great on your ticker


----------



## kara76

michelle you are a fab women as long as your working for you and not others


----------



## Jule

Wow Kara nearly here for you now, bet you cant believ this time has finally come.  Fancy doing your 1st jab in harvester lol  
Lots of luck for a bfp for you.

Taffy looks like we''ll be cycling together.  My tx planned for 22 June aswell so we could be on the 2ww together.  Hope you had a nice time away.


Hows the diets going Michelle and Andi?  Its great to be buying new clothes when you are slimmer isnt it Andi!


----------



## kara76

i could do an viewing jab lol


----------



## Jule

Hey Kara you dont want to put people off their food, people may be squirmish lol
Went to the harvester over the weekend, the same guy was there, think he is starting to recognise me


----------



## kara76

lol nah they would be fine lol well maybe not lol

you talking about the nice young guy?


----------



## Laura36

Kara, that's gone really fast (but maybe not for you,lol).  Hope you enjoy your days off work and chill out a bit. With your SP when is your EC booked for? It'll happen so fast now.   

Taffy, happy birthday to Jasper!  Glad you have your dates sorted.  I have my appt 2nd June and will be on SP so could also be cycling at the same time as you and Jule.


----------



## Jule

yeh the one who keeps booking us the table!!  I was embarrased to ask for the table for me and my sister and her family, i was trying to look down so he wouldnt recognise me!!


----------



## kara76

laura im booked in for ec on the 4th may, this has been booked since jan time once i got an op date i booked ec thnking of would be long protocol , its worked wella as im off on the monday and tuesday

i believe as long as your booked it you fine and if they need to bring forward or put back it no problem

ive only done sp with iui and stimms for 10 days only so who knows

maybe next meet we should book a table early


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

I just want to wish you all the luck in the world for your EC on 4th May, are you feeling ok.

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

crazy.. have i seen you somewhere before tonight LOL


----------



## kara76

thanks crazy hope things are going well for you

well girls  the day of the last pill is here woo hoo, i can not wait. once i have taken it i can put up a new ticker

its very exciting now


----------



## PixTrix

woo hoo Kara that is fab. I am feeling excited for you so you must be over the moon! Wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## kara76

thanks pix, im just so pleased to be here , my last ec was feb 2008 and my last fet failed in july so its been a while

do you wana make bets on when af will come lol?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Saturday  Think this cycle is going to be perfect for you, hun - 
Hoping it will all go like clockwork


----------



## kara76

im will be happy with saturday night or sunday lol, ah wot the hell im not gona worry about something i can not control lol

damn it i have to go to the shop and should go to the bank but sod the bank


----------



## PixTrix

That must have felt like ages Kara, but at least you have got yourself tip top. Ok my bet is Sunday! Like you say no good stressing that is prob what delayed mine   You be fine stopping today


----------



## kara76

im in work all weekend so any day is fine lol.

mooncup is at the ready lol. pix you stopped on a thursday didn't you and af didn't come in time?


----------



## PixTrix

Yeah Kara stopped about 6am on the thurs and had to go in on the tues instead and AF was only just there after dragger her heels for couple of days! You will be fine. You and your mooncup has got a song playing over and over in my head. You know the moonpig card advert but I keep singing mooncup.com!!

So how is your overdue timeoff going?


----------



## kara76

my lining was thick so i need a good bleed before getting there(it was thick for them not for me!!!)

my day is is going good, im doing some much needed housework and did go to the bank but no where to park so that was a waste of time. brought some lovely bread and will have a sandwich soon, ham salad i think yum

i had a lovely lie in which was really needed though i love worst today than yesterday as i have bags under my eyes

i love being home, rex likes me being here too


----------



## PixTrix

Well AF will kick in in weekend and should be good for scan Monday. Will be awaiting all the goss in harvesters!

I've just had DP shouting at me cos said didnt fancy lunch so have now got salad on the way! Enjoy yours.

Oo I know the poochies miss us when not here. I am on couch with Susie and Pixie each side, rather cross that I have got laptop!


----------



## kara76

chat later hun

my sandwich is ham, spring onion and beetroot yum yum


----------



## kara76

only 2 and half hours wil the last pill woo hoo woo hoo this is great i can't not wait

i will missed my bigger boobs until i get my bfp of course,


----------



## PixTrix

That is fab Kara. Hate to tell you Kara, my boobs have never been small but after stopping the pill mine deflated somewhat! They are back in full bloom since the cyclogest!! 

 Here's to your BFP X


----------



## kara76

maybe i will stuff my bra with tissue lol saying that it will be nice for the pain to stop


----------



## kara76

the pill is popped woo hoo here goes everything


----------



## popsi

woo hooo kara well done gal !! and loving the new ticker too x


----------



## Laura36

Well done Kara, it'll all happen very fast now!  Like the new ticker too.


----------



## kara76

cheers girl

only 4 days tomorrow hehe it still feels like its not happening


----------



## PixTrix

Well look at your fancy new Ticker Kara, the countdown is on! Oh I know the size of boobs not the prob it the blinking pain. My poochies keep jumping on mine and it takes my breath away. Think it is clearing up now thought. Today it is not longer the whole booble just the nipple area!

Time is going to go so fast now Kara being on the short protocol, looking forward to reading all your updates, good luck x


----------



## kara76

it sure is gona fly and i have a packed day tomorrow, off to see my nan and mum then michelle , home cooked and out to poker

fri/sat and sunday work then baseline


----------



## PixTrix

Thats the way keep busy now, you will soon be needing to rest lots


----------



## kara76

doubt i wil get too much time to rest either , life is so busy

i must remember to bring my drugs on monday


----------



## PixTrix

You are a busy bee. I must admit I havent got a great deal of resting done, prob why so tired!

Oh yes dont forget your drugs on Monday. Oh I wonder if that nice chap will be behind the bar for us to wind up! Bless him


----------



## kara76

i hope he is lol aren't we mean

im tired now and think i will log off and chill out before bed time, im hoping to get my trigger shot on my first scan so i can take it straight how as my last scan im off to bristol to see a friend


----------



## PixTrix

I think he loves us  

Good idea to get your trigger then. Be nice to go and see your friend.


----------



## kara76

morning ladies well 4 days til baseline woo hoo and today is gona fly as i have lots to do

god this exciting. i kinda wish i was off the weekend and that would make the time go even quicker lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Woo Hoo Kara - great new ticker. That bike looks like its gonna burn some rubber over the next few days 

I am very excited for you!


----------



## kara76

do you know what girl with every bit of none worry i get something always  it up

luke is so stressed out with his job and feels he can not cope, i just told him to either take time off, go sick or quit and find something else which its not a good time to do. he feels so under pressure since this new company has taken over and he just isn't handling it at all, the fact he is legelly liable is getting to him.

our niece and boyfriend got caught up in a armed robbery on monday and they threatened to kill then, she had her windscreen smashed and as grabbed through it while her boyfriend was on the floor with a sword to him

so happy days!


----------



## PixTrix

Oh my word Kara, what stress just when you could do without it. Well you could do without it at any time but especially now.

Poor Luke sounds like he is having a tough time. Like you say not a good time to try and find another job, so may be worth taking some time off sick to give himself some thinking space and time to destress.

Gosh what a traumatic time for your niece and her boyfriend, will have been horrific. I hope they are ok now


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara - Sorry to hear Luke is having a bad time at work. Can he take some time off to chill out? 

My hubby hates his job at the mo too so I know what you're going though. Having been very stressed he ended up having to take time off sick with shingles a while back ...... now he is a bit more able to let things go over his head!!!

Hope your neice & bf are OK - that sounds horrendous.


----------



## popsi

oh no kara what a horrible time xx

I know you say its not a good time for luke to look for another job but you would be surprised they are out there, just look at my DH he made the decision found another job with much more money and no hassle and is so happy now... follow his heart honey things can work, or at least get him to take some time out xx

how horrific about the robbery too !! what is this world coming to


----------



## Queenie1

kara congratulation on taking the last pill, wow baseline on monday that is gonna come round quick. sorry to hear about luke's job i hope he is able to sort something out soon.

how awful for you niece and bf hope they are ok.


----------



## kara76

thanks girls

im hoping to have a chat with luke when he comes home, shame bloody ivf cost so much money as that is such as added stress it things go t!ts up job wise


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi everyone, its been a long time since I been here. I had my MRI scan a few weeks ago which confirmed that my back problem has reoccurred. I have to wait now for some pain relief treatment and if that doesnt work I will have to have an operation (repeat of the one I had 6 years ago). I have been distraught, not just because of the pain that I am in but because of the impact on the IVF plans. This week I should have had my baseline scan and be well into treatment. So I really needed a break from any IVF stuff. I am gutted, Kara, that I cannot be your cycle buddy but am wishing you all the best and will be keeping an eye on your progress. Earliest time for me is now likely to be July..

Because I have been away for a couple of weeks I have no clue how everyone is getting on, if anyone can be bothered it would be great if you could post a quick update on all the regulars, including Miriam - has she had the baby yet ?

Hoping to be back on FFs soon with a bit more hope when it is less painful to visit. Mrs T


----------



## PixTrix

Oh I know Kara   if IVF wasn't part of the equation then decisions would be so much easier. Thinking of you.

Oh lovely to see you back Mrs. Thomas, but so sorry you are having a tough time. I hope that your back is soon sorted and you are back on the IVF journey with a nice BFP.

Miriam is now a couple of days over, her little bundle is in no hurry

Take care of you x


----------



## kara76

mrs thomas welcome back and i think your health must come first even though im gutted you won't be along for the ride

i better go and get cooking for poker


----------



## kara76

btw my nan is much better and is whizzing round on her vimmer frame 

seems luke hates he job but will stick it out!

i had a call last night from someone and at first i thought it was one of the nurses at clinic but after listening to the message again today i thnk its mr g's nurse, so ive emailed him my mobile number in a hope he will pass this on

she said its nothing to worry about just seeing how i am which if anything has concerned me a little as i know they sent my tube for testing and maybe they wana talk about it, maybe i looking into it too much which is lightly to be the case but when have you know for someone to call to see how you are! weird or what.

i might even try and track her down but not sure what to do for the best


----------



## PixTrix

So glad that your nan is much better Kara, there'll be no stopping her on her zimmer!

Something less for you to worry about with Luke sticking his job out. Is he going to look for something in the meantime?

Might be worth making a call tomorrow Kara to put your mind at rest. I think if there was something to worry about they would call back asap or asked you to make contact. Truely hope that all is ok.


----------



## ANDI68

Your having an awful time with stress right now Kara, hope things improve and you get to the bottom of your call also.  Glad your Nan is recovering ok.


----------



## miriam7

kara poor luke its poop at the mo with jobs ..hope your neice and bf are ok must of been real scary   hi mrs thomas im still here 3 days over waiting


----------



## kara76

god what an awful nights sleep ive had, maybe cause i had 2 drinks i don't know but ive been so hot, my body so needs a period now i think

im in work and have a banging head.......im ok through


----------



## kara76

ok can someone keep me sane please

im wouldn't say im stressed as such just a little afraid af is gona come as im having af pains and im so hot and this is usually a sign its gona come

surely it wouldn't arrive after missing just one pill, i have been on it 39days does this make a difference


----------



## PixTrix

Hi there Kara,

Any signs of AF? Try not to worry I found that I had a couple of days of cramps before she arrived. I can't see her arriving today after just missing one. I did my last pack for 36 days and look what happened with me. Will you be ok if it arrives from tomorrow? Is it day 1-3 to do sp? I think you'll be fine.


----------



## kara76

no blood signs lol just cramps and hot flushes

can 1 to 3 is ok, day 2 being ideal


----------



## PixTrix

well no blood a good sign. I really do think soon to be out of body. I think you will still be waiting tomorrow and you be sorted by sunday.


----------



## kara76

cool

i haven't called clinic as what is the point, if it comes i will panic then lol


----------



## PixTrix

The SP may sound like a breeze compared to the LP but with the dreaded pill in the equation it really is a pain. I had the worry of it not arriving and you have the prob of it arriving early. It really does test us! Wouldn't it be easier if our clinic was open weekends!    

  until Sunday then bring it on. That is my protest!


----------



## kara76

loving your protest lol

it is open weekend but not to the masses i think lol, they have to open for blast transfer


----------



## PixTrix

Ah right that is understandable.


----------



## kara76

this has kinda felt longer than the long protocol due to the pill popping even though it didn't feel like i was cycling

work is so boring today


----------



## PixTrix

yeah it must have.

Your days off must have flown. Did you win poker?


----------



## kara76

i lose 5p so im happy with that lol

my days off flew by and i didn't catch up on sleep either cause rex likes to play and jump on my head in the morning lol, naughtie boy he is

i have to arrange a date to get him groomed too and i will be sorry to see her winter coat go as he looks so cute lol


----------



## PixTrix

Well 5p won't break the bank!

You didn't have half enough time off. Oh Rex sounds so cute.  Mine were at the groomers this week. They go every 4 weeks and I say it's like sending them to creche. Drop them off for few hours and we go to town to have some lunch and shopping!  I so love doggies. When I get a chance I go and help with walking and stuff at a dig rescue place the other side of the dual carriage way from her great fun. Haven't allowed myself to go during 2ww cos they have got some beasts there that could knock me off my feet!

So when are you off next


----------



## kara76

rex has only been once before and when he gets trimmed he looks like a little puppy again and luke says he looks like a gay dog lol cheeky

he really is my boy

wow yours go every 4 weeks, i supose they need to be keep tidy


----------



## josiejo

Kara, what kind of dog is Rex? PixTrix, my sister has the same dog as you, he looks so cute but is a right handful. My little pup isn't well at the moment, Vet think he has eaten something he shouldn't have, seems worse today as he has been sick 4 or 5 times.

Got my fingers crossed that AF comes as planned Kara.

Getting nervous about it all now, don't know what to expect from the baseline scan on Monday and slowly getting worked up about the egg collection. 

Need to do something fun I think to get rid of this silly stress head.


----------



## kara76

rex is a miniature schnauzer cross jack russel, i really must try and get a pic where your pics are

aww hun i hate it when rex is unwell, is it just a matter of waiting for the sickness to clear

josie try and take one step at a time, baseline will just check your lining and your ovaries and if ok you should be starting stimms. ec really is ok, i enjoy it as that is kinda like almost getting a goal and is very exciting, through i understand your nerves as i was the same first cycle


----------



## kara76

af pains are proper now

leg ache, back ache and butt ache......no sign of the red stuff as yet through

i wouldn't say im stressed maybe a little concerned and in all honestly bloody scared too lol, its mad to think in 2 days i will have baseline....the waiting has been long and its almost here, its hard to contain the excitement if im honest....wft am i like

i have called clinic but it was after 430pm as boss was here so i left a message and its doubtful anyone will get back to me cause they have probably gone home and who can blame them, they must have such a mixture of emotions through the week.

im gona treat me and luke to a chinese tonight and have a pig out, bath and read then bed


----------



## popsi

kara.. just a quick one, i would keep trying the clinic honey, i remember ringing once at about 5.30pm on a Friday and leaving a message, but DH was not satisfied and kept ringing and ringing and debs answered and said she would not have picked up the messages but was near the phone !! so try again honey, but if the red stuff aint here you should be ok xx


----------



## kara76

as long as the red stuff holds off tonight i will be an happy bunny, if not i will just have to jab in the morning and they can work round me lol cause that could work ok lol

i might try again after


----------



## PixTrix

OH Kara, I came close to having a schnauzer, love them. Must have fab character crossed with a JR. Most people take that bread every 8 weeks but I am a bit pooch proud!!! Pity help if I have children lol

Oh Josie hope your pup will be ok. The pic is beautiful. I take it your sister has got the Bichon not the poodle? Bichons are so very naughty but great fun. My poodle is a little angel, lover agility!

I remember how excited I was Kara. So hope AF behaves herself. Not sure how they count day 1 if it came later today but full flow tomorrow is that day 1? If so that means you be ok with day 3 monday. I know preferential for day 2 but maybe 3 will be good for you to have good bleed. Or if they are there doing blasts on Sunday and you were able to get throught is there any chance that they would let you go for scan if they can fit you in?

Enjoy your chinese tonight. I am about to cook spag boll, but DP chopped onions for me while I took the dogs for a stroll and coming back to the smell of onion has made me feel so sick!! Might leave them out!


----------



## kara76

yeah i would imagine day 1 would be tomorrow, what are you doing being so sensible lol

im not thinking very straight as im so shattered and so need to sleep

oh rex is a handful i can tell ya, he is so naughtie sometimes and has so much energy, the vet said he will calm down at around the age of 3 and thats coming up lol. he is so loving and always has been, we had him from 6 weeks and he could sit in the palm of my hand and luke had to take 3 days off work as he couldn't sleep


----------



## PixTrix

Me sensible? lol  Yeah I think you going to be fine for baseline now

Yes you do need some rest and sleep Kara, I hope you manage to find the chance to be able to relax and rest.

Sounds like Rex would get on with my Bichon - Susie. She's a right handful. He sounds a right darling I hope I'll be able to meet him one day. Doggie meet in Pembs in the summer I think!


----------



## kara76

well no af so all is looking good, you watch i will worry now it won't come lol mad or what

had a lovely night with dh, im trying not to come online so much in the evening as luke is staying home instead of going off playing cars so its only right i be good too, saying that i do check post on my phone lol

think i have a cold coming, typical

today again is quiet in work so i hope i don't get too bored while knicker watching


----------



## Jule

lol you are funny Kara.
I dont know whats been going on here i seem to have missed loads in a few days.  Hope you ok Kara?  You dont want af til tom anyway do you?  Have nice day in work.


----------



## kara76

i don't mind af coming tonight to tomorrow, i know i need a good bleed before clinic, im happy with whatever now. yesterday i was nervous as that would have messed it all up but anytime from now onwards is cool with me

these threads move really fast now

loving your ticker jule


----------



## Jule

I just looking at it its not 1 month and something which doesnt sound so bad. I like your ticker my DH would love yours, he was gutted when he sold his bike and im sure when we get our BFP that will be the 1st thing on his list to buy


----------



## kara76

luke has borrowed my dad motorbike as my dad feels he shouldn't ride it after his heart attacks

so whats everyones plans for today?

i have some brazil nuts at the ready lol


----------



## Jule

I have a day of cleaning the house is a mess, need to get out of bed 1st tho..lol    DH woke me hen he went to work and i couldnt get back to sleep, feel knackered though. DH off tom so may go out for a ride on our bikes somewhere, weather supposed to be nice.  Are you working tom aswell Kara?


----------



## kara76

naughtie man he is, luke does the same to me, he makes so much noise lol

yeah im working tomorrow aswel then baseline yippee yippee

gona start doing a fibregel a day today just to make sure my bowels are good for ec and don't get in the way lol

im very excited to think as soon as af starts so do my extras, not looking forward to the milk as its minging 

i darent look to far forward as i get scared


----------



## Jule

OOh Kara you got to look forward thats why we all go through this lots of  . Hopefully this will be your time . Its all very exciting to think you are at this stage again woo hoo


----------



## Jule

right really must get up or ill be here all day!!! Speak later


----------



## kara76

im taking each stage one at a time


----------



## PixTrix

o cool Kara no AF I think it will be here tomorow.


----------



## kara76

you think? what tomorrow morning? lol

im having cramps on and off and do feel it will be here soon

will be requesting a dance from tonight


----------



## PixTrix

yes will have to be strutting the boards tonight. Let me think now 9.37 tomorrow morning she will arrive


----------



## kara76

wow 9.37am now is that full flow?

i didn't bring my mooncup yesterday but i have it with me today, crikey its mad to think i will be injecting very soon.....hope i remember everything lol


----------



## PixTrix

she'l be getting geared up then!

Must be very exciting getting back to it after such a break. Yes now dont forget to bring your jabs to meet. I'll ring ahead and ask them to put brazil nuts in milk on the menu


----------



## kara76

yeah it is very exciting and i think i lost that excitement before having the break

im starting the water, milk, brazil nuts when af comes


----------



## popsi

kara.. good luck with it all, glad your all ready to go now    keep up the PMA

Glad your excited about it, got to say i never had that feeling with mine, me and DH always found it very hard which i guess made it easy for us to make the adoption choice, it was not right for us.  I have a good feeling about this cycle for you honey xx


----------



## kara76

popsi thank you huni, i have to say there was a time when i dreaded tx but the break has helped that

i just have such a good feeling about it all and we are closer than ever now


----------



## miriam7

i will get a good af dance going for you in a bit


----------



## kara76

cool hun leave it a nother few hours 

be back in 5 off to watch the bride arrive


----------



## kara76

my poor boobs feel like they are gona explode and they are so swollen and sore, even more than before lol, my bra is under a constant struggle


----------



## PixTrix

Are you spilling over your bra Kara lol So nice that you have got the excitement back and like you say you are closer than ever. Oo I will be so emotional when you get your BFP!


----------



## kara76

i sure am pix

think i will watch hell's kitchen and eat some chocolate and knicker watch lol

ive asked miriam for the bush so it will arrive lol


----------



## miriam7

im on constant knicker watch too  hope the dance works                added extra


----------



## kara76

you really have pulled out all the stops

thank you hun

big difference is a baby is coming out of yours lol


----------



## miriam7

lol i know scary stuff   hope it works ...what times your hosp appoinment on monday ? i think that will be the day for me


----------



## PixTrix

Come on Bush, do your funky stuff! Do you feel like it's imminent Kara?


----------



## Laura36

Kara, hope AF arrives on time. Good luck for your baseline on Monday.  

Great bush dance Miriam, i like the michael jackson one although he was a bit small.


----------



## miriam7

i like the way af dance is now called bush dance   i will have to search for a better michael jackson one lol


----------



## kara76

the bush worked

af is here and is nice and painful


----------



## popsi

woo hooo kara gald its arrived, but sorry its painful honey xxx

well done Miriam the bush always works xxx


----------



## miriam7

glad it worked must of been a good one as worked for me too im in agony!


----------



## kara76

too much bush dancing lol

im chuffed your on your way


----------



## PixTrix

Hey nice one Kara, ideal timing. Was it 9.37 tho ha ha


----------



## kara76

no sorry pix i think it was more like 6.37 but close lol


----------



## Finlay

Great Kara, your body seems to be working according to plan  

Good luck for your scan tomorrow

xx


----------



## Queenie1

great to hear af has arrived hope your not in too much pain.


----------



## ANDI68

Hope all goes well for your scan Kara x


----------



## rach5

all the best for your scan tomorrow Kara


----------



## kara76

thanks all

i can not wait to start jabs. i m still feeling very calm and postive which is good


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for tomorrow and beyond Kara


----------



## popsi

kara.. good luck with today honey xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck for your appointment and scan this morning Kara.  
Its good to hear you are feeling calm and positive. 
x


----------



## Finlay

Kara - good luck for you scan and for your whole treatment

  

xx


----------



## kara76

just popping on super quick

i have to go back tomorrow my lining is too thick

i have been over y notes and it seems with my iui's my lining on day 2 was 8.1 and day 3 6mm!!!!!

today it was 8.9 im wondering if its just me!!!! we will see tomorrow

over and out


----------



## Finlay

Sorry Kara to hear that  , 

I don't know much about it, but does it mean that you could start tomorrow if your lining is thinner ?  

All the best for tomorrows scan

xxx


----------



## Cath34

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Kara, let us know how you get on. x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hope your scan today goes well for you Kara  
Everything crossed for you and hoping that they give you the go ahead!  
x


----------



## kara76

thanks for the luck girls

im really not sure if ive bled enough but whats enough!!!!

ive been awake since 5am on and off which is typical when i wanted a little lie in, not really sure how i feel to be honest. just see what happens later


----------



## kara76

josiejo how was your baseline?


----------



## josiejo

Sorry things didn't go as planned yesterday Kara, I have my fingers crossed for today for you.

My baseline was fine, though she had me panicing for a minute. She thought I had a cyst and even asked if I had Endo before realising it was just a small blood clot left over from AF.

I start on Menopur on Friday and go back on the 1st May. She said that it is now very unlikely that my EC will be the week beginning 4th as they are very busy that week and I will now have to wait until week beginning 11th. I am a wee bit annoyed but really what is another week when I have been waiting this long.

I am still feeling pretty clueless on everything so just taking everything as it comes.


----------



## Queenie1

kara good luck with your scan today i really hope it has thinned for you so you can start. will be thinking of you today.

josie glad baseline went well sorry to hear you will have to wait another week for ec.


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for today Kara. x

Glad your scan went well Josie x


----------



## kara76

well went for my scan as some of your know and lining was still very thick

measured 8.6 and 8.4 of different way of measuring so we spoke about why and they is no reason really anyway its been decided that i will go back to a long protocol which will start with good old down regulation in 18days so not too long to start

i went an had a cuddle with sam (ravan baby) spoke with lucy owen!!!yes bbc lucy owen and also saw andi which was fab

so brazil nuts can wait again lol

thanks for all the support

josie im glad all went well, shame you have to wait but a week is no time


----------



## PixTrix

You've had a busy day today Kara! 18 days will soon pass Kara and as you have said important that everything is right.

Glad that baseline went well Jose, sorry that there is a delay for egg collection.


----------



## kara76

i can't realy count as look at my ticker lol

i feel shattered today and all bleeding has stopped which is very odd


----------



## PixTrix

Woo almost down to 2 weeks. YAY! 

Gosh Kara sounds like you need a good bleed, but not happening


----------



## miriam7

sorry tx is delayed kara hope the 16 days go quick now


----------



## Queenie1

sorry to hear that you have to delay tx i'm sure the next 16 days will soon fly past.


----------



## kara76

16 days its like the 2ww lol.........

im raring to go again and can not wait to stab myself with a needle in my belly

ordered my clexane today


----------



## kara76

15days to go lol

its really not long , not bleeding anymore!!!!

well im now working again tomorrow but i have asked for a day to be saved for ec


----------



## kara76

josie jo how are things with you?

ive just worked out im gona take 2 weeks off work from just after ec


----------



## josiejo

Sorry you have a bit of a delay Kara, hopefully the time will just fly by. Sounds like a good idea to take 2 weeks off work so you can relax.

I am doing ok apart from over heating during the night and really bad headaches. Started eating 6 Brazil nuts daily, was enjoying them initially but now I feel they really do need to be covered in chocolate lol 
Is there anything else you would recommend doing?

I am also struggling with keeping a positive attitude so trying to keep busy, this beautiful weather is helping boast my mood though.
I had a bad day yesterday, a combination of the dentist, a mock exam and a bottle of water bursting in my handbag 

Start the Menopur tomorrow, do have many more fun side effects to look forward to?

Jo


----------



## kara76

josie

down regging is not easy hunni and once you start stimms alot of the nasty stuff will go away, staying postive is hard and you are allowed to have a bad day or 10 lol

i bet you can't wait to start the menopur now, get those ovaries into action at least the hot flushes will stop


----------



## josiejo

Oh I will be so glad to see the back of the hot flushes, was worried that they were just going to get worse on the menopur. 

Off swimming now to wash the blues away 

Jo


----------



## miriam7

2 weeks off is a good idea you work so hard will be a nice so you can relax   hope you enjoyed swimming josie


----------



## PixTrix

only 2 weeks to go now Kara, glad that you have got 2 weeks off.

Josie, hope you are doing ok


----------



## kara76

yeah not long as all is it and i will soon be jacking up lol

i picked up my clexane this morning and they have changed the syringes and they are massive now


----------



## Queenie1

well as long as its only the syringe has changed and not the needle size


----------



## ANDI68

How did you manage the time off Kara, does it fall on your time off or have you booked leave?


----------



## josiejo

Done my first Menopur tonight, managed to smash the liquid thingy into bits and spilling it lol. Ended up having to get hubby to open another one for me, just as well I have spares of the liquid.
Got my hair chopped off today and it seems to have really lifted my mood, feel a lot more positive.


----------



## kara76

josie those waters are nasty little so and sos

bet your glad your on your way now


----------



## ANDI68

I hated Menopur, all that suction


----------



## kara76

i remember andi lol

you should see how clexane has changed, they have a massive plunger


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

How are you, how is this cyle going, when are you having the EC etc, your so brve going through this again, I really feel for you.  Good luck to you both, I hope it all goes well for you, please keep me informed.

Andi - How are you doing, still no this end with a potential match yet, I am trying to be patient and not ring the SW'er    

   to you both.

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

hiya crazy.. your match will be here soon honey i am sure xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Popsi.... How you doing hun, any news for you yet, what ages are you looking for, we got approved for up to 2 children aged 0-5 and a half.

I wish we would get a call soon with some news, when our SW came a mth ago she said that we had fluries of interest but the lack of funding was holding things back, hopefully now its the start of a new financial year we will hear something, our next SW visit is in 2 weeks, unless we hear of any news before       

take care hun

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

Hiya Crazybabe,

We going to panel on 20th May, (hoping it not changed   ) we looking to get approved for one child or twins 0-3 years, but our SW says she looking at 10/14 months for us, i really hope you hear something soon... the waiting must be horrible xxx


----------



## kara76

hiya crazy, fingers crossed you will get a match soon

im waiting patiently to down reg now after a busted short protocol

had some pink spotting today after 2 days of nothing, my poor body is not sure what it wants to do


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well the way things are going I may not be a May/June cycler after all ..... My cycle is normally 28 days and I provisionally booked my treatment dates based on this a couple of months ago. 

Last month I had an unusually long cycle of 34 days  and the  doesnt seem to want to make an appearance this month either (day 29 today)  

I have got my schedule appointment on Tuesday but am starting to prepare myself for the worst. Miriam I know you have your hands full with that beautiful baby of yours but I could really do with a little AF dance, please 

Hope everyone else is ok - Popsi and Crazybabe thinking of you both on your respective waits and hoping that you both get the news you want soon


----------



## kara76

taffy try not to worry if your in the book they should just more you forward a week or 2

will you be on the long protocol?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yes - think they are sticking with LP this time. 
Just a bit worried that if this cycle is really long again it may be more than a week or so outside the timescales and they seem really busy at the mo! Can't do anything about it - just have to wait and see what the next week brings. Just hoping and   I dont get postponed as I cant get time off work until September if I cant go this month!


----------



## kara76

i think you will be ok

how long were you planning to down reg for?

some people get moved on as their af doesn't come within the time of down reg so they are always juggling slots etc etc

fingers crossed hunni


----------



## Taffy Girl

Think we talked about d/r starting on day 21 - which should have been 15/5 then baseline w/c 1/6 with EC & ET w/c 15/6.... so not miles out yet but just hoping AF shows up soon  

Like you say - fingers crossed!


----------



## kara76

maybe miriam can get the bush out lol when she gets 5mins


----------



## miriam7

ok heres bush lol                hope it works taffy


----------



## Georgey

Hi am new to this,I am due at LWC in swansea in May, is it ok if I join you all ?


----------



## kara76

you can join us by all means, is this your first tx? just to make you aware there is a thread in the wales section for LWC incase you want to speak to ladies who have had or are having tx at the lwc.

miriam that is an impressive dance


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yep - That is a mighty impressive dance..... I am one lucky lady..... Thank you, Miriam  

And boy did it work quickly for .... AF arrived in style this morning so I'm on my way...... Woo Hoo!!!!

Thanks guys - you're fab


----------



## kara76

see the bush always works

so worry over woo hoo


----------



## josiejo

WOW Miriam, you sure have magical powers with that dance. I wonder if it could work with anything else?


----------



## kara76

how are the stimms hun?


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Georgey, welcome.

When is your EC date Taffy Girl?


----------



## josiejo

Got my positive head on today so its not too bad. I have been a bit all over the place emotionally, but I told my sister every thing and she has been great. 
Started getting a skin reaction to the Suprecur but it only lasts about 10mins so not worried about that. Still can't open those damn little water thingys and getting annoyed at trying to get everything out of the Menopur vials.
Got scan tomorrow and hoping that I will get a date for EC then.


----------



## kara76

good luck with your scan hun and those waters are pains


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Kara! Not long till you are underway now, you must be getting excited.
Taffy-girl, glad things are are on the way for you.


----------



## kara76

once the news is over tonight i will get excited about my tx lol


----------



## miriam7

welcome georgey   glad the dance worked taffy im sure thats what made me go into labour when i did kara one on the sat night   good luck for scan josiejo


----------



## kara76

just found out i have a bloody speeding ticket


----------



## Jule

oh no was that on your way back form Cardiff


----------



## kara76

nothing in my diary

it was the 2nd april and i remember seeing a speed camera!!!


----------



## mimi41

bummer kara

Thanks for putting the link up


----------



## kara76

no problem about the link hunni

so time to ignore the speeding ticket lol


----------



## kara76

sorry for talking to myself but no one else seems around on this thread

i watch the bbc vid again and had a little cry to myself........weird must be hormones lol


----------



## josiejo

Hey Kara, 
How much is the speeding ticket going to cost you? I bet you were only doing a couple of miles over the limit as well. 
The news report was so good, I have forwarded it on to my sister to watch, though it has just given her even more reason for me to move back home as I am from Scotland.

I had a 2nd scan on Friday and everything is going to plan, go back on Tuesday and EC will be either Friday or Monday. Appointment was at 8.45 and it was already mayhem, I imagine it will be as busy on Tuesday so think I will end up being home too late for my course.

For some silly reason I got myself into a right state doing my jabs last night and could seem to put the needle in. Ended up with a good few prick marks on my tummy before I managed to get a grip and carry on. Tonights was much easier, probably as I was in a rush to get back to our BBQ lol


----------



## kara76

josie

im glad all is going to plan, what is your follicle count?


----------



## kara76

im working late tonight, wish i hadn;t offered now but at least i won't have trouble coming into work late after my baseline now

gona miss lost though boo boo


----------



## Jule

HeyKara im also on this thread with you.

Like you i got back from reading tonight and watched the BBC news again.  Cant stop watching it, we all done so well...Few more signatures on my petition,


----------



## josiejo

kara76 said:


> josie
> 
> im glad all is going to plan, what is your follicle count?


She said there were 2 large ones on one side and 'lots' on the other.

What time are you having to work until tonight?

I have had such a busy day today, heading off for an early night.


----------



## kara76

i feel the same jule, i have it on dvd too lol

josie let hope you get a date for ec asap


----------



## kara76

josie good luck with your scan 

taffy good luck today with the nurses, lets hope you get the go ahead


----------



## josiejo

Had scan this morning and everything is still looking good but they want the follicles to grow a bit more still. So I am back on Friday for another scan and all going well EC on Monday. I am glad its not happening on Friday as my inlaws are staying the night to break up there trip down to Cornwall.
Feeling really excited now, though still nervous of the EC.


----------



## Queenie1

josie good luck for scan on friday. really hope it goes well for you.

taffy hope your app went well.

hope everyone is doing well on this cycle.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Josie - scan sounds good - try not to worry about next week. 

All good for me today - got my drugs and needles and am all ready to start d/regging in 2 weeks   
Yippee!!!!

Hope everyone else is ok 
x


----------



## Jule

Wow taffy not long now.  What date is your ec?

Josie good luck for your scan on Fri? How many follicles have you got?


----------



## mimi41

Well done taff,  2 weeks isn't long


----------



## Taffy Girl

EC should be w/c 15 June - although she did mention I may be bumped to the following week... Not a huge problem if that happens - I am just glad to be starting again. I am feeling really relaxed and positive this time around. I had reflexology yesterday and she said that there were no problems and my body is all in balance - (which is a first for me ) - so that must be a good thing 

2 weeks is not long - and next week I am really busy so it will probably fly by - I still have a couple to pounds to lose so being really good. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## kara76

josie great news on your scan, what time is your next one

taffy woo hoo hunni, your only a week behind me


----------



## josiejo

Taffy, thats great news you are starting so soon. Best of luck.

Jule - I think she said there were 5 one side and 2 or 3 the other, I am a bit rubbish at remember things lol

Kara - appointment is 11.15 on Friday, what time are you there?

Got the start of a cold coming on so having a chilled day with lots of orange juice and soup.


----------



## kara76

cool hun, im just nosey really lol i am not there for a few weeks yet 

i can not wait to start down reg woo hoo


----------



## kara76

michelle i totally love my new hair and luke does too lol 

work is so boring today, ive done my paper work etc etc


----------



## Jule

Whats your hair like Kara have you ahd colour and cut?


----------



## kara76

i have a shorter angled bob that is brown with blonde highlights

i love it, it looks really good


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Kara, Jose Taffy... soz is there anyone else on this thread, having trouble catching up, if so good luck all x


----------



## miriam7

me too if im not on here all the time i get lost! good luck ladies... whoo hoo 1 day to go kara


----------



## kara76

yeah saturday is the big day lol, im trying to decide on a good time as i have a busy time ahead

pix how are you hun?


----------



## PixTrix

It soon came around Kara, I wish you all the luck in the world and more   I'm ok thanks, well trying to be ok lol sorry I haven't been about much got a few struggles at the mo with this and that so been hiding a bit but going to kick my   and sort myself out


----------



## kara76

oh pix i thought you were struggling, please know we are here to help and sometimes sharing those feeling can really help


----------



## kara76

my body is playing tricks on me

im having bad af pains and it feels like af is on the way!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhh i am cycle day 19 today


----------



## Taffy Girl

Nooooooo Kara that cant be happening!!!!! I'm sure it is just your mind playing tricks 
Your little ticker car is almost there - so hang on in there  

Pix      sorry to hear you are struggling. Hope you are feeling better about things soon x

Josie good luck for your scan tommorrow.


----------



## kara76

i know its very very weird

not sure whether to call the clinic or not and if i will manage to get 5mins without any ears around


----------



## Taffy Girl

I would try and speak to them if it were me. - Could you start d/r sooner? or if AF arrived could you go back to SP?

Fingers crossed its all ok for you.....


----------



## kara76

i am on the phone now

marie said i looked good and all glam on tv lol


----------



## kara76

problem solved

if i bleed i jab

all the signs are here for af, head ache, cramps, aching legs!!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Phew - Glad that's sorted for you


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thank you taffy and Kara lots.  

Well your body is being naughty Kara. You certainly did look good on TV Kara, well done to you and Jule and everybody. So tomorrow you are on the road Kara, rooting for you all the way.


----------



## kara76

down reg is saturday hunni and yep i sure am on my way then

my body was good after my op i think this is pay back


----------



## popsi

kara... good luck darling xxx 

much love to everyone else, sorry not been around much lately, got a lot to deal with at moment but i am   for you all xx


----------



## Cath34

Loads and loads of luck for this cycle Kara. I'm sure you will be lucky this time. Looking forward to our chat tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

thanks girls

cath im looking forward to our chat

well no af so thats good news lol, im excited and a little scared


----------



## miriam7

kara sort your ticker out its saying down reg day is today!  pix i hope you are ok and not too down


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Miriam, I will soon sort myself out!

You must have out the wrong time on Ticker Kara!


----------



## kara76

i have fixed my ticker, anything to get a day closer lol

still haven't a clue what time i should jab.

i have a few things going on in the coming weeks, we are watching drifting at llandow on the 23rd may, party in somerset to welcome a friend little ivf wales icsi baby on the 24th!!!!

either way i am going me jabbing in some strange places again


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ooh Kara, how exciting, just one day to go !   Wishing you loads of luck, can't wait to restart my journey and follow your progress, you should have had your BFP by the time I start again.  

Mrs T


----------



## kara76

mrs thomas do you have any dates yet?

i so hope and pray this wil be our time


----------



## Mrs Thomas

No dates yet Kara, waiting for my back problem to be sorted out first. Hoping to start treatment again maybe July if all goes well. I'll be praying for you in the meantime, you so deserve it


----------



## kara76

aww thank you hun

july will be here before you know it


----------



## marieclare

Hello everyone... sorry to jump in just wondering if it would be ok to join you on this thread? 

We are starting our first icsi on 21st May.... and getting married on 22nd  

I don't really know what to expect from the apt apart from I'm getting a TV scan and prescriptions. Also i have to go on the pill because I am sharing. 

Any tips for what else we should expect...?

good luck to everyone 
xxx Marie


----------



## miriam7

welcome marie and best of luck   will you be jabbing in your wedding dress then


----------



## kara76

josie 
how was your scan yesterday?

well today is the day girls. after 43 weeks and 5 days since my last bfn......wow thats a long break 

went out last night and ended staying out til 1am, i drove and it wasn't the same as having a shed full of beer but i still have fun, my sil again mentioned carrying a child for us and even spoke to luke about it. what an offer!
my sil sister is 8 and half months pregnant and looks massive yet was still walking round in heals bless her. 

i m not sure how i feel today if i am honest, i have waited so long for this and after my short protocol was cancelled i am aware anything can happen so one little step at a time

i have acupuncture booked for wednesday, i wasn;t going to do it but thought well i will give it a second chance to prove itself.

i recieved an email from an old school friend on ******** who wants a petition so that made me smile


----------



## mimi41

Good luck for today Kara, 

Welcome Marieclare, you will get loads of support from the girls on here


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow Kara, what a back up plan to have ! Not that you will need it,   I'm glad to hear you are going to try the acupuncture again, nothing to lose and you can't have any regrets then.

You are bound to feel strange today, as you say its been a very long wait. Best of luck, have you decided what time of day to jab yet ?

Mrs T


----------



## kara76

im thinking maybe 630pm would be a good time as this way if i am in work the evening staff come in at that time so i can go missing for 5mins


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sounds good, I always do mine in the evening too. I will be thinking of you at 6.30 then !


----------



## kara76

thank you huni

think i will leave the housework and try and get out in the garden if the rain holds off


----------



## ANDI68

Welcome marieclare

Good luck today Kara


----------



## kara76

how rude on me

welcome marie


----------



## Queenie1

good luck today kara hope first jab goes well. 

welcome marieclare


----------



## popsi

welcome marie  

good luck kara.. bet you   to get started xxx

love to everyone else, sorry i am a [email protected] FF at the moment, i am so stressed with things I am kind of keeping away but i do think of you all xx


----------



## marieclare

thanks everyone, kara best of luck for starting again. you already said hello a few months ago when i posted before   I have read your story and you have been through so much, i really hpe it works out for you x x x

I don't think i will have to do any jabs on wedding day because i have to go on the pill first for sharing. Not the usual start to your honeymoon is it... thought that was normally when you came off it


----------



## Jule

Welcome Marie are you sharing your eggs, is that why you need to go on the pill or are you haveing doner eggs.  Not long til your wedding, how exciting for you.  Its an amazing day you will really enjoy it, it will pass so quickly though.. I wish i could do mine all over again it was brilliant.

Kara that time is finally here, how exciting for you, i bet it feels weird starting again after all this time.

Andi you must be very soon aswell??

Well i should have started AF last Thur after stopping the pill 4 days before that and no sign.  Dont know what ill do now, firstly becasue i need to go to the hospiatl on Mon for repeat smear from my abnormal cells and they wont do that if i bleed.  and also my tx in June wont fall on my AL now as this was planned all around my leave...  Goodness knows what will happen, if its delayed much longer cant see my tx being in June


----------



## juliet marshall

Hi , Am having my transfer on wed hopefully with DE from niece, very excited, would love to join.Have felt no bad effects on drugs only a bit emotional this week.  My niece who is doing the injecting is a bit bloated and emotional but apart from that all fine. Anyone else having DE?
Jules xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mimi41

Hi Juliet

My neice has offered to donate her eggs to me if tx fails.  I really hope you have success, the girls on here are lovely and will help with any questions you might have


----------



## kara76

jule how was the party?

oh jule's it is such a pain when things don't go to plan, can you alter you leave?

maybe miriam needs to get the bush out and you will have to rearrange monday


----------



## josiejo

Jule sorry things aren't going to plan, I have my fingers crossed that it will all fall into place.

Good luck with the 1st jab Kara, are you doing videos of these ones??

Scan went really well yesterday, everything is as it should be. So I am off on Monday for EC, half of me is really excited and other half is totally terrified.

Managed to give myself a cracking bruise last night, a lovely huge bright purple one - nice!

Hi to everyone else, hope all is going well.

Jo


----------



## KellyG

Kara i know u dont need it but good luck for ur jabs and hopfully last and successful cycle xxxxxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck for your first jab Kara.... Hope this is the one for you 
x


----------



## kara76

josie that is great hun, try not to get too nervous it really is ok. the drugs they give are fab lol

thanks girls

[fly]IVE STARTED, IVE STARTED WOO HOO[/fly]

jab was fine as i expected it to be. it feel so good at long last to be on the road


----------



## kara76

josie jo good luck with your egg collection tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1

good luck for EC tomorrow josie jo.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Josie - all the best for EC tomorrow. Try not to worry about it too much  

Jule - I hope   has arrived/held off for you to go ahead with your treatment as planned - Hope you'll be able to get things sorted out  

Kara - hope your jabs are all going ok 

Hi and welcome marieclare


----------



## Jule

Still no AF feel annoyed and gutted.  Cant change leave cause we booked a break away as well during the time off.  Cant really understand why it hasnt come its never been this long after before.  I rang the clinic on FRi and she said some peopel are 2 weeks after stopping norethisterone but ive taken it for many months and never had this!!

Hope now it holds off for me to have smear tom and perhaps it will hold off til next cycle-perhaps ill be wishful thinkin tho.  Will have to ring deb in clinic for advice if still no af by end of week.

Good luck for ec tom Josie.

Kara hope the jabs are going ok

Good luck Jules for transfer Wed.


----------



## PixTrix

Well you're off Kara, yahoo. I wish you all the luck in the world.

Blinking typical Jule. Hope AF shows right after your smear and that all is well.

Good luck for EC Josie.

Welcome and good luck Juliet.

Good luck for ICSI and wedding Marie


----------



## kara76

oh jule what a pain for you, give debs a call and see what she says, good luck with your smear and i hope af holds off for you


----------



## rach5

hope everything is going well with injections Kara.

Thinking of you Jule and hope everything works out.

Hope everybody else is well


----------



## Jule

Hey Rach my nan asked someone to sign her petition that you had already asked-small world isnt it!!!


----------



## rach5

gosh it is a small world Jule


----------



## miriam7

welcome juliet and good luck for tx    best of luck for the morning josie        jule hope smears ok ..i will do af dance for you tomorrow after you have been


----------



## kara76

josie i hope ec went well for you 

well no news really from me girls, think i have pmt though. the pill really messes with my hormones. still having af pains so fingers crossed the witch comes on time


----------



## josiejo

Thank you for the good luck wishes.

Things went really well today and I am currently being spoilt by my DH.  I was very nervous as I have had sedation a number of times and the last time it didnt work too well, leaving me in a bit of a mess. I told them this and they kept me well topped up as I bearly remember anything from being in the theatre. I had a lovely sleep before I left and an even better sleep since getting home.

They got 11 eggs, and my DH sample is showing enough to use so we wont have to use use any of the frozen sperm. So fingers crossed for tomorrow morning.

Jo


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thats great Josie - take care of yourself now and enjoy the pampering from DH.  

   for good news tomorrow
x


----------



## kara76

josie that is great news, well done hun

hope they are getting jiggy in the lab and good luck with the call in the morning, i will be thinking of you


----------



## kara76

omg i am so out of pratice

i had a bleeder tonight and i don't mean a spot!! weird isn't it


----------



## Jule

Josie good luck for tom, fingers crossed you get loads of embryos.

Hopefully Kara you just hit a small vessel tonight and you wont have any more problems 

Ive had my smear the sister said everything looked ok.  They even wanted me to look on the screen but i gave that a miss lol...im a scary cat when it comes to my body and looking at whats being done.  Hopefully everything will be ok.  Miriam need an af dance please.

Spoke to Deb in the clinic and she wants me to go in for a scan tom so they can check i havent got any cysts which are stopping me bleeding.  hopefully i will bleed tom.  Deb said i could take the pill for a month and then i can have my tx the smae dates that are planned  

Hows everyone else?


----------



## kara76

yeah i think it was a vessel

jule let me know how your scan goes hun


----------



## Jule

yes will do ill keep my fingers crossed that i bleed over night


----------



## kara76

hopefully miriam wil have a minute to get out the bush lol

i have a bruise from the jab too. wondering when the side effect will kick in now lol


----------



## Jule

yes come on Miriam please get the bush out  

Hopefully that will be the last bruise for you kara.  You just getting the knack of it again, its been such a long time since you were injecting before lol you have lost the knack....


----------



## kara76

yeah it seems that way lol saying that i dont care if everyone bruises as im at least on the road.

think i wil have a nice relax in the bath soon and have a read,i felt really tried today. got another mega busy week with work and other stuff

hey jule love your ticker


----------



## Jule

woo hoo i know less than a month, lets just hope i bleed....come on AF....


----------



## josiejo

Hope AF comes quickly for you Jule. 

Just had the call. Out of the 11 eggs, 7 were mature and 4 fertilised. She said it was a difficult ICSI but stupidly I didnt ask why. So they are wanting to transfer them either tomorrow or Thursday, they are going to call tomorrow to let us know if any are standing out. Had a horrid dream last night that we didnt even make it to transfer so a bit of a nervous wreck today. Going to go treat myself to a Cafe Nero hot chocolate and give myself that boost.

Hope everyone is doing well

Jo


----------



## kara76

hunni 4 is ok, stay postive hun and remember dreams are just dreams

im sure they will explain more when you go in for et or ask tomorrow on the phone


----------



## kara76

omg ive just had to charge someone £516 for not showing up well not them but the pa and it might have to come out of her wages

i feel a little bad tbh but what can i do!

seems really quiet here in the day now


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Don't feel bad Kara, not your fault is it ? 

You are lucky being able to get in touch with your FF's while at work, dont think I could get away with it ! I am at home recuperating at the moment so I have the luxury of logging on to keep track of you all.

Best of luck JosieJo and the rest of you, hoping I am not far behind you all..


----------



## kara76

your right hun its not my fault....thanks

im naughtie and shouldn't be online really but as long as my work is done its ok ish lol


----------



## mimi41

Josiejo, 4 of mine fertilised and i still got a bfp (even though it didn't stay).  Be positive hun and plenty of   for them to divide and do their stuff


----------



## josiejo

Thank you!

I had a bar of chocolate then went into college and snapped out of my negativity. I keep telling myself that it will only take one! 

I know I was being silly about my dream, I get really vivid dreams when I am stressing and none of them have come true but they do seem to set my mood for the day.

Kara, don't worry about the PA, she probably only said it would come out of her wages to try and get you to waive the charge.


----------



## Queenie1

josie well done on getting 4 embryo's.

kara hope jabs are going well.

jule sorry to hear af hasn't arrived hope it does soon.

sorry if i have left anyone out. hi to all.


----------



## miriam7

good luck josie hope your 4 keep growing overnight    jule sorry its took so long to do dance.. 
                hope it works


----------



## Jule

Well done Josie   and   you get good embryos and they keep multiplying.

Went for my scan today, no cysts and lining only 2mm if that so not gonna bleed.  Dont mind though cause can start the pill today for a montha nd have my treatment as planned yippee   . Next tx cycle here we come.....


----------



## kara76

miriam woo hoo i love the new bush too and bin laden lol

hope your well hun and maia, i think she is keeping you busy


----------



## Jule

BTW Miriam thanks for the dance but you can take it away now-i dont need it..


----------



## miriam7

good news jule so you are popping the pill instead and you can keep all your dates? kara maia is definetly keeping me busy ...i knew you would like new bush


----------



## kara76

i will need af dance in a few days but af can come anytime now and i will be a happy bunny


----------



## josiejo

Just had the call and 2 of the embryos are doing really well so we are heading in shortly to have them transfered. The other 2 are showing some abnormalities, not sure what that means but I am sure we will find out more.

I am feeling really excited now and finally DH is showing some emotion about it and is really excited too. 

My friend send my an MP3 of some conception relaxation music/talking, tried listening to it last night but the womens voice made me laugh too much to take it seriously   If anyone does want it though I can email it to you.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck Josie (and DH!) - hope all goes well for you today x   

Thats good news Jule - does that mean you can have treatment and your holiday away? 

I love the new Bush/Bin Laden too miriam! Sounds like you are having fun with your beautiful little one.  

Hows the jabs going Kara - are you back in the swing of it yet lol 

Lots of      for my fellow cyclers x


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Josie.  

How are you getting on Kara?

Great news that there no cycsts Jule and tx can go ahead as planned.

Not long for you now Taffy, Good luck x


----------



## josiejo

So the 2ww wait begins.

We had 2 embryos transfered this morning, one 2 cell and one 4 cell, the 4 cell apparenty looks beautiful 
We have a 8 cell and a 5 cell that will hopefully make it until Saturday to be frozen. The 5 cell has some fragmentation so they didnt seem as hopeful about it.

I found today really exciting, it was so nice seeing DH so excited too. Feeling really relaxed so hoping that will last, going to try and minimise the phone calls to my Mum and sister as they do tend to drag me down.

Do you have any advice on anything I should or shouldnt be doing?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats JosieJo on getting this far, I didnt get that far but have had 4 attempts at IUI and the 2WW is much the same I think. I drank pineapple juice every morning, drank loads of water and tried to relax ! The nurse recommended gentle exercise to stimulate the blood flow around the uterus so I went on short walks. I have read some studies that suggest complete rest for a few days after ET but I dont think all the FF's abide by that. 

I'm no expert but Kara is, I am sure she will be along to give you proper advice. Best of luck !
Mrs T


----------



## kara76

josie well done you and your dh

my best advice is don't do anyting you will regret, no heavy lifting and treat yourself as you are pregnant. 

my acupuncture went well and jackie is lovely


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great advice Kara, glad your appt went well. Loving the ticker by the way


----------



## kara76

mrs thomas its going so quick, just you wait hun yours will be here before you know it


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I know Kara, seems ages since my Feb attempt so it must seem sooo long for you


----------



## kara76

it seems long in one way and not so long in the other. its a very strange feeling


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Josie that is fab, here's to your BFP


----------



## miriam7

wishing you lots of luck josiejo       hope you manage to keep sane on 2ww


----------



## Flash123

Good luck all you ladeez who are 'enjoying' your 2ww or about to start.

XXXXXXXX and lots and lots of PMA to you all.

Take care


----------



## Cath34

Loads of luck Josie Jo, Mrs T and everyone else this month.


----------



## Jule

Good luck Josie jo on your 2ww try and stay relayed and lots of


----------



## kara76

im getting sore boobs so maybe af will come on time

watch this space

jackie at acu told me that i need to stop rushing around which is pretty hard atm


----------



## PixTrix

Don't suppose with with work you get much of a chance to stop rushing around Kara.


----------



## kara76

its mental atm, too much to do and not enough time

next friday i am gona keep to just chin lol


----------



## kara76

my fuzzy head has come back, it was there this morning acu sorted it but its coming back now

think i better have some chocolate lol


----------



## miriam7

yep choccie is good idea   next fri chin i take it you mean chill! whens accupunture next ...u  drivin all the way to cardiff.. maybee you can come visit?


----------



## kara76

great typo lol

my next acu is tuesday and then i have to get back to swansea to see tania, did you meet her?

i will have to arrange a day to come and visit though hun as it would be nice to see your both, i saw ravan today and omg sam has grown so i bet maia has too, what a stupid thing to say of course she has but you know what i mean lol


----------



## miriam7

its weird dont really notice her growing but i can see her face getting chubby and babygrows are fitting better so must be   how is tanya ?


----------



## juliet marshall

Hi everyone, My doner (lovely niece) is having egg collection tomorrow So excited, Am so positive about all this, Have to start my gestone injection tonight in my muscle, Ouch! Not looking forward to 10 weeks of that, but very small price to pay when it all works.  Will keep you posted  as to when i have my transfer. Lots of love
Jules xx


----------



## kara76

juliet fingers crossed for her ec, it must be very exciting

try not to worry too much about the gestone, it will be fine. have you seen my vids?


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0

here's the link


----------



## kara76

today is a weird day for me

this morning i couldn't remember what day it was, i know that sounds mad but its true

chally are you still around?


----------



## Queenie1

josie all the best on your 2ww.  

jules glad to hear tx is going as planned.

kara hope jabs are going well and glad to hear accu went well

good luck to all having tx


----------



## miriam7

best of luck to you and your neice for the morning juliet hope you get a good supply of eggs       let us know how you get on


----------



## mimi41

Hope you neices ec went well juliet


----------



## chally85

awww kara nice to know your thinking of me lol

im still around, haven't been on for a while, been feeling a little bit down, it seems this ivf is going on forever, i went for my scan today but my womb lining is not thick enough so no fet on monday  , got to go back on wednesday for scan again and hopefully fet on friday, im praying really hard lol im getting to the point where i can't stomach these injections.

enough of me moaning how are you getting on? are you well?

hello to everyone hope your all doing ok. xxxx

miriam - your little girl is absolutly beautiful, can't believe shes 3 weeks already lol, how are you finding motherhood? are you doing ok? xxxx


----------



## kara76

chally any delay can be dissapointing but try and keep your chin up, i know its hard

how are the pill making you feel?

today i had a hot flush and have af pains !


----------



## kara76

juliet any news?


----------



## josiejo

Had a call from the Embryologist earlier, our other 2 embyros didn't survive blast so we now have none to freeze. 
Feeling really low now as I was keeping it in my head that if this didn't work I would have the back up of some frosties.
I have got my jamas on, some munchies in and now chilling on the sofa watching trashy Saturday night TV. Its great how a bit of chocci can perk you up lol.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mimi41

Josie my embryos never make it either but please stay positive as this doesn't mean that your tx won't work.  Even though mine didn't make it to freezing i still got a positive.  Good luck anyway


----------



## kara76

josie hun 

PMA you won't need any frostie

hope your feeling ok


----------



## kara76

Miriam

CAN YOU GET THE BUSH OUT PLEASE

how are you all?

i had down reg head as im i keep forgetting things, thankfully no head aches and to be fair im feeling pretty good just tired and clumsy

this is my 7th down reg and my 9th lot of jabs madness or what lol


----------



## josiejo

WOW Kara, thats a lot of times, you must be able to inject with your eyes closed now lol. Hope your not being too clumsy!

I am currently hating Cyclogest, they are evil. Does everyone get a dodgy tummy with it? I am just paranoid that it is aggravating my Crohn's which will be the very last thing I need.

My PMA is slowly returning after yesterdays bad news, DH is being so positive and really excited. He wont let me do loads of different stuff so I am enjoying putting my feet up. He even put away the supermarket shop which is a first lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck JosieJo and make the most of DH's pampering ! I have used Cyclogest 4 times now and had no problems with them except the mess (sorry if tmi). Keep up the PMA, it only takes one after all..


----------



## kara76

hiya mrs t

josie cyclogest always gave me a bad belly so i use to do front door at night and back in the morning and this helped a little, glad your pma is coming back

i need a af dance lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hiya Kara, Hope you are ok. You need Miriam to get the new Bush out !

I always use the front, thats why I dont have bad belly I guess.


----------



## kara76

i use gestone now and it doesn't cause any belly problems or soggy farts lol

im hoping miriam will get the bush out when she comes onlin


----------



## josiejo

Think I will start using the front door then, running to the loo isn't my favorite pastime especially in Tesco lol


----------



## kara76

try the front door at night and back door in the morning hun and that should help

cyclogest is horrid

i much prefer a big prick in the bum lol that sounds so rude 

edited at i wrote something very rude with realising it


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara you have such a way with words. LOL !


----------



## kara76

oh mrs t you should have seen won't i wrote my mistake lol, i must have male body parts on my brain


----------



## Laura36

Hi ladies,
I haven't been around much so am not up to date on where everyone is at with their tx.  Just wanted to send loads of best wishes & hugs to all those currently on tx or 2ww plus to all my other FF's.

Good luck


----------



## Jule

Josiejo good luck on your2ww.  Hope ot goes quickly for you.  I always use back door with cylogest cause im prone to thrush so didnt have a choice.  I felt ok apart from a windy tummy...

Kara fancy being rude lol


----------



## kara76

hiya laura nice to see you hun, how are you?

jule i know, its not like me at all


----------



## Laura36

I'm ok thanks Kara.  Just hoping the DHEA is doing something!  My 1 af since starting & it came sort of on time which for me is unusual.  Plus I definately notice I want more   which is fab!  Few more spots which is not so fab.  So feels like it's having some effect.


----------



## kara76

great to hear it having some effect, maybe i should have some cause im off it totally even though its going on in my head cause i keep thinking and typing naughtie things lol


----------



## Laura36

It's an interesting side effect which I hadn't expected!  Wonder if Michelle & Andi have had the same??


----------



## mimi41

I found cyclogest really horrid, much prefer the gestone even though the needle is to inject elephants.


----------



## mimi41

Laura i find DHEA has mucked my cycle up, i'm normally 28 days bang on but since i have been taking the dhea i'm 27 days.  Increased sex drive, yes poor dh.  Very spotty, i've never had spots before but now i keep getting them and they are quite painful.. I also get quite severe ovary pain, so this will be interesting when i get scanned.  I hope this is useful for you


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Michelle.  I am only taking 50mg (two at night) as I was worried about getting loads of spots.  Weirdly I am getting painful spots in my hair / hairline.  Not very nice but worth it if it works!  My cycle was so messed up before hopefully this will sort it out - I have not ovulated on my own for years so that would be nice too!  Are you taking 75mg?


----------



## miriam7

im still lauging at karas post  heres bush hope it helps the  show her face for the last time till 9 months away


----------



## kara76

thanks hunni

fingers crossed that will work

if you laughed at the post i wrote you should have seen what was there first time i typed it, it even made me blush lol


----------



## Cath34

Morning ladies, what is this DHEA and how does it help us on this journey?


----------



## kara76

cath DHEA is thought to help poor responders, can help egg quaility and it can also be used to prevent miscarrige

so its thought and i think people have seen good results from it. don't think it would benefit you give you quaility


----------



## Cath34

Are you taking it Kara? Just thought it may have helped with Oestrogen and Prog levels for me, maybe


----------



## kara76

no hun im not taking it

do you have low levels while you cycle?


----------



## kara76

taffy good luck with jabbing tomorrow 

i hope it goes well for you


----------



## kara76

no af but do have head ache, boo boo 

very very tired


----------



## Queenie1

taffy good luck with jabs tomorrow.

kara sorry to hear af hasn't arrived hope it does soon


----------



## Jule

Taffy good luck with jabs tomorrow.

Kara any sign of AF yet?  Will this delay your tx if it doesnt come?


----------



## kara76

hi jule

yes if af is a no show if would delay tx, i have been late in the past while down regging, think once it was as late as 16days into down reg

hows you hun?

3 weeks for you woo hoo


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone - Not a happy bunny today. I have been soooooo chilled out for weeks leading up to treatment and now work has gone utterly mental the last week or so. Been working such long hours and I'm now feeling very stressed. Having to work at home late tonight trying to get all the urgent things done. Looks like I have to go to London on Thursday which is a nightmare as it will mean a 5am start - and as we have a wedding party on Thursday night I may end up having to jab on the train  - just not enough hours in the day this week 

Sorry for the whinge - hope everyone else is ok!!  
Kara hope AF arrives for you soon 
x


----------



## kara76

thats typical hun 

i would find a quiet seat and just jab with a folder in front of you or something on the train


----------



## miriam7

good luck with jab taffy ...kara i like your jabing with folder tip


----------



## josiejo

Best of luck with the jabs Taffy.
Hope AF has arrived by now Kara.

Thanks for your advice on cyclogest, bad tum has calmed down now.

You all weren't wrong when you said the 2ww is the worse part. Thought I was doing pretty good until last night when I went a wee bit mental lol. Burst out into tears convincing myself that my snappy mood and sore tummy was due to PMT and that it was all over, DH came up stair and told me to calm down - bad move lol then eventually gave me a hug and I calmed down. Think melt down wasn't helped by the lack of sleep and all the BFN's on the 2ww wait board.

We were going to go camping this weekend but it looks like the weather is going to be rubbish so trying to think of some else to do to keep my head busy.


----------



## mimi41

Josiejo the 2ww is horeendous, i was a nervous wreck all the way through.  I hope you do have some calm days


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you ok Taffy. Good luck with Jab hope you manage to find a quiet space to do it  

How are you doing Kara? Any signs of AF? Hope you ok.  

Oh I know Josie the 2ww is horrid. Hope you feeling better now. Good luck x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Woo hoo - well todays the big day - never thought Id be so excited about sticking needles in my belly 

Feeling a lot more positive and less stressed today. Worked late last night and got up early today to work at home and have managed to get lots done without the phones ringing and the interruptions of the office. Am liking your suggestion Kara but last time I went to London the train was I had to stand all the way back to Newport   so may be difficult to find a quiet corner - still hoping I can wriggle out of it somehow!!! 

Josie - that snail on your ticker looks like hes plodding along really slowly - Thinking of you and sending lots of   your way. Hope you find something nice to do at the weekend to occupy your mind. 

Pix and Jule - your dates are moving closer  

Kara - has the Bush worked his magic yet? 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Have the munchies now so off to make me a big yummy salad... 

Anyone know if its ok to have a hot stones massage whilst down-regging? I'm having a girlie day with my mate on Saturday and she has booked this for me - been googling but not found anything either way.... 

x


----------



## mimi41

Hi Taffygirl

I've only ever heard not to hot baths after et, anything that is relaxing to you must be a good thing.  Good luck with your injections x


----------



## kara76

taffy good luck with your jab hun and im sure the hot stones would be fine, heat only can have a negative impact after embryo transfer as the embryos can be sensetive to heat

so far the bush is failing just like he did with america!!!

i have been for acu today and i fell asleep twice lol, never had that happened before, i have a head ache and i m praying af comes really soon now


----------



## Queenie1

taffy good luck with jab.

kara that comment made me lol  
hope af arrives soon.

how often are you going for acu?


----------



## kara76

hiya queenie

how are you

i am going to acupuncture once a week and then before and after et....if i ever get there lol

my head it banging so maybe its a sign (i hope so)

i treated myself to 2 books today as i finished damaged omg what a book


----------



## miriam7

hope jab went well taffy ...kara..still no af?   josie i feel for you the 2ww is a nightmare!


----------



## kara76

no af 

not sure whether to call or not as i know they will say wait, my main concern is coming on late and going for baseline and then having to go back again

does anyone know if they start stimms on any day with the long protocol as i know things have changed since i last cycled


----------



## mimi41

I started  stims when af arrived,


----------



## kara76

after your baseline michelle?

do you remember what day your baseline was?

i might just phone them, my cervix is very high which says no af coming!!! my body is playing silly buggers


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Kara, hope AF is here soon


----------



## kara76

me too hun

ive been very very good up until now but im getting anixous now that af hasn't arrive, more because ive booked things around the dates, it still has time to come but i know and want a good bleed before baseline this time lol


----------



## PixTrix

Yeah you really do need things to go to plan and like you say a good bleed.


----------



## popsi

kara.. .where the hell is bl00dy af !!!   did you ring them hun


----------



## kara76

i did call for advice but no one called back  

i checked back on my last cycle and i came on day 14 of down reg so   it will come by friday


----------



## Flash123

I started stimming on a monday following my baseline. Was about 9 days after af which seemed to go on forever!!!!


----------



## chally85

awwwww Kara i hope AF arrives soon, i had 2 baselines and it was a right pain in the butt.xxxx

I'm sorry if i am moaning but i have really had enough    

i went for my scan today (again) to see if womb lining is thick enough for transfer on Friday and guess what, I'm still not ready, this is the third date i have had for fet and it is just not happening, i have been on these nasty injections for nearly six weeks now and i have had enough and i also have to increase the estradole tablets to 6 a day and the headaches I'm getting from them are driving me nuts.  i have to go back for a scan on Tuesday and I'm   really hard that I'm ready, i don't want to do another week  .

sorry for ranting but DP really doesn't understand, he said he has done his bit!!! putting the     in a pot.

how is every one getting on? are you all ok? xxxx

thanks for listening.


----------



## kara76

cheers liz, i have always started on a mon or tues

chally hunn what a pain, did they tell you how thick it was? i too hated the hrt, they made me feel sick all the time


----------



## chally85

they said it was 7mm i think, it was definately 7.

these hrts make me feel sick too, but the headaches are the worst, is it normal to take 6 tablets a day cos the lady who scanned me increased the dose and wrote the script?


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Chally, hope you ok and you soon have FET x


----------



## kara76

i usually take 2 then 3 then 4 but they wouldn't give you it if you didn't need it hun

7mm isn't bad at all and im sure your'll be ready

have you tried usually that head stuff that you stroke across you forehead?


----------



## miriam7

chally karas right try the 4head sticks you can buy for your headache ... really hope your lining will be ready on tue ...im sure mine was 8 on my fet


----------



## chally85

awww thanks girls xxxxxx   , i have been managing on paracetamol but i dont really want to take them if there is a natural alternative, i think i will have a look for that 4head stick.

marie did my scan and thought that i may be ready at 7mm but she had a word with mrs evans and she said she would like it to be thicker, i know im a moaner lol but it seams like forever compared to the last time, i was only injecting 2 weeks and then it was all done lol.


----------



## PixTrix

Hey you are not a moaner chally! This IVF lark is not easy, be kind to yourself


----------



## miriam7

dont worry its a pain when you just want to get on with it! i bet your poor bellys getting sore off all those jabs


----------



## kara76

no change here!

feeling very very rubbish, i called the clinic this morning and spoke to ceri who said it no show by monday morning i will have to cancel baseline and then just wait for af. what concerns me is why it hasn't arrived!!!! 

the way i am feeling would usually indicate af is round the corner but down reg is different

i cried this morning cause i feel poop#

sorry for the moan


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh Kara, sorry to hear you are feeling down. Trouble is when you are worried/stressed about AF is when it wont come so thats probably all it is. Dont be afraid to have a good cry, it helps sometimes. Do you have to work today ? I too am feeling rubbish after physio and am thinking of having a duvet on the sofa day.  

Moan as much as you like, thats what we are all here for, you never complain when everyone else is moaning do you ?

Sending you big hugs


----------



## Cath34

Kara, dont stress lovely, it will come. Maybe try a hot bath and a hot water bottle to get things moving?? I bet it will be here when we have our little meet. Chin up, you're well on the way to your BFP.


----------



## kara76

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ive lost the plot


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Kara hun, sorry that you are feeling so down, it is totally understandable. Here if you need anything x


----------



## mimi41

Kara has it got anything to do with acupuncture?  Hope it arrives soon hun


----------



## Flash123

for you kara.

Ironic isn't it? For years you prey for the dreaded af not to arrive and it always bloody does - then the time you need it, where is it? Take care babe.

Staying on the af theme, Do you know when af arrives on the cycle follwoing an IVF. Does it effect your dates? or should they be normal?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh Kara     
Hope AF arrives soon for you hun - otherwise we'll be cycling together   - (mine feels like shes on the way already )

Just wonder if a bit of home reflexology may help - my cycle has been very regular since starting reflexology - will have a look at my book tomorrow but maybe google it?  

Chally - sorry to hear you're not having a great time - hope the headaches are easing for you  

x


----------



## Queenie1

kara so sorry to hear af hasn't arrive, you feel free to moan away where are here for you.

chally hope your lining thickens soon.

taffy hope jabs are going well


----------



## Cath34

Kara, you could ring Jackie to see if its normal after acupuncture, I think it can mess up your system until your body gets used to having acupuncture. The acu balances the body and brings it back into sync but dont quote me on that it can delay it, just a thought.


----------



## kara76

liz your cycle can be messed up after treatment my last 2 were and my longest cycle ever was after a failed ivf

cath i have emailed jackie, my body seems to be playing tricks on me and i haven't a clue what it is up to

i might call the clinic again today and i think im gona have to delay at this rate, oh taffy we can ride the ivf wave together lol, typical after all this time i failed short protocol at baseline and now this one is playing silly buggers........


----------



## Cath34

Hang in there Kara, it will be worth it in the end x


----------



## kara76

it sure will be....i still have a postive head on, im more ****** off i will have to rearrange dates etc and i will feel crap for the next 10 days lol oh well


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara,

Hope you are managing to keep your chin up. It's frustrating when you plan your journey and your body won't play ball. Hopefully AF will arrive over the weekend, we're all thinking of you. 

Mrs T


----------



## kara76

thank you mrs t

jackie has replied(she is fab) no acu wouldn;t make it late


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Kara, any signs of her? How you feeling? 

How are you Taffy and Chally?


----------



## kara76

no real signs hun....

i feel pretty crap tbh, im having alot of hot flushes today


----------



## PixTrix

Oh no   thinking of you x


----------



## josiejo

Oh Kara, I really hope AF arrives over the weekend, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

How are the jabs going Taffy, did you have to jab on the train?

Just when I thought my sister was understanding all this she goes and excitedly tells me her 43yr old mate is 4 weeks pregnant, completely unplanned. Managed to say how great it was etc but was in tears when I got off the phone; it really doesn't get any easier does it.

I am really proud at how I have managed to stay away from the test kit but I doubt very much I will be able to hold out until next Thursday as I am so impatient. Been feeling really lightheaded and a wee bit sick the last couple of days but trying not to read too much into it. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Josie it really is tough hearing such news. But hey stay positive this could be your turn. Not long to go now. Good luck x


----------



## kara76

josie well done for not testing and try not to test early

well i have spotting so i think its on the way woo hoo

i called the clinic at lunch time and spoke with debs who said to go for my scan anyway as suprecur can thin the lining and also to see what was going on, she is lovely


----------



## Queenie1

kara so glad to hear at last you have some spotting hope it turns into full flow soon.

josie it is really hard isn't it.   keep away from the test sticks.


----------



## kara76

thanks hun

how are you?

im off to llandow to watch drifting tomorrow not looking forward to a 6am start though, need and must remember to take my suprecur lol


----------



## Queenie1

i'm ok thanks so glad its half term.

my cousin phoned me this week to say she is 12 weeks pregnant. it was a natural pregnancy for her but she has been through ivf and iui as well at ivf wales, she was unexplained and they decided to have a break from tx and fell preg. so pleased for her. have also given her a copy of the petition.

i'm hoping to do a car boot sale on monday to try and get rid of some of my stuff. so hope there is a good turn out. dh started back to work this week on full duties at long last, he says that his back hasn't felt this good for years. i hope the weather is good this week and perhaps i can get out in the garden. 

gosh what an early start, yes you had better not forget your jab.


----------



## kara76

aww queenie thats nice to hear of a success

ive just hear a male mates gf is pregnant with their 2nd child after she was told in 2008 she couldn't have any due to messing up her body with too many abortions!!!! yet i feel jealous

think i better jab as im a little late as im too tired to walk upstairs lol


----------



## Queenie1

don't worry about what you are feeling we all go through that. i no my best friend is trying for her 2nd baby and i'm dreading her telling me that she is pregnant. all my friends are on their second baby and here i am struggling to have one.

a close collegue in work has been fab with getting my petition signed she has been asking everyone who comes into school to sign it so no one guessing its me.

you had better get jabbing get dh to get it for you


----------



## kara76

wow thats great hun, my friend handed my back a almost filled petition the othe day

no more spots since this afternoon, think it will take a bit to get flowing but as long as i have flow by tomorrow i will be a happy girl as thats 3 days bleeding before baseline

got to go and help prepare a mates car for tomorrow he is competing and then make lots of sandwiches and then a hot bath i think.......

get luke to get it,he wouldn't have a clue where i keep everything lol


----------



## Queenie1

well have a good day tomorrow and i hope af arrives soon for you.


----------



## kara76

cheers huni

i might pop back online later once everything is done or when i can't be arsed to do anymore


----------



## PixTrix

That great news that AF sounds like she is on her wicked way, I think we are going to be in sync!
OO sounds like you got an exciting day planned tomorrow, hope you have a fab day. I'm taking my nephew to a fun day.


----------



## Flash123

Pix, sorry if a daft question but haven't back read. Is this for a FET or a fresh cycle?


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Liz, not cycling at the moment, just meant in sync with AF coming! I got treatment schedule coming up for fresh cycle.


----------



## kara76

ok af here, full flow and painful

opted for tampons today over the mooncup as llandow loos are gross

our mate did really well, shane lynch from boyzone was drifting and we ripped the ****** when he did a big fat zero lol

what a brill day


----------



## PixTrix

Oo nasty Kara. CD 1 for me and can't believe how nast sine IVF. Glad have now had two AF's before tx schedule so can go ahead and get some dates. IVf seems to have changed my cycle for the better the most regular ever was so worried that going to be a 60 odd day one and they wouldnt be able to book dates. Gosh sorry gone off on a tangent!!!!

Sounds like you had a great day. 

Hope AF eases for you and all goes well at baseline


----------



## Taffy Girl

Ok..... Im on day 6 of d/r (AF due Tues/Wed - but was later last time) and I have a pain in my right ovary area, which started yesterday and seems a bit worse today .... I dont remember having this before (only the headaches and funny dreams!) - is this normal? any ideas what it could be? 
x


----------



## kara76

taffy could just be your body adjusting and maybe the corpus lethum breaking down.

It seems i have almost stopped bleeding so i hope my lining is thin enough cause i wana start stimms tomorrow, i need to as i still have a head ache ouch

got bloody sun burnt too

went to see chillipepper yesterday and aww her little boy is lush so had lots and lots of cuddles then drove home from somerset


----------



## Cath34

Glad you enjoyed the drifting Kara. good luck for your baseline tomorrow, I really hope you start stimms tomorrow. x


----------



## kara76

i better be able to start stimms or im gona have a right strop on as this head ache is a nightmare now

i know im booked in for the week commencing the 8th june so i suppose i will be one of the last of that week being scanned for baseline.....i wana know when i there if they will start me sod waiting for a phone call

do you girl find out at scan when you can start stims? things have probably changed since my last go


----------



## Cath34

Well I told them that I wanted to start stimm straight away and all they asked was how many days do you usually need stimming for? I knwe it was about 12 so I said that it would work out right with EC if Istarted today!!!! Obviously not today today!!! lol x


----------



## kara76

lol today , today lol

im gona tell um i want to start after all ive waited long enough


----------



## Cath34

Precisely!  I quite agree. Go Kara x


----------



## kara76

and its the only way to get rid of this head ache lol

just hope lining is thin enough now lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Best of luck for your scan tomorrow Kara, I'm sure everyone will be keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## kara76

cheers mrs t

hows things with you?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ok, going through physio at the mo. Hoping things will improve quickly so I can go back to the journey. Was hoping not to go through another New Year without a bump but getting worried that time is running out. Trying to take one thing at a time but I'm not very good at patience !


----------



## kara76

waiting is hard hun and i hope the waiting will be over soon


----------



## PixTrix

Hope scan goes well Kara and you canstart stimms and get rid of that headache x


----------



## miriam7

good luck kara what times your scan? im going to clinic this week to take my outcome form in as dont know how to send it back lol hopefully debs will be about so she can meet maia


----------



## kara76

im there at 9am then straight to work boo boo

miriam there are gona love seeing maia


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck with baseline Kara, hope you can start stims soon


----------



## kara76

all this luck 

aww thanks girls

im feel proper crap today and my belly is feeling yuck too.....each day on down reg is getting worst now but i shouldn't complain i had a easy time of it to start with lol


----------



## josiejo

Best of luck with the scan tomorrow Kara, will be thinking of you.

I'm on the final furlong in my 2ww, managed to have a lovely couple of chilled days so not really thought about it. Was considering testing tomorrow as they said that would be ok but I am too scared lol

Hope everyone managed to have a lovely weekend in the sun.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi JosieJo, hope you get the right result, you've been good to wait this long without testing.  

Mrs T


----------



## kara76

well done josie and good luck huni


----------



## KellyG

Kara 

Good luck hun, will be thinking of you!!!

Miriam, i still have my form wooooops


----------



## miriam7

wishing you lots and lots of luck for testing josiejo       kelly glad im not the only who still got form... im thinking no rush or they would of rang for it


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara - good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope you are feeling a bit better  

Josie - sounds like you had a nice weekend - good luck for testing - everything crossed for you


----------



## popsi

kara .. good luck honey xx sorry not been around much been a little poorly with illness xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck Josie


----------



## Queenie1

kara good luck for scan this morning hope it went well.

josie good luck for testing no how you feel i didn't want to do test.


----------



## mimi41

Good luck josie for testing, i hate preg tests


----------



## PixTrix

Hope scan went ok Kara.

Loads of luck for test Josie


----------



## kara76

good luck josie

scan was ok girls so i start stimms tonight woo hoo at long last, my lining measured 4.4 they like to see under 5mm. This is the thickess ive had on long protocol but hey change is good

amanda scanned me and is very nice

clinic was busy and i met a couple from the next village to me!

i got a few sigs for the petition while i was there but was shocked when one lady said no thank you and didn't sign, wish i had asked why but i was shocked


----------



## mimi41

Kara glad everything went well.  People sometimes don't like their names on things.  Is 4.4 good then


----------



## kara76

4.4 is below 5mm so im happy. i have been alot lower in the past

i just thought no one would refuse in an ivf clinic... i have to say it shocked me a little...........i had a lovely chat in the waiting room with a couple which was really nice.


----------



## popsi

Kara.. well done on starting stimms hun xx


----------



## mimi41

Nawt as queer as folk.  I haven't a clue what mine was last time, it all goes over my head


----------



## kara76

cheers girls

im well chuffed to be starting stimms


----------



## kara76

ive brought some orgasmic millk oh damn i mean organic lol


----------



## mimi41

What bout your brazils and pom juice.  Every little thing will help.  Also loads of smittling for you on thursday with Maia


----------



## kara76

yeah that too and i have been smittling on sunday too and baby even puked on me lol


----------



## mimi41

Thats good then, supposed to be lucky if they pee on you


----------



## kara76

jeez now all i need is a peeing baby lol

i met ivf twins on sunday too, they are 7 months old and omg they are so cute (not local), the little baby boy whos party it was , was an icsi baby from ivf wales


----------



## mimi41

Its always special to meet an ivf or icsi baby.

Lou is going for her tx this week.  ET is on sunday or tuesday


----------



## kara76

aww wow i will have to wish her luck


----------



## PixTrix

thats fan news Kara x


----------



## kara76

thanks pix

not long til your follow up now, you have your questions ready?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo Hoo Kara, you are on your way ! I bet you are really excited now.   Here's to a March mini-drifter. You will need to change your ticker now

As my next treatment is still on hold, I will come along with you for the ride if that's ok..

Mrs T


----------



## kara76

yay mrs t you come along for the ride, it will be a good one i promise lol

im so excited i have to say, i can't wait for my ovaries to get into action.

ive drank a litre of water and 1/2 litre of milk today and eaten brazil nuts and i feel fighting fit, gona take rex out round the field when i get home too

your right i need a new ticker, will do one later.....i still have down reg head and forget things atm lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well you are doing all the right things as I would expect, when is your next acupuncture ?


----------



## kara76

i have acu on thursday and i believe she is gona rig me up to a eletric thingy mabob lol

have you had that?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

No, sounds interesting ! You'll have to let us know how that goes...lol

I only had one appointment before my injury flared up but I will defo be going back when I start treatment again.


----------



## kara76

she rig us a machine and it pulsates the needles to stimmulate the ovaries

im on max dose to so i will be very interested to see what happens, still doesn't feel like its happening to me , its really weird

i have this overwhelming postive vibe going through me, i have had a few little cries and i think that helps if anything to get rid of any negative vibes


----------



## kara76

taffy how are the jabs hun? how is the ovary pain today?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh Its good to have a cry Kara, I am a proper cry baby at the best of times. Lately because I have been in pain, anything can set me off - jeremy kyle, this morning, 60 minute makeover lol. 

Glad you are feeling positive hun, keep it up, we are all behind you !


----------



## kara76

thanks hun

right im off again to do some work and then jab at 630 woo hoo


----------



## Taffy Girl

Great news Kara - so pleased that you are on your way and feeling so positive .
All good with me - the pain has gone now, thanks. Just waiting for AF to arrive before baseline on Monday.....
x


----------



## miriam7

whey hey kara bet you were so pleased to do your jab tonight ...your on the road now to your well deserved bfp         im shocked woman at clinic wouldnt sign petition ..i wonder why


----------



## Cath34

whoooooooooo hoooooooooooo KARA!!! Great news hun.


----------



## kara76

aww thanks girls and thanks for the call cath

all done and dusted for tonight, 6 amps of menopur woo hoo.....

so looking forward to having no head ache

taffy does af usually come on time when down reg?


----------



## chally85

woooooo hooooo Kara great that you start your stims tonight. how you feeling?

hi to everyone hope your all well. xxxxx

i am so EXCITED!!!!!     FET is on Friday, i went for my scan today and my lining was 7.5 and they said something about triple lines and that is supposed to be good, i have done my last jab, tomorrow i start the lovely cyclogest   and i am on 6x 2mg of estradole.

just had to tell someone, I'm a silly bugger getting so excited lol.

xxxxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Yeah follow up less than a week now Kara. Been so busy doing assess haven't had chance to do questions yet. Maybe I'll get them done on the train on way back from legoland on thur. The boy's shouldn't be excitable then and hopefully have a snooze!

So excited for you starting your stimms.

Good luck fro fri Chally. You have every right to be excited!

how are you taffy

Not long now Josie, how you feeling?


----------



## ANDI68

I'm glad you've started stims Kara.  I've had that electric pulsating thingamebob lol

God luck for Friday Chally


----------



## josiejo

Yeah! Kara you are well on your way now, thats such great news.

Chally good luck for Friday, and your not a silly bugger for getting excited I think most people would be.

DH managed to talk me into testing yesterday, that was the day that the clinic said we could do the earliest test on. It was a BFN! I know it is still early but I have lost all positivity now and totally dreading tomorrow. My sister did say that it was a late test that showed she was pregnant with her daughter after the 1st one after her missed period showed a BFN so there is that thought I should hold on to.

If it is a BFN tomorrow, is that it or do they suggest testing again?

Going to go have a clear out of some stuff to keep my mind busy on something else.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good news Chally   All the best for Friday and lots of luck for your BFP      

Kara - AF arrived day 10 of stimms last time round - so a little late, but meant I was good to go at baseline. Day 10 will be Friday and baseline is on Monday - so a bit tighter timescales this time - so I wouldn't be surprised if I was not quite ready and had to be put back a little. Feel quite chilled about the whole thing at the mo ..... (long may it last!) 

You are all so brave having acu.... I've got over my needle phobia as far as the jabbing goes - but thats a whole different league. Hope it brings you your BFPs 

Enjoy legoland Pix - sounds fun!!! 

Josie - I dont know the answer - but someone will. Sending you      in the meantime x


----------



## Cath34

Taffy Girl, Acupuncture is fine honestly, the needles are so thin you can hardly see them, much easier than jabs! 

Josie Jo - I'm sorry to hear its a BFN but never say never. What day were you when you tested?

Best of luck Chally for FET Friday.

Kara - how's the headaches now hun?

Pix - Have a great time in legoland

Hi to everyone else. x


----------



## josiejo

Well thats it over for me. Just started spotting. I feel so lonely as DH can't get away from work and I have no one down here. Just want a big hug.

Thank you all so much for the support you have given me, I wish you all the best of luck..

Feels like a big kick in the teeth that I have to test in the morning.


----------



## Cath34

Oh no Josie Jo, I can imagine how you are feeling. Its so hard right now but you will feel a little better every day. Is this your 1st treatment?


----------



## kara76

josie i am sorry hun, if i were closer i would come and give you a big hug

taffy acu is fine, like cath says to needled are so fine,i did have a bee sting one last time lol

chally i bet your excited, a triple lined lining is really good

pix good luck with getting your questions sorted

hiya cath

ive only use got up which is really nice as ive been so tired, still have a funny head and im still spotting which is expected. my sil sister had a baby last night and i text luke and he said it will be us soon...got loads of stuff to do today but gona chill for a bit


----------



## Queenie1

kara so pleased jabs are going well you are now on the road to a bfp.
kara i haven't heard of that tx with acu, perhaps my clinic doesn't have that facility

josie so sorry to hear that sending    

chally good luck for fet.

pix good luck for follow up. i can't wait for mine. have a good day at legoland

taffy i had a needle phobia and i mangaed to have acu.


----------



## rach5

Hi Kara

All the best for stimms


----------



## kara76

rach i hope you had a great holiday

im having a cleaning blitz, well im trying lol as the next few weeks are gona be mega busy


----------



## josiejo

Thanks for all the kind wishes, think I am all cried out now but really can't face speaking to anyone about it yet.

We have started to look for a holiday for a few weeks time but have no idea where to go. Also we have decided we are defiantly going to find the cash to give it another go, hopefully starting August time.

Can anyone give me a rough idea on how much a cycle of ICSI will be?


----------



## kara76

you wana laugh girls

i had a text this morning thinking it was my sil sisters who had a baby and it turns out she didn't have the baby til this afternoon and it was a male mate who gf text this morning lol

my sil is laughing as she text me telling me her sister had a baby girl and my reply was i know i had a text in the morning

she now thinks im nuts

jules love your ticker hun

josie a holiday sounds prefect, 

ICSI
Intracytoplasmic sperm injection (ICSI) ICSI treatment cycle (excluding medication) 
£3,346 

The above cost includes the initial freezing fee for any suitable embryos not used in the initial treatment cycle 
Abandoned cycle of ICSI (prior to egg collection) *£739 
* the remainder of the ICSI cycle charge will be refunded* 

remember to get a private presciption and get your drugs direct, you could also ask your gp if they would prescribe them for you


----------



## Jule

Wow loads has happened since i have been on here

Im so sorry Josie that you had a BFN its a horrible time and things will get easier but give it time    A holiday sounds great.  I had a holiday last year after my BFN and it was the most relaxing hol we have ever had.  We were so stressed going thru tx and didnt even realise how much stress we had been under.

Kara great news you have started on stimms.  Time will fly by now for you. 
Taffy good luck with your tx you are not far off either.  Will you and Kara be the same time?

Chally good luck for your FET on FRi


----------



## miriam7

im so sorry josiejo i hope you are ok..  chally good luck for fri ...how many frosties do you have?


----------



## Taffy Girl

So sorry Josie   Hope you manage to find a nice holiday to take some time out for yourselves x 

AF has arrived today, spot on time which is great (esp after the unpredictable few months!) so think I'll be a week behind Kara - cos she's zipping ahead and stimming away already lol!  You wont be far behind me, Jule . 

Kara think your SIL is right - you are nuts - you crack me up


----------



## kara76

yeah sounds like your'll be a week behind me, glad af played ball, ive been bleeding today so my lining would have thinned more, seems to be stopping now

i love mixing the meds lol


----------



## Jule

hey the 3 of us are going to be really close together with our 2ww


----------



## kara76

bfp all round then


----------



## Jule

ooh yes wouldnt that be nice, they say things come in three's


----------



## kara76

theres chally too so it has to be more than 3 lol or maybe 2 sets of 3 lol


----------



## Jule

or we could all have 3 lol wouldnt that be funny!!!


----------



## kara76

what tripets lol
that would be just my type of luck

i tell you what girls im liking the taking one step at a time, its really working wonders for the pma

so jules you take your last pill a week today


----------



## Jule

ooh yes i do and i hope i bleed over the weekend, how many days Kara after stopping the pill did you bleed?


----------



## kara76

i took the last pill wednesday night and started to bleed sunday morning

have you booked a baseline or do you need to call when you bleed?


----------



## rach5

so sorry Josie to hear of your BFN, a holiday will be good for you, thinking of you


----------



## popsi

josie.. so sorry honey xxx


----------



## Jule

im all booked in for mon 8th  and then hope to start injecting that night-for only 2 weeks its gonna fly by i cant wait


----------



## kara76

that could be my ec date


----------



## Jule

ooh we'll be there together maybe


----------



## kara76

yeah 

josie will you book a follow up hun?


----------



## ANDI68

Josie, so sorry for your result x


----------



## josiejo

kara76 said:


> josie will you book a follow up hun?


I have no idea, is that what normally happens? I was thinking of starting next cycle in August but not sure if that will be too soon or not.
Got to phone today with the result, not looking forward to that as I can't speak to anyone without crying.

Thanks again for the support.


----------



## mimi41

Josiejo so sorry to hear about your bfn.  Hope you get an appointment and start again soon


----------



## josiejo

Booked follow up but totally gutted to find the 1st one isn't until August 11th. 

Oh well more time to get healthy again, lose some more weight and have a holiday. At least next time I will know what to expect and hopefully be a bit more chilled out with it.


----------



## PixTrix

So sorry for your BFN Josie.

Try and ring for cancellations for a follow up x


----------



## PixTrix

Hope the rest of you are ok and tx going well x


----------



## kara76

josie try and use the time ahead to enjoy life and like you say get healthy

day 4 of stimms for me and feeling a little yuck today


----------



## josiejo

Now I have stopped being hysterical, the 11th August isn't all that far away really. We have also booked a planning appointment for the following week so hopefully start again in September.

We are going to book a holiday by tomorrow evening and maybe go next week. I then have Take That gig when we get back followed by a trip home to Scotland so lots to keep us busy. Fingers crossed the weather will be like today in July so we can get away camping a few times too.


----------



## kara76

good on ya girl.

august really is so close

well girls i can deffo feel my ovaries today, had quite  painful few moments with my left one not so long ago so im hoping they are busy growing some juicy follicles, im enjoying each day (i know im a saddo) but i have to admit it is so hard to not look forward to the scan and wonder.

my head is banging and getting worst but im hoping all the hotel guest will arrive asap so i can go home


----------



## popsi

kara.. good luck honey, not gonna be round much till end of next week as off for operation on Tuesday x


much love to everyone else x


----------



## miriam7

josie try and make the most of your time off your appoinment will be here before you know it   hope your op goes well popsi ..how long you gotta stay in for ?


----------



## josiejo

Just booked a holiday! We are off to Florida on Thursday for 9 days, got it so cheap and the dogs are off to there uncles so dont have to worry about them being in Kennels.

I'm feeling so much better now and looking to the future.

Best of luck with the op popsi.


----------



## miriam7

josie thats great ohhh ive never been ...bet you will be busy getting ready now


----------



## popsi

mir.. in on tuesday pm, op at about 6pm (its private thats why so late!) and out wed hopefully  ... i am really quite nervous about it .. no idea why xx


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck with the op Popsi x


----------



## ebonie

loads of luck with your op popsi


----------



## Laura36

Popsi, good luck with your op.  Take care xx

Josie, sorry to hear you had a BFN.  But great that you're off to Florida and have a plan in place for when you get back.


----------



## PixTrix

good luck for your op Popsi


----------



## kara76

popsi good luck hunni, im sure it will go well. are they just removing the stones?

josie wow how nice, that will certainly give you something to look forward too

well i still feel yucky and god im shattered lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Morning all - and what a beautiful morning it is - hope you are all making the most of this sunshine 

Popsi - good luck for your op - hope it sorts you out and you'll be fighting fit soon  

Josie - really hope that you have a fab holiday ...... I would love to go Florida - sounds such fun!

Kara - sorry to hear you are still feeling poop - You know its all in a good cause - but hope you feel a bit better soon hun. 

Well ....  I have finally got "down-reg head" - cant complain cos Ive been feeling great till last night. 
We have all the family coming down today for a BBQ and they are staying over - so am hoping it shifts soon.... 2 quite noisy kids and 2 very bouncy dogs will not be much fun if I'm feeling like this.


----------



## kara76

i knew it would catch up with you, lets hope you can start stimms on monday and you should feel better then or poo in my case lol

im still smiling though

im in work all day boo boo


----------



## kara76

i trying the nesquik today lol


----------



## Queenie1

popsi good luck for your op  

josie well done on looking positive. a holiday sounds like a great idea. enjoy 

kara hope you are ok

taffy hope you start to feel better good luck for scan


----------



## kara76

what a beautiful day, i hope you all enjoy it im stuck in work boo boo and i think luke is going to the beach......how can that be fair lol

i forgot to drink my juice last night but thats ok as its hardly gona be the deciding factor in the outcome of this tx lol

im dreaming loads at the moment and i keep waking up in the night which is such a pain.

i feel a little less bloated this morning but im still aching a little.

I have 11 rooms to check out in the next hour and half


----------



## Laura36

Hope stimms is going ok Kara apart from feeling a bit rubbish that is!

Are you in for your stimms scan on Tuesday?  I'm there at 3pm for planning appt.

Lush sunny weather.  I think Cardiff is hotter than it's going to be in San Francisco when we get there later this week


----------



## kara76

hiya laura

wow your jetting off soon, i bet you can't wait

im at clinic at 1145am then im off to acupuncture at 2pm, so another busy day for me


----------



## Queenie1

kara good luck for stims scan on tuesday

laura hope you planning app goes well. and have a fab holiday i hope you get good weather.


----------



## kara76

taffy good luck with your baseline tomorrow 

hope your bbq went well


----------



## kara76

chally how was et hun?


----------



## PixTrix

Ooh how lovely Laura, soon be going on hols, have a fab time.

Hope ET went well Chally.

Kara, hope you ok and scan goes well on tues. My follow up is at 11.20 on tues.

Hope you're feeling ok Taffy, good luck for baseline.

Will catch up on other threads later, off to rehearsals and so not in the mood


----------



## kara76

pix i will probably see you there hun


----------



## popsi

just a quick one.. good luck to everyone with appointments this week xxx ... this weather is awesome, we have just come back from a lovely weekend in Cardiff Bay it was fantastic down there, ate lots drunk lots and shopped loads LOL !! xxxx


----------



## kara76

popsi that sounds really nice

ive been in work all weekend so hope the weather holds up 

good luck with you op btw


----------



## miriam7

looks like a busy week for appoinments ...good luck ladies


----------



## PixTrix

be lovely to see you there on Tue Kara and you will get to meet DP x


----------



## rach5

hello everyone, hope you have had a great weekend, all the best to everyone this week who is having appointments


----------



## Cath34

We I've had a manic weekend and not got much idea whats going on with everyone, so good luck to everyone this week.


----------



## chally85

hi girls hope your all doing well, sorry i haven't been on for a while but my DP has been holding me prisoner on the sofa all weekend lol.

well i was up very early on Friday waiting for the call, it still hadn't come at 12 so i phoned the nurses cos i was going   with all the waiting, then Lyndon phoned at one and said my 2 little snowbabies had survived the thaw and were looking perfect, i put the phone down and cried my eyes out i was so happy lol. They were both 4 cell and embi 1 scored 1 for fragmentation and 1 for symmetry and embi 2 scored 2 for fragmentation and 1 again for symmetry so i was really pleased, et went well, when they checked the catheter to make sure they were all out the one embie decided he didn't want to come out so they had to change catheter but it went in the second time. I'm am on 6x estradole a day cyclogest 2x per day and estrogen patches to change every 2 days, can anyone tell me why they give patches as well as tablets? i should have asked while there but i was so excited i forgot lol

so I'm now on the dreaded 2ww and i     for my   

thanks girls for all your lovely messages    

Kara how you feeling?


----------



## mimi41

Chally hope the 2ww is not too awful for you


----------



## chally85

im not doing too bad, im feeling quite positive about it, the last 2ww was a disaster as i started bleeding at day 8 and had terrible cramping so i knew it hadn't worked, but this time feels different


----------



## kara76

chally sounds like you have a nice sticky one there, the last person i heard of to have a sticky one like this now has a baby boy

babydust


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Chally, best of luck on your 2ww, sounds positive.  

Kara, good luck for your scan tomorrow, exciting stuff. And for your electrocution, sorry mean acupunture tomorrow afternoon. I am having acu tomorrow for my pain too.

Hope all the other FF ladies are doing well.

Mrs T


----------



## kara76

hiya mrs t what time is your acu?

thanks for the luck, i hope tomorrow is a good day

pix if i go in early i will wait to say hi to you


----------



## PixTrix

Cool Kara. 

Hope 2ww goes smoothly and swiftly Chally with a lovely BFP x


----------



## Cath34

Good luck everyone. xx


----------



## ANDI68

Best of luck for scan Kara


----------



## kara76

thanks andi

im wondering whether to take bets on how many follies i have lol, i like gambling


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck Kara, Pix and Cath for your appointments today. Thinking of you all  

Chally -   for your 2WW

Popsi - wishing you all the best for your op  

Laura have a fab holiday  

All good at my baseline - but I have to wait for a phone call to start stimms - Think my EC is being put back a couple of weeks to week of 29th June so will just keep on jabbing for now.... (Can't believe I am staying so chilled out about it all!)

The good news is I'll be on max dose menopur (so fingers crossed for loadsa follies/eggs ) and will be on Gestone (so looking forward to the BIG needle..... NOT!!!)

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weather ......


----------



## miriam7

good luck for your 2ww chally        hope appointments have gone well ladies


----------



## KellyG

Hope all ur appts have gone well

Kara i bet u have 12 follies


----------



## kara76

not great news

on 450 of menopur and have 5 of right and 1 of left, lining is 14mm

im very dissappointment and i know it only takes 1 but i needed more to try for blasts

been crying lots and feel down in the dumps now

thank you julie and pix for the comfort at the clinic and andi thanks hun and to everyone for all the texts messages


----------



## Queenie1

so sorry kara to hear that. how many do you need to go to blast could things improve by your next stims scan. perhaps you won't need to go to blast as you could have a perfect embie ready to go back.

sending you a big


----------



## PixTrix

Hoping there is better news at your next scan Kara


----------



## kara76

thanks girls

i need at least 3 8 cell embryos on day 3 to go to blasts

usually they like to have around 10 eggs collected, 8 fert and then they go form there

i had another cry tonight, i haven't cried this much for ages and ages and never cried in clinic


----------



## Jule

Try and stay positive Kara you never know perhaps they couldnt see the left one properly as you did sya it was high up.  If not ill keep all my fingers and toes crossed and dont forget it only takes one egg and one embyro to give you that much wanted baby   

Pix great news you start in July.  Nice to meet your DP.

Taffy glad things are going well with you?#

Cath what appt doid you have today?

Any one else goign thru tx, sorry too much to read back, Andi you must be very soon?


----------



## kara76

jule last pill tomorrow? bet you can't wait


----------



## Jule

I know time is flying by, cant believe its tom.  Fingers crossed i bleed when im supposed to.

Chin up Kara, you have 6 lovely follicles


----------



## kara76

i do feel better than i did today, sorry for blubbing.....crying is a rare event for me...in front of people anyway lol

you will bleed hun

lets get the PMA going, im hoping that this hurdle will mean i won't get any and get my bfp


----------



## rach5

so sorry to hear about your scan today Kara,   that this will change by your next scan


----------



## Jule

Exactly Kara PMA


----------



## kara76

thanks rach

i just hope that the special 1 or 2 is there. I have to say my mind has wandered onto the planning stage today a few times

ivf is such a game and the hardest thing for me if not knowing why this is happening. i hate not knowing

i pray that my left ovary drops down with the weight from the follies, they can sit on me to get this follie down. They didn't managed to collect all eggs from my left ovary at my last cycle and i was really hoping that it would of stayed freed as mr g free it up at my lap

sorry for the me me me post

how was your hol rach?


----------



## Queenie1

kara sending lots of pma     

jule yeah last pill tomorrow good luck for bleed.

taffy hope jabs are going well

pix how did app go today

cath how did today go.

good luck chally on your 2ww

hope i haven't left anyone out.

queenie x


----------



## kara76

mrs thomas how was your acupuncture? was great to meet you


----------



## miriam7

oh kara im sorry you only have 6 follies but it is so true that you only need the 1 to get your bfp! could be this cycle you responded the least on but get that all important end result


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Kara it was great to meet you briefly yesterday, my acu went well but I'm in a lot more pain now (Jackie said that was a good sign, easy for her to say, LOL)

The best advice anyone can give you Kara is to take your own advice, you are always great at saying the right thing to reassure the rest of the girls, especially that it only takes one follie. Dont worry about crying, cry as much as you like, it's better out than in I believe. Hope you are feeling better this morning.

Good luck for Friday's scan


----------



## kara76

girls i know your right but nothing is stopping the worry

i just have to hope now


----------



## miriam7

how you feeling today ? who did your scan


----------



## kara76

lorraine scanned me and she was lovely while i was crying


----------



## Cath34

Kara honey, stop stressing!!!! 6 is good, its al about quality not quantity and you never know they may all fertilise! You must think of the positives and not the negatives to give yourself the best possible chance this time. You know you can make blasts and remember I had 8 out of 10 mature eggs fertilise and out of the 8, 6 made blasts so never ever right them off hun. Chin up now and let get excited for EC. 
I will post my fiasco on the immune thread. xxx
Love to all and thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## popsi

kara honey xxx i know your disapointed but this could be the one honey xxxx keep strong and positive you will get there xx


----------



## kara76

i am trying to kick myself up the bum and i do feel better than yesterday but very tired

i will get my mojo back at some point im sure


----------



## Cath34

Thats the way Kara. By the way thanks for your text yesterday. I didn't text you back as I was already in Greece when I got it!!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara hope you are feeling a little more positive today - sending some more  and lots of    for Friday's scan. 

Jule - once you've popped that last pill it'll be all systems go for you - Good luck x

Chally are you going   yet?

Hello everyone else 

All ok with me .... I just keep on jabbing 

x


----------



## kara76

taffy any news on when you will start stimms?

jule woo hoo last pill hunni


----------



## Taffy Girl

No news  just waiting for the call. Will phone them on fri if I havent heard anything but am kinda resigned to the fact that it will not be until 15th - with EC on 29th/30th.


----------



## Queenie1

taffy sorry to hear you have to continue with down reg hope you get the call to start stimms soon.

kara hope you are feeling more positive today.  

jule last pill day for you   for af to arrive soon.


----------



## Taffy Girl

I'm feeling totaly poop today   - didnt get a lot of sleep as (on top of down-reg head!) I have had a pain up the outside of my right leg - from my ankle up to my thigh. Seems a bit weird but has anyone else had this when down regging?!


----------



## kara76

taffy i have had leg pain before on down reg, i got worried about it but aches and pains seem to be normal

you could call the clinic to check it out and also ask about your stimms

im ok today, trying to be postive again. I will just be glad now to have 1 or 2 good embryos to go back and of course they will work

i got really stressed last night and cried again!


----------



## kara76

forgot to say i had bad ovary pain on my right this morning


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks Kara. 
Deb has just rung (with good and bad news!) so I had a chat with her about it - seems to think its nothing to worry about but to go in if I'm not sure or it gets worse..... 

Well the good news was that I can start stimms - the bad news is not until 15th. EC will be week of 29th. They are going to re-scan me on 12th - so am just hoping that nothing has changed to put a spanner in the works as I'll have been d/reg for 4 weeks instead of 2. 

Sorry to hear you were feeling stressed/upset again - but its good  you need to get it out of your system - but back to being calm and relaxed again now please, missy     lol 
Glad you are being positive today - there are enough people on here willing those follies on and   this will be the one for you. Hope your ovary pain is a sign they're growing   Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## kara76

i doubt anything would have changed hun, i down regged for 5 weeks first cycle and i know how hard prolonged down reg can be and im sure you will get through it

i had my bill yesterday and i don't wana pay lol

i feel a bit sick today too, weird maybe its nerves. It is amazing how quick it all goes once you start stimms

work is boring and i don't wana be here


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Kara, home is really boring too. Hope you are feeling better for all that crying ! Hoping the ovary pain is a good sign that those follies are growing ready for tomorrow. Best of luck


----------



## kara76

Hiya mrs t

they better be growing or im gona have a strop lol

i certainly have a swollen belly so something is going on in there, i don't mean to be ungrateful as i know there are people out there is worst situation but it was the shock of it, lets hope my worst cycle ends up being the best


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you feeling ok today Kara? Really hope there is lots of growth going on there.

Roll on the 15th hey Taffy.

How are you Chally?

Yeah Jule starting July, can't wait. DP thought you and Kara were very nice. You on the road now you finished the pill, good luck.

Yeah so no planning appointment on Monday now, cos did the dates in follow up. Depending on my all over the place cycle lol I should start down reg on July 14th and booked in for E/C week 10th August. So fingers crossed this time. Going to start on normal dose of stimms for my age this time 225, instead of the 100 that they used last time so hoping this will do the trick for response!

Baby dust to all x


----------



## kara76

i hope i didn't scared your hubby with my swearing and tears

i felt so embrassed crying but i couldn't help it


----------



## kara76

pix im sure 225 will work for you huni


----------



## PixTrix

Yeah that will do the trick. I have got up with my healthy head on today! After the last cycle I thougt poof I need to spoil myself for a bit and that never stopped! So got a month now to get myself back on track.

Oh course you didn't scare him, he gets that from me anyway


----------



## kara76

you are gona scared him when you down reg im glad i was able to warn him lol

im drinking my millk at the moment with nesquik

i can not wait until tomorrow

are you taking vits pix?


----------



## PixTrix

You've prepared him well, he knows what he's got in store!

I enjoy having it with nesquik, but do enjoy it on it's own too and during tx will change to cereal instead of toast for breakfast so get milk that way.

Oh I know I will be thinking of you tomorrow. What time are you there? Please let me know how you get on.

I am naughty with vits. Althought I always take my 5mg folic acid every day, I have got pregnacare and always forget. Naughty I know, but do have alot of fruit and veg every day. I am going to try and make big effort to take the vits tho.


----------



## kara76

why 5mg of folic acid hun, i know often it is use with family history etc, thats the important one so don't worry too much

im at clinic at 1115am and then acu at 2pm, hoping they will tell me when to trigger etc when im there rather than waiting for a phone call


----------



## Cath34

When are you going in for EC Kara? Monday?
I have now been prescribed 5mg of folic acid as my MTHFR came back and I am positive Homozygous which incidentily he tells me is quite rare!!! Most people test positive for Hetrozygous! Great! lol I have inherited a gene from both parents which basically means I have quite serious thrombophilia!! (prone to clotting) Dr T told me Tues that this could be a massive cause if IVF failure!!! Anyway I need to take 5mg folic acid for my blood and a higher dose asprin and during treatment I will need, wait for it 60mg of Clexane!!!!!! Arianna gave me 20mg!! Anyway I just wanted to post the reason why some people need 5mg! By the way, I wouldn't have known I had thrombophilia if I hadn't gone down the immune road so some good has come out of it!


----------



## PixTrix

Take 5mg because of taking metformin which can interfere with absorbtion of b vitamins.

Nothing worse that waiting for phone calls. I was told at clinic last time.

Got everything crossed for you tomorrow, will be on pins until I find out!

Wow Cath it is fab that you have been able to find so much out to help make your next tx a BFP. So important to look into everything


----------



## kara76

cath i think it will be tuesday but i suppose that will depend of how lovely and big my follicles are tomorrow

i know 5mg is use for family history of spina bifidia and for case such as yours


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Cath,

Where did you have your MTHFR test ? I went to acupuncture this week and she suggested the test 

Thanks 

Mr T


----------



## chally85

Kara - I'm really sorry you have been so sad, i hope your OK now and good luck for tomorrow.    .

i hope everyone else is doing well. xxxxx   

well girls I'm not going too   but i did have a little cry yesterday because i had pains in my stomach and back and i thought they were AF pains but it turned out to be wind lol, i think it's the cyclogest. i just want tomorrow to come and go as its day 8 and thats when i started to bleed the last time, i can't believe how different this 2WW is from the last time, i feel so positive and the last time i was having terrible cramps from start to finish and i just knew it hadn't worked, but this time I'm very hopeful  .

thanks to everyone who has asked how I'm doing, it's lovely to know your all thinking of me and wishing me well.

thanks girls you are GREAT!!! xxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi all.

kara how are you today hope scan  goes well tomorrow.  

pix glad to hear app went well and that you were able to plan tx.

chally glad 2ww is going well for you.  

taffy so pleased that you have been given a date to start stimms. can't believe how long you have been made to down reg for. why do they do that is it because there is no room at ec/et week.

good luck to anyone i have missed who is cycling at the moment.


----------



## kara76

thanks for the luck

chally your doing fab hun and it is very doubtful you will bleed on all those meds lol, i spoke to another lady at ivf wales and she had the same issue as you and needed extra meds. isn't it crazy how time slows down on the 2ww, are you off work?


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie, it can't come fast enough.

Thats the way Chally, stay positive and like they say better out than in - glad it was only wind!


----------



## mimi41

Kara hun good luck for tomorrow

Pix glad you are starting again

Taffy won't be long

Chally you are doing really well, i would be in bits by now


----------



## kara76

more luck for me, if i were riding on luck i would end up with quads lol

you girls are great 

i feel shattered but good tonight


----------



## mimi41

Kara i'm glad your feeling better.  Are we meeting on saturday or not?


----------



## popsi

masses of luck for tomorrow kara xx


----------



## PixTrix

loads and loads of luck Kara


----------



## Taffy Girl

A few more good wishes from me too, Kara -   those follies have grown (and maybe multiplied lol) for you -  
Quads  - now come on thats just plain greedy - hee hee!

Chally - will be thinking of you today -    for your BFP 

Pix - great news you'll be on your way soon x

Queenie - hows the DHEA going? 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## kara76

CYCLE ABANDONED ON DAY 11 OF STIMMS

yes the title is right, i only have 2 decent follicles so i decided to abandon even before they said anything

i am of course gutted and wondering why as no one can tell me, all they said is it looks like a blip....a  big blip if you ask me

i have to pay £739 to cancel, converting to iui would be £703 which of course i cant have as i have no tubes, i will be appealing against this cost 

i have just had to do my trigger to ovulate

my head is full of mush right now


----------



## Lou F ❁

Kara gutted for ya     that is pants     
That charge is outragous   what would they have u do for gods sake    

huge hugs
Lou


----------



## ANDI68

As you know Kara, I am gutted for you.  I can't imagine how you are feeling tonight.  I'm here for a chat or an ear to bend whenever you need it hunni xx


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara im so sorry hun you had to abandon       im so sorry hunn xxxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

So, so sorry hun. Sending you big hugs     
Nothing anyone can say can make it any better but we are all here for you as you are for us  
Had a little   at my desk for you this afternoon - was so hoping it was gonna be better news for you today x


----------



## Queenie1

oh kara i'm so sorry for you. can't believe this has happened. as taffy as said we are all here for you when ever you want to talk. 

sending loads of


----------



## kara76

aw thannks girls

taffy thanks for the tears

me and andi had a sob together lol, what a mess we looked

thanks you andi and julie for the real life hugs and thanks for everyone for the texts 

i hope this ****ty cycle doesn't scared anyone cause its quite strange for this to happen.....onwards and upwards

got to get ****** now


----------



## Mrs Thomas

So sorry Kara, we were all wishing you all the luck in the world and I can't believe this has happened to you. Defo get peed and have a good cry if you need to. Thinking of you and sending you hugs.


----------



## kara76

ive cried lots and feel drained really

i dont tend to cry in public


----------



## ebonie

aww kara when i read your news on here i cried   , Its so gutting xxxxxxxx

Have a good drink hun


----------



## Queenie1

don't worry about crying in public we have all been there. take same time with luke and have a good drink.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara, crying in public is the least of your worries hun. Don't worry about that, I'm not surprised you feel drained. Try and get an early night after a good drink and I'm sure you will feel a bit stronger tomorrow.

x


----------



## chally85

awwww Kara im really sorry it hasen't worked im sending you lots of     . xxxx


----------



## Juls78

Kara- so sorry to hear your news!!!   thinking of you


----------



## popsi

Kara... oh no    i just cant  believe it, i have had visitors till now and rushed on to hear your news and now this    my heart bleeds for you darling it really does xx i am always here for you xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Kara, you are always here for us, it is now time for us to be there for you. Thinking of you


----------



## KellyG

O kara im so so sorry hun, i too cried wen i read this as i really really thought this was ur time. I cant believe the charge ffs after everything u have dun for them too!!!

Do u have any plans now?


----------



## miriam7

im so sorry kara thinking of you ...i know you will dust yourself of and come up with your next plan ... lets hope they drop some of the charges the meanies


----------



## kara76

morning all

im gona move over from this thread now as it needs to be a postive thread 

thank you for all your kind words


----------



## popsi

kara.. i dont think you need to move honey, these cycle threads are for all the ups and downs   not just good things xx.. i see you over on the PR thread, they really do know their stuff over there hun, and they have proved large doses are not really that great for some ladies xx

when do you have a follow up honey xx hope you get some answers for this horrible situation


----------



## kara76

popsi 

i think that large doses can be wrong for some people but at the end of the day they are speaking from their personal experience and are not consultants also they are proven poor responders and i am not well until this blip lol

i know all the top clinics tend to start high and reduce, yet this is something i a gona look into and i think i will not search forums for advice as often this can just confused more and my head is in the shed all ready. i need professional advice on this one i feel

i have a follow up on the 16th July but might cancel this as im gona call debs on friday and she will tell me the outcome of the meeting and i will also be sending in question which they can hopefully answer at their meeting when all the cons are there


----------



## popsi

kara.. i think you are wise to seek professional advice, hopefully this turns out to be a blip and next time will be perfect for you, sorry if i have offended you in any way, hope you can have your questions answered sooner rather than later


----------



## kara76

oh popsi you have not offended me at all hunni

im doing alot of my own research to add questions more than anything


----------



## popsi

good i am so glad    ... i would never want to do that honey, i guess like you i am a little over sensitive at the moment xx


----------



## kara76

i am very sensitive hun

lets have a cyber hug


----------



## popsi

i am here for anything honey xxx


----------



## kara76

likewise

im cooking bacon and egg and researching lol.........just said to luke if i dont respond again we need to look into other options


----------



## mimi41

Kara hope you are feeling better today.  Bacon and eggs sound just what the doctor ordered, wish i could join you but on this f8cking diet and starving today

Hi popsi how are you

Queenie how is the dhea

Chally, jules and everyone else hi


----------



## popsi

hi michelle.. i am not too bad, very tired today and sore though, think i have been doing too much so may go for a snooze now xx sorry your hungry honey its the worse possible feeling when you know you cant have anything   ... why cant we all be naturally slim i want to know, as if infertility is not bad enough him upstairs makes us fat too !!!!!


----------



## mimi41

Yeah very true, but i think it is me that makes me fat can't blame him for everything lol.  Hope you are feeling better soon, i'm off for my 5 mile walk in the rain now.  See you all later x


----------



## Flash123

Dear Kara, 

sorry to open your wounds but I have only just heard your sad, sad news. My dear this really is so so s**t. I am thinking of you and sending you lots of XXXXXXX.


----------



## kara76

liz thats ok hun

i just want some answers now and a plan of action

if anyone has an appointment with je and are cancelling let me know so i can have it


----------



## Taffy Girl

Chally - just popping in to see how your 2WW is going...... 
Sending you       and     
We need some good news on this thread  
x


----------



## kara76

yeah we do need some good news

chally how are you hun?


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you can start the good news rolling Chally


----------



## kara76

taffy not long til stimms hun

how you feeling?


----------



## Cath34

Good luck Chally. We're all rooting for you. Good news is much needed.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Im feeling ok thanks Kara - no more side effects and I am used to the headache now lol

Just really bored and fed up of down-regging.  The first two weeks flew by. Now time is really dragging and I still have a way to go yet - just feels like its never gonna happen. It will probably feel a bit more real again after I've been for my baseline (again!) on Friday - fingers crossed nothing has changed and I'll be good to go.

We are off to Cornwall for a couple of nights on Friday and I'm staying with my cousin in Plymouth on Sunday night as I need to be down there for work on Monday so looking forward to the weekend. Got my reflexology on Wednesday and of course our meet up on Thursday so lots of nice things to pass the time 

Still feeling very chilled out and relaxed about it all - despite work being a complete and utter nightmare.....


----------



## kara76

have a nice time away hun and good luck with your second baseline


----------



## Flash123

Hope you have more luck than me with a cancelation.
Been phoning them 2/3 times a week and stll no follow up till Aug 11th. ARRRRRRRR!!!!

Still really fell of the wagon after failed cycle. so at least i have a little time to try to get myself eating healthy again and loosing some weight. Can't believe how much i put on during last treatment and in the first few weeks after. Utter nightmare.


----------



## juliet marshall

Hi Girls, just wanted to share my amazing news with you all, after 16 years and 4 IVF's and umteen other treatments, my partner and i are finally having a baby!!! We just cant believe it and cant stop smiling.  I really never thought this day would happen.  My neice was my egg doner and i will never be able to thank her enough for this wonderfull gift she has given us.  I am 44 this month and I just want to say to all the other mums to be in that age bracket, please never never give up, I didnt!  Lots of love and luck

Jules xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

o juliet that is wondefull news ... i am soooo pleased .. you must be over the moon   what a wonderfull neice you have ..when did you test ?


----------



## ebonie

Aww juliet that is fabulous news hun a massive congratulations to you and dp


----------



## kara76

omg juliet that is amazing news woo hoo woo hoo i love success stories

sorry for missing this while i was caught up in kara world

please keep us updated, there is a bfp thread and hoping it will get alot busy


----------



## rach5

Congratulations Jules, what wonderful news, thanks for the encouragement aswell


----------



## PixTrix

wow fab congrats Jules x


----------



## kara76

taffy good luck with baseline take 2


----------



## PixTrix

How are you Chally and Taffy?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Congrats juliet - lets hope its the first of many      

Am good thanks pix. Went to clinic today but they said they didn't need to scan me so just went through the drugs with Louise  (again!) I start stimms - 450 menopur - on monday with EC planned for week of 29th June. 

I'm finally on my way..... Wish me luck guys


----------



## kara76

woo hoo hun at last

i enjoying the mixing


----------



## PixTrix

hey that great news at long last


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations juliet what wonderful news.

taffy yah at last your on your way to a bfp.


----------



## chally85

hi girls how is everyone?

Kara i hope your feeling much better now, are you ok?  

Juliet - cingratulations on you wonderfull news  

sorry i haven't been on for a while just been a bit tired lately, my 2WW couldn't have gone better, i had a bit of cramping from doing the cyclogest back door but switched to the other way and I'm now cramp free, i can't believe how happy and positive i have been and i am feeling very optimistic for Monday it is starting to drag these few days but it will come eventually lol, I'm going shopping for my clear blue tomorrow and hopefully weather permitting i will be off to boot sale to take my mind off things. i am   really hard for my BFP!!!!!!, i know if tests are in the house i will b tempted to test sunday but my DP says to be a good girl and wait for official test date lol


----------



## PixTrix

Nice to see you're doing well Chally, all sounding good, loads of luck x


----------



## Queenie1

so pleased that your 2ww is going well and that you have lots of pma. good luck for test day. sending


----------



## Laura36

Chally, loads of luck and    for Monday


----------



## miriam7

taffy glad its nearly jab time   chally wishing you lots and lots of good luck for monday


----------



## kara76

chally good luck tomorrow huni


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry but I searched for this thread but it must av been a while since it's been used .... I had tx during this cycle and yesterday had a hcg beta test and another BFN, sorry I didn't share this will you all but it gets more pressure the more you cycle.

Good luck Chally and everyone else who's testing soon xx


----------



## kara76

andi you know how my heart goes out to and im here anytime for you

lovely to chat with you early


----------



## popsi

andi darling, you know how I am feeling about you honey, its horrible for you and Pete, my heart goes out to you both xxxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

andi i'm so sorry to hear that. thinking of you


----------



## miriam7

oh andi i am well and truely gutted for you both its so unfair ...thinking of you


----------



## PixTrix

Oh no, so sorry Andi


----------



## mimi41

Andi so sorry hun


----------



## Laura36

Andi, I'm so so sorry that you had another BFN.


----------



## chally85

Andi so sorry you had a BFN    


well girls it's the end of the road for us, had a BFN this morning, we have a follow up in july but i don't see much point in going, we have used our fresh and frozen go on the nhs and no funds to try again, and i don't know how much it would cost for egg share so we will see.

thankyou girls for all your support, i couldn't have got through the last few months without your friendships. xxxxxx


----------



## Blobby

oh no chally  i am so so sorry i really am ..i hope you are both ok


----------



## popsi

chally... i am so sorry my heart goes out to you and DH xxx


----------



## miriam7

whoops im in my mums and she was signed in to here so blobby was me


----------



## kara76

oh chally i am so very sorry

this doesn't have to be the end of the road if your thinking of egg sharing at ivf wales it it free


----------



## Queenie1

so very sorry chally.  look after each other

sending lots of


----------



## Cath34

Andi and Chally, I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN's. Thinking of you both.   xx


----------



## rach5

I am so sorry Andi and Chally, thinking of you both


----------



## Jule

Andi and Chally i am so sorry you have both had BFn.  Thinking of you and your partners


----------



## mimi41

Sorry to hear about the bfn Chally


----------



## Laura36

Chally I'm so sorry to hear you've had a BFN.  take care


----------



## ebonie

Andi only now i have read ur post hun im so very sorry to hear of ur bfn massive hugs to u and Dh     

Chally Im so sorry to hear of your Bfn hun   massive hugs  to you both


----------



## Taffy Girl

Chally and Andi - I have just seen this and am so, so sorry for you both - 

Chally - it all sounded so positive for you this time around - I was sure it was going to work for you. 

Andi - you have been in my thoughts a lot over the past few weeks. I had guessed from some of your posts that you were having/planning treatment soon - but wanted to respect your privacy. You know we are here for you, though, hun. 

Sending big  to you both and to your partners. Hope you both find a way to move forward on your journeys and that your pain eases soon. 

xx


----------



## kara76

taffy when is your scan?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oops need to change my ticker! 

Started stimms yesterday and have scans next Monday and Friday. 

All seems to be going ok - but my PMA is "missing in action" this morning 
I'm suffering with my hay-fever, feeling cream-crackered and I'm in work and dont wanna be here today!


----------



## kara76

PMA can go missing for 1 day but get it back tomorrow

not long til your scan then and you should start to feel better now you have started stimms


----------



## chally85

hi everyone

i just want to thank you girls for all your lovely messages and hugs they have made me feel much better and with friends like you it's easier to deal with    .

i have been ok today,i have choked up a few times today,over silly things really, like the fact that my photo albums are crammed full of my siblings children and little babies on the telly lol.  

I'm now focusing on what I'm going to do next, i have been thinking of going back to college for some time and now is as good a time as any although i am strongly considering an egg share, we'll see what comes along.

thanks girls for being there xxxxx

p.s can anyone tell me how to get your poems on the site?


----------



## kara76

oh chally bigs hugs

do you write poems?

you could always start your own thread on this sections and put them there


----------



## marieclare

Hi Chally, i'm so sorry about your bfn, I just wanted to let you know that I am doing ES at the clinic incase you had any questions about that. It is free as kara says.
Sorry to barge in, I don't post much as trying not to obsess but just wanted to wish you well  
Marie xx


----------



## PixTrix

so sorry Chally


----------



## kara76

marie

hiya and wow what a great thing you are doing and its great that you will be able to help chally


----------



## chally85

thanks Marie for all that great info it has really helped alot, just need to get my DP to discuss it now, he says what ever i decide is fine but i really want it to be a joint decision.

can anyone give me some advice, i tested on Monday and stopped all meds, AF arrived on Tuesday is it normaly so quick after stopping meds? and i have never had such terrible cramping in all my life and I'm really heavy i know they said it would be painfull but is this normal?  i feel completely drained.

thanks girls

xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi chally my af started as soon as i stopped the cyclogest. i think that your symptoms are quite normal also you are bound to feel drained as your body has been through a lot.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Chally that sounds normal to me. I started to bleed soon after testing and stopping the meds and yes it was heavy/painful. 

Hope you feel better (physically and emotionally) soon


----------



## kara76

taffy good luck with your scan tomorrow

hope you have some lovely follies growing


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks Kara - not feeling great at the moment  
Woke up at 3am with stomach cramps and feeling sick and have been feeling pretty groggy all day today..... 
Had a panic it was the start of OHSS   so have been drinking loads of fluid and resting. 
Will be glad to get tomorrow over with now ... 

How you doing hun? Hope you've had a nice weekend and are doing ok. 
x


----------



## Queenie1

taffy sorry to  hear that your not feeling well. hope scan goes well tomorrow for you and you have lots of follies growing.


----------



## miriam7

good luck for tomorrow taffy hope you feel better soon


----------



## mimi41

Taffy hope you are feeling better and i hope it is not the start of ohss


----------



## Laura36

Good luck taffy.  The nurses will advise you about OHSS, hope that's not the case.  It could be that you're feeling very anxious and it's making you feel unwell.  Hope you have lots of good sized follies.


----------



## kara76

taffy ohss happens after trigger, you could be feeling the effects of the drugs and your ovaries.

menopur can make you feel pretty yuck, it use to with me


----------



## Jule

Good luck Taffy for tomorrow at your scan.  Hoepfully you will have lots of lovely follicles.  I had 40+ follicles and felt very nauseos and dizzy and they thought i had OHSS but could only see a small amount of fluid.  This only happened to me on the scan before EC so im sure you are fine and are just anxious about tomorrow and as Kara says the drugs are horrible and make us feel yuck


----------



## mimi41

Good luck for scan today taffy, i hope you have loads of lovely juicy follies


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone for all your replies and support. 

Had a lovely, lazy, duvet day yesterday (after going to visit the Dads!) - Went back to bed with a giant jug of water, had an afternoon nap, watched the Duchess movie (whilst munching on choc brazils lol) and then Top Gear and listened to my IVF companion CD before going off to sleep - Had a good nights sleep and I'm feeling a bit better (and more positive!) today. 

I haven't had many side effects from the drugs this time so I think when they do come they seem to hit me hard 
x


----------



## Cath34

Good luck again Taffy, I posted on the other tread!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well not great news from my scan only 8 follies this time (compared to 18 last time) - and I think only 5 that are in the right size range. 

Tried to get some feedback as to whether there were likely to be any more by Friday/next week and if there was any reason why I'd had a lower response this cycle compared with last time from the lady that scanned me but she couldnt seem to understand me. 
She just kept saying I hadn't been scanned before and then just dumped me in the corridor and told me to speak to the nurses - Not v. impressed 

Am feeling a bit disheartened to say the least (mainly because last time we only got 2 embies from more twice as many follies) but trying to put a brave face on it and keep up the PMA. 

Just keep telling myself.....
- It only takes one
- Its Quality not Quantity that is important
- Its not over yet.....  

Need some       and       for Friday's scan please


----------



## kara76

taffy 

sorry you didn't make as many but very often less really is more unless you have so few you can't proceed lol

i felt like you and think the lady in question is just a scanning tech and maybe she doesn't know about IVF, she dumped me in the corridoor too


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks Kara - I know you're right and I'm forcing myself to keep my chin up and stay positive


----------



## kara76

so last cycle you had 18 follies? how many eggs?

often too many and the quaility is reduced so it could really mean this lovely eggies that are growing will be better


----------



## Taffy Girl

Last time I got 8 eggs, 7 fertilised, but only 2 embies (no frosties).  

Just been reading through my old posts and I posted on here that I had 11 follies on my day 8 scan - although my clinic sheet says 18 - so I'm confused now!  They didnt write anything on my sheet today so I have forgotten the sizes now.

Typical - hubby is late home from work - stuck in a b***** meeting on the day I need a big hug (and chocolate lol!) 

How you feeling Kara?


----------



## kara76

having no frosties is not uncommon and many still have success from the good uns, typical your hubby is stuck away from home, that always happens

take this as a e hug

not a good questions asking how i am lol im waiting for blood results and then i need to go from there really


----------



## Queenie1

taffy so sorry to hear that. but like you said it is quality not quantity and you could have that perfect one growing away nicely. sending you loads of     

   

8 follies is a good number and you may get some more by friday.did you manage to speak to one of the nurses. 

hope hubby is home soon for you.

there seems to be a run of us all not producing enough follies lately.


----------



## chally85

Awwww taffy    , sorry it's not as many as you were hoping for but i only had 8 follies and i thought it wasn't many. 1 was immature and the other 7 fertilised i had 2 transfered and i had 2 frosties for my fet i was told that less eggs sometimes means better quality mine were great, i hope this is the case for you  .

how is everyone hope your all ok  xxx


----------



## mimi41

Taffy i don't get many follies but 4 out of my 5 fertilised and i did get bfp


----------



## miriam7

taffy sorry you have got less follies but remember its not over yet you could have that 1 egg in there  thats going to give you your bfp


----------



## Laura36

Taffy, sorry you're feeling disappointed.  I only had 5 follies on my last proper IVF but had 5 eggs and 2 fertilised and I got a BFP. Hope you feel happier after Friday's scan.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone for all your replies - and for putting things in perspective for me  
Think it was a bit of a shock yesterday as I was expecting/hoping for more follies than last time becase of the higher dosage and got less  
My head was a whirr with doing the sums/working out the odds and ending up with none.....  
Just hoping for a few good quality eggs and a few good swimmers.


----------



## kara76

try and stay postive hun

every cycle is different and this really could be the one


----------



## PixTrix

A   for you Taffy and lots of   for good quality eggs and swimmers


----------



## miriam7

hope your follies are growing ready for friday taffy


----------



## kara76

taffy hope your feeling well hun


----------



## Taffy Girl

I'm feeling ok - but a bit apprehensive about what tomorrow will bring 

Having a very busy time in work trying to get everything up together for my two weeks off - but not entirely convinced its gonna happen yet.....


----------



## kara76

i am keeping my fingers crossed tomorrow will go well for you

PMA


----------



## Cath34

The very best of luck for tomorrow Taffy.


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you Taffy, good luck x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well the good news is I still have 8 follies - one of which is too big but 7 of which are growing nicely. 
They are still a little on the small side so I am booked in for EC on Wednesday to give them a little bit more time to grow.....and this time am having a double trigger shot to make sure they get all the eggs out (  that's my last "double shot" for a long while lol)
Am feeling much happier about it all again today and my PMA is back where it belongs    
Thanks again everyone for your support 
x


----------



## popsi

taffy girl.. thats great news xxx well done you x


----------



## kara76

taffy thats great news

you must be relieved now


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thats fab Taffy, good luck for Wed x


----------



## miriam7

good news taffy glad you got your pma back


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks every one!


----------



## Cath34

Great news Taffy girl, its great your're feeling positive about it all. The very best of luck to you.


----------



## mimi41

Fab news Taffy girl.

Hi to everyone


----------



## ebonie

Thats fab news taffy  loads of luck to you    

Massive hugs to everyone else


----------



## Jule

Well done Taffy thats great news about the 7 follicles, keep positive, good luck for wed


----------



## LJE

Thats lovely news Taffy, good luck.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone for all your good wishes - your support means so much to me  

We told my SIL about treatment yesterday as we are at a party with them this evening and she's my drinking buddy - (Smirnoff shares will be plummetting ) She was thrilled and I was very emotional. We had been trying to tell her since last October but the time had never been right/theres always someone else around so it feels good to have shared at last.  
I will be on the alcohol free pear cider this evening - its an acquired taste - very sweet and just like pear drops . 
Also bought some Cobra Zero to try as Im hoping I need to find myself an alcohol free drink for the next year or so 

Wow ...... my new ticker is scary


----------



## kara76

im loving the new ticker hun

the cider sounds nice, i like jaques which is sweet so maybe i will have to get what you have soon

im glad you were able to share news about your treatment and i hope they are supportive cause it can help

you still on 450 hun?


----------



## miriam7

thats good you have managed to tell sil i bet its a weight of your mind ... not long now


----------



## Queenie1

sorry i couldn't get on yesterday well done taffy so glad scan went well all the best for ec on wed. pleased to hear you have your pma back.


----------



## Laura36

Taffy, loads of luck for Wednesday.  I have everything crossed for you hun.  So exciting!


----------



## kara76

taffy good luck with trigger hunni, i hope it goes well

what time is it?


----------



## Cath34

Best of luck Taffy.


----------



## Jule

good luck taffy ill catch up with you when im back from hols   you get loads of eggs


----------



## Taffy Girl

Trigger all done - took an age to do my jabs tonight - my belly is so bloated and I have skin like a rhino. 

All set now for EC on Wed at 9am......


----------



## Jule

ooh there's exciting, good luck, its horrible all those injections i remember my skin really tough and you been injecting for ages.  Last injection for you tonight


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay ...... until I start on the big gestone beasties in my bum if all goes to plan


----------



## Jule

oh yes i forgot about those lol, at least its a break from the belly


----------



## kara76

yay yay your on your way now hunni

try not to worry about the **** jabs, just think prick in the butt when jabbing and lie down and bend knee this stops you being able to tense your butt cheek

have you watch my vid yet?


----------



## PixTrix

Oh well done Taffy, good luck for Wed and the gestone x


----------



## popsi

good luck Taffy.. enjoy your injection free day tomorrow and have a little chocolate tomorrow


----------



## mimi41

Good luck Taffy and the gestone are not that bad honest


----------



## miriam7

good luck taffy hope theres some nice juicy eggs waiting for wed


----------



## kara76

taffy loads and loads of luck tomorrow with ec , i will be thinking of you both as of course your dh will be doing his bit too

how are you feeling?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Totally wiped out today..... 
I slept till 10.00am - and only woke up when my mum rang - then had a little late morning nap on the sofa before lunch and then went back to bed this afternoon listened to my IVF relaxation CD and slept till hubby got in teatime ..... what a lazy moo!!!! 
Excited and apprehensive about tomorrow - just packing my bag and getting my clothes ready for the morning then off to bed (not sure I really need an early night lol)
Thanks for all your lovely messages - will let you know how it goes tomorrow 
x


----------



## kara76

sleeping is good for the body

please text me when you can hun

remember no makeup or smellies


----------



## popsi

taffy.. good luck honey, dont worry about the sleeping your body must need it


----------



## PixTrix

The sleeping you will do you a world of good. Good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you x


----------



## LJE

Hi Taffy,
Good luck for tomorrow   
Don't worry about the gestone injections, they are not too bad.
Will be thinking of you.

Lisa x


----------



## miriam7

wishing you lots of luck taffy       i think you better try get to bed


----------



## Taffy Girl

We got 4 eggs   About what I had hoped for so am both relieved and pleased. 
Just hope its not too warm for them to be getting jiggy with DHs swimmers today lol 
Off to bed now - to pass the agonising wait for the call tomorrow morning - and Say a little       that we get some lovely embies


----------



## kara76

well done girl

hope your not too sore

i will say a little prayer for you both, rest up and good luck


----------



## PixTrix

oh well done Taffy, I'm sure they will be busy doing their stuff.   from me for lovely embies. Take it easy now x


----------



## ebonie

Well done taffy i pray that they are getting jiggy  
Hope ur not to sore hun


----------



## Laura36

Taffy, well done on your 4 eggs!  Brilliant news. Hope all went ok and you're feeling fine.  Loads of luck for the call tomorrow morning.


----------



## miriam7

well done taffy hope ec was ok   ive got my fingers crossed for your phone call in the morning


----------



## kara76

taffy hoping the call comes early tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

me too gotta be one of the hardest parts waiting for the calls!


----------



## LJE

Hi, well done taffy and good luck for tomorrow.
I know it's a horrible wait so lets hope it's an early call.


----------



## Queenie1

sorry i'm late posting 

well done taffy on your 4 eggs   that you get you get a brill call this morning. have been thinking of you  x


----------



## Taffy Girl

OMG - they got jiggy all right - all 4 have flipping well gone and fertilised  - woo hoo - Hubby has supersperm after all  
Am such a happy bunny  and have loads of PMA now 
Back in on saturday am for ET with assisted hatching, steroids & gestone.
Thanks everyone for all your    and    and for getting me through the last couple of weeks     to you all x 
and   for me


----------



## kara76

yay yay thats is great news, really great news

well done super sperm and super duper eggies

i bet your smiling

so have you jab a gestone yet?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yes - we are chuffed to bits.  

Jane did my first gestone jab at the hossie yesterday - and showed hubby how to do them - he thinks it looks just like harpooning a whale - cheeky git 

Have to say I'm not liking them much - but I would rather have 12 weeks than 2 weeks worth of them hee hee


----------



## kara76

jane seems lovely

i kinda made up my own way to do the jabs lol, it works for me....your a braver lady than me cause no way would i want luke near my butt with a needle lol saying that he almost faints when i make him check the syringe lol

so saturday is the big day woo hoo...what time?

im with you on wanting 12 weeks of gestone


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jane is really lovely - 10am for 10.30am. 
Will see how he does first


----------



## kara76

have you watch my vid yet?


----------



## PixTrix

wohoo that is truely fab, well done both fantastic news. Here's to 12 weeks of gestone!


----------



## miriam7

yay! thats brill news taffy i bet your both smiling today   fingers crossed your going to get a really sore bum


----------



## ebonie

Thats brilliant news taffy , it is super sperm and super eggs


----------



## popsi

hey thats great news taffy.. well done to you and DH xx good luck with the 12 weeks of jabbing


----------



## Queenie1

taffy that is fantastic news. well done to you both. 

good luck for transfer and i hope you get to freeze the other 2 for baby number 2.


----------



## mimi41

Taffy that is fantastic news.  Well done to you and dh


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone!!  
DH has just done his first ever jab. What a little star he is  Not too bad at all!
Roll on Saturday


----------



## mimi41

Hi Taffy well done to dh mine couldn't do it


----------



## PixTrix

wow well done Taffy's DH!  Glad it wasn't too bad x


----------



## kara76

well done to your dh


----------



## Jule

Well done Taffy just read back 4 eggs and 4 embryos thats is brill.  How exciting 2  more days til they go back to where they belong


----------



## Cath34

Fab news Taffy, well done hun. Good luck for ET Sat, I'm sure it will all go fine. Best of luck on your 2ww.


----------



## marieclare

Good luck tomorrow Taffy, bet you can't wait to have them back. 
xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone - getting excited now  

Had a lovely day lazing in the sun, reading trashy mags, listening to my ipod and just chilling out. I had a gorgeous lunch of garlic prawns and crusty bread (yum!) as it may be the last time I'll be eating shellfish for a while     

Can't believe hubby's boss is making him go into work tomorrow morning   from 8.30am till 9.30am and is expecting him back after we have had ET done to work until 12 noon. How supportive - NOT  (I will stay calm - even though I think he's a total  ******* )


----------



## Queenie1

taffy good luck for et, this is the exciting part having you embies put back where they belong.

glad to hear you have had a good day as well. what a awful boss dh has, other people just don't understand what its like. just concentrate on you do not let him annoy you.


----------



## kara76

what a git of a boss, maybe i will have to pop in and kick some **** lol

taffy good luck hunni and remember to take a pic of your embies


----------



## PixTrix

Wishing you loads of luck Taffy


----------



## Jule

Good luck for the transfer tomorrow Taffy will be thinking of you.  Glad you have been relaxing today


----------



## LJE

Hi Taffy,
Thats great news 4 embies, wow.
Good luck for tomorrow.       
x


----------



## miriam7

wising you lots of luck and sticky vibes taffy


----------



## mimi41

Good luck for today taf


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well I am officially PUPO   
I have 2 lovely embies on board - and they have been given a helping hand to hatch today so   they will stick with me


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations on being pupo. get plenty of rest and look after yourself.

will say a  that they stick with you. 

sending some baby dust as well


----------



## PixTrix

Yay congrats and being PUPO and well done you   We'll try and keep you sane during your 2WW x


----------



## mimi41

Congrats on being pupo,sending you


----------



## Jule

Congratulations on being PUPO Taffy bet you are so pleased that they are back.  What happened with the other 2 could they freeze them for you.   they stick  lots of    for you


----------



## Laura36

Taffy well done you.  4 embies is brilliant and so pleased you are now PUPO.  Sending loads of positive vibes your way hun.


----------



## miriam7

wishing you lots and lots of luck for your 2ww taffy


----------



## kara76

hey hey taffy hope your well and chilling out and enjoying the 2ww


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just to let you know that our other two embies did not make it to becoming frosties - had the call yesterday afternoon 

So we are   that these two do their stuff and stick with me      

I have been taking it very easy and chillaxing all weekend - watching lots of trashy movies and telly. I had 13 episodes of Heroes to watch so have been slowly working my way through them.   

Time does seem to be going very, very slowly........


----------



## kara76

stay postive hunni

time does tend to slow down on the 2 ww, shame we can't be sedated


----------



## miriam7

sedated now that would pass time quicker   hopefully you wont be needing frosties taffy


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks both - Yep I am staying calm and keeping positive....


----------



## kara76

so when is OTD? and will you be good and wait to test?


----------



## Ffydd

All the best Taffy, thinking of you.


----------



## Queenie1

sorry to hear taffy that your embies didn't get to be frosted but i have a good feeling that you won't need them. hope you are coping well at the moment. 

sedation during 2ww sounds like  a brill idea


----------



## Jule

Taffy sorry to hear about not freezing the embryos but hopefully they wont be needed  .  Its such a shame that the   drags but hopefully you will have good news at the end of it.  Keep relaxing and doing nothing and make the most


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well absolutely nothing to report from me whatsoever ...... No symptoms, twinges, aches or pains to over-analyse. 
I have well and truly rested and done sweet nothing since Saturday (what a lazy tart!) - but I am now officially going loopy  lol

OTD is 19th - but I may test a week Saturday (Before you get the   out and kick my   - Deb said I could!) so that I can get my head around it over the weekend if its another BFN.  ( its not!) but I may chicken out as we are going to a party that day and may prefer to be in blissfull ignorance a bit longer - oh decisions, decisions!

Like the idea of sedation - but I would like to be able to Sky+ the next week or so of my life and be able to fast forward the boring bits to 19th and see the outcome then come back and enjoy my time off work 

Hope everyone else is ok 
x


----------



## Cath34

Wishing you lots and lots of luck on your 2ww Taffy.   for you to have good news. xx


----------



## josiejo

Wishing you loads of luck Taffy.
I really like your idea of Sky+ the week so you can fast forward the boring bits


----------



## PixTrix

Good to see you are resting Taffy, good luck x


----------



## miriam7

no symptoms is ok i had none just felt the same as when af is coming ...hope the next week goes a bit quicker for you


----------



## Queenie1

taffy i think testing one day early is fine. glad to hear you have been resting, its so hard trying to do nothing as you don't feel ill. hope that time goes by and pray for a bfp.


----------



## kara76

so just over a week to go, having no signs means nothing hun

the only way to know is to test and you must bot test early, a day is ok as long as debs said lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone for your support. Scary thought but this time next week I will nearly know 
Dont know if the new ticker is a good idea or not?! 

Still feeling ok - although my bum is a little sore from the Gestone jabs. DH is a real dab hand at it now. I am still a bit of a scaredy-cat and have to hide my head under the pillows when he does the deed ....  but I have to say I could live with another couple of months of these jabs for my dreams to come true.


----------



## Laura36

Taffy, hope you're doing ok.  Not long to go now and you're well past the half way point.  I tested 2 days early when I got BFP. But as Kara says it's best not to test early.  I had no symptoms until about 3 days before testing then had AF pains.  Wishing your loads of luck


----------



## Jule

Good luck Taffy hope your feeling ok.  Have a good day in work tomorrow.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Had a bit of brown blood when wiping yesterday and this morning -       its implantation and not the    on her way......


----------



## popsi

taffy...      it could be implantation or old blood honey xxx take it easy now


----------



## Cath34

I hope its implatantion Taffy. Have a restful couple of days, feet up! Good Luck to you.


----------



## PixTrix

taffy   its implantation


----------



## miriam7

try not to panic could well be implantation bleeding i lost some brown old blood


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks guys - still on and off at the mo - ....so keeping everything crossed thats its implantation.            
I'm staying amazingly calm and not tempted to test yet..... but its gonna be a very long week!
I thought that time would fly being back in work today - but this just seems to have made it drag even more. Wanna go home now please - (I've got knickers to watch!) 
x


----------



## miriam7

i remember phoning the clinic and saying im on constant knicker watch   just make sure you take it easy when you get home


----------



## ebonie

oh taffy like the girls have said hun i hope its just old blood or implanation bleed


----------



## Laura36

Taffy, 2ww is horrible.  You seem quite calm though which is great.  I like the thought that we should all be off work for the 2ww as we have knickers to watch


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well just to update the spotting stopped about 8-ish yesterday evening so am feeling a bit more positive today.  
Had lots of tummy cramps last night and thought   was on her way - but i told her to clear off and she seems to have listened . I had af pains (but no bleeding) at the same stage last time - but a BFN - so not sure if its a good sign or not - trying not to analyse it too much and just trying to keep up the PMA.      
Have been trying to take it easy - went to bed at 7pm last night and I am working at home today so can put my feet up a bit.
Thanks for all your good wishes - its such a help 
x


----------



## mimi41

Taffy hope af stays away.  I had slight spotting 10days after et and had a bfp, so fingers crossed


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you lots Taffy. Sending you lots of      and


----------



## miriam7

glad spottings held of taffy not long now till test day


----------



## Queenie1

taffy glad to hear spotting has stopped. sending loads of          for a bfp for you.


----------



## Laura36

Taffy it's so exciting!!  So pleased the spotting has stopped.


----------



## kara76

taffy how are things today

your strong not to test, that the first thing i did when i spotted lol


----------



## PixTrix

Almost there now Taffy, how are you doing?


----------



## Cath34

Sending you plenty of        Taffy. Hang on in there.


----------



## Taffy Girl

I'm still here and now officially going      

Had a teensy bit more brown spotting yesterday afternoon - but otherwise no real symptoms to speak of. Am very tired generally and have been having hot flushes today and a few cramps on and off, I've got sore boobs and a pain in the butt from the gestone jabs - but still thinking this could go either way and so I am just hanging on to being PUPO for now.    

Oh Kara you are sooooooo naughty - If I cave in and test early it will be all your fault    
No - I'm being very good and I haven't tested yet - but probably only because I havent bought any HPTs!!! 

Still staying positive and   that its worked this time.


----------



## kara76

hiya hun

you are a strong lady, hang on in there


----------



## marieclare

Good luck Taffy it all sounds really positive for you


----------



## Queenie1

well done taffy for not testing keep going its not long to go now.


----------



## miriam7

taffy you are on the home straight now well done for not testing ..wishing you loads and loads of luck


----------



## Jule

Good luck Taffy for testing date   its all sounding positive for you.  I bled at about day 10 and got a BFP so good luck    

How is everything with you Pix, how are the injections going


----------



## serenfach

Hi  I'm a bit of a lurker right now.. awaiting IVF start - we've had our 'open evening' in the form of a DVD and we have our blood tests booked for next Tuesday, so I'll hopefully be joining you all soon 

Good luck, *Taffy*! You have so much wonderful support on here, it's awesome 

Speak soon I hope,
Laura Xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks Guys - I have resisted the temptation to go and buy a HPT this evening so I will not be able to test tomorrow morning either....but think I'll crack soon  

You're right Laura they are all great - would be going completely loopy without my FFs      
Good luck with your treatment. It's a bit of shame they dont do the open evening because it was a real eye opener for me to see so many couples all in a similar position - I thought we were the only ones going through it at that stage lol. I was expecting maybe 4 or 5 other couples but there were probably about 40+ which was bizarrely comforting .


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Taffy, resisting must be hard, not long to go now though  

I am good thanks Jule, just done my second jab and feels like I have always been doing them!! 

You'll soon be on the road Laura, good luck x

I know what you mean about the open evening Taffy, it was like wow so many couples in the same boat. I would have like to have the DVD as well as the open evening


----------



## Taffy Girl

I have had a nightmare journey home from work - took me 3 hours cos of rain, traffic and roadworks     

Anyone fancy a giggle ...... I called in to Tesco's today to get my HPT and they have completely sold out  

Think the       are watching me


----------



## PixTrix

Ha that is great Taffy!!!  , you are being watched!!! It is so close know   for your BFP  
Gosh that was a nightmare journey. So how are you feeling today?


----------



## ebonie

they are watching you taffy   and the tests are mega cheap now thats why they are sold out   wishing you loads of luck for tommorrow taffy


----------



## Queenie1

can't believe they have sold out i thought about going and buying some ready. what a awful journey home for you.
glad your not testing.

really praying for you good luck for test day      

yes i agree the open evening is a real eye opener as you can't believe so many people are in the same boat as you. as well the dvd would have been nice to watch at your own pace.


----------



## Laura36

Taffy that's brilliant    Good way to stop you testing early!  Hope you are feeling ok after your horrible journey home?


----------



## popsi

taffy.. sorry about your journye.. but you did make me   about the tests.. someone is watching you i think its the


----------



## Jule

Not long now taffy, good luck obviously someone watching over you, you will only be able to get a test when you are supposed to test


----------



## mimi41

Good luck taffy with the testing, i have everything crossed for you

Hi to everyone else, sorry only quick going out tonight


----------



## PixTrix

Oh so very close now Taffy, thinking of you  
Have a fab night out Michelle x


----------



## Laura36

Good luck Taffy for testing tomorrow. Fingers (and everything) crossed for your BFP.


----------



## serenfach

Ello   Still lurking.. 

lol I'm excited for you, Taffy!   Never met you in my life and know very little of you and I'm up here in Merthyr absolutely willing that BFP for you tomorrow    

Sending you a million  vibes! GOOD LUCK!

Laura Xx


----------



## Cath34

Taffy, the best of luck for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you in the morning. Sending you lot and lots of        xx


----------



## Queenie1

taffy good luck for tomorrow really hope its a bfp for you.


----------



## miriam7

hope you have managed to get hold of a test taffy   not sure if your testing today or sunday but best of luck


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone for all your messages. Well sorry for keeping you all in suspense..... 

After "The Great HPT Hunt" on Thursday evening we managed to track down one solitary clearblue ..... 
Tested yesterday morning and got what looked like a      
I spent the day getting my head around it ...... but when I checked later yesterday I noticed that the control line had not come up....  

So we dashed off and got a couple more tests - I tested last night and again this morning and got a very long awaited  
        (been waiting what seems like forever to use those smilies!!)

Hubby thinks I am a right numpty - but I think he might just forgive me  

I know its a bit early to get excited and there is still a looooooong way to go but we are feeling rather chuffed. 

Big Big Thank You to everyone for all your support in getting me this far  
x


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo, YAY YAY YAY         so very happy for you, what wonderful news, huge congratulations


----------



## mimi41

Congrats taffy, heres to a healthy 9 months


----------



## serenfach

Congrats, Taffy!


----------



## marieclare

Yay   

Thats brilliant well done Taffy and congratulations!!!! So happy for you!

Marie
xxx


----------



## popsi

well done taffy hun.. your DH will forgive you i am sure LOL ! xxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

taffy what fantastic news well done  so very pleased for you enjoy the next 9 months


----------



## jayneej

Well done Taffy, lets hope many more of us get to use those smilies soon too!! 

Jayne


----------



## Laura36

Taffy that's brilliant news. Well done to you and DH! Take it really easy and enjoy every minute.


----------



## miriam7

so pleased for you both taffy i bet you cant believe it!  this is the start girls


----------



## Laura36

I so hope you're right Miriam.  Seems a good time of year for it


----------



## miriam7

its gotta be   we just need some nice weather to go with the bfps


----------



## ebonie

A massive congratulations for you taffy                  that is brilliant news for you both hun


----------



## Cath34

Absolutely fantastic news Taffy.          
I'm so so pleased for you. It's just what we all need to hear. Wishing you all the very best. xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone - hope its the first of many over the next few weeks and months. 
x


----------



## Ffydd

Congratulations Taffy  on you . Hope your pregnancy goes really smoothly and that you get everything you've wanted. What wonderful news!!!!


----------



## PixTrix

How are you doing Fydd?


----------



## josiejo

Congratulations Taffy  
That is such wonderful news. All the best for the coming months.


----------



## Jule

Congratulations Taffy on your   what brilliant news.  Hopefully there will be a lot more positives on here very soon...


----------



## kara76

taffy well done hun

this better start the bfp ball rolling lol


----------



## Ffydd

PixTrix - I'm doing ok, only 5 days to go. Hoping for some more good news. You ok? x


----------



## PixTrix

Yeah I'm ok ta, 5 days isn't far away now, but I do know how it can feel like 5 years! So   for your BFP x


----------



## Cath34

Fydd fingers crossed for a bfp for you. Goodluck to everyone else.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a little me update ...... 

I was mega sick yesterday afternoon - which seems like a good sign     

Had my GP appt this afternoon. My doc was so lovely - she welled up when I told her and said she was really excited for me!! Bless 
Seems I cant take any of my usual meds now - so we did the right thing stopping them during treatment - so will just have to put up with my dodgy tums for  a while longer .... 

Got my scan on 6th August and have to book a midwife appointment for a couple of weeks time - scary times 

My GP gave me folic acid on prescription - which I had never thought about asking for before - pennies in the grand scheme of things I know, but every little helps! 

Time for my afternoon nap now (Lovely to have an excuse for one! )


----------



## kara76

i bet she is so pleased for you. i didn;t think about folic acid either lol

sickness will be worth it


----------



## PixTrix

The one time a bit of sickness isn't minded ey, sounds like a good sign to me.

Oo how exciting it must all be starting to sound so real now with your scan booked

Ah bless your GP


----------



## Laura36

Taffy that's fab.  Sickness not nice but good reminder of the pg.  I had a nap every afternoon during the time I was pregnant!  Bit naughty as I worked from home most of the time.  Scan isn't long now.


----------



## miriam7

sickness is a good sign taffy   bet you cant wait for your scan


----------

